#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  عــزة نفـــس وأهلاوي شديـــد في عضويـــن ع الهـــوا ..

## نشــــوى

[frame="3 80"]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مش أنا قولت الاسبوع بيجري بسرعة ماحدش صدقني :Biggrin: 
النهاردة جينالكم من جديد 
ولقاء جديد ع الهوا 
ومعانا الاسبوع ده ضيف وضيفة  ::  



ضيفتنا .. 
إنسانة جميلة ..دايما بتمتعنا بموهبتها في كتابة الشعر والخواطر .. 
ولو هتكلم عن ردودها في الموضوعات مش هلاقي كلام يتقال ..
بجد أنا عن نفسي مش بعرف أرد على ردودها اللي بتفيض رقة وعذوبة
وطبعا هى أخت عزيزة وغالية عليا جدااااااااا 
وبجد شرفني قبولها لدعوتي  :f: 

ضيفنا..
هو عضو بيتميز بخفة دم .. ووجود جميل .. دايما تلاقي مشاركاته مرحة
ووقت الجد تلاقي ردوده جادة .. هو شخصية فعلا طيبة وجميلة .. 
قدر فى وقت قصير إنه يعرفنا عليه من خلال مشاركاته
وطبعا أسعدني جدا قبوله دعوتي .. وشرفني تواجده الكريم  :f:  

معانا النهاردة في

عضويــن ع الهـــوا

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



عـــزة نفــــس


و


أهــــلاوي شديــــد 




عبير .. ماجد ..منورنا يا جماعة بجد 
وأتمنى إنكم تقضوا وقت جميل وتستمتعوا باللقاء .. اللى متأكدة إنكم هتمتعونا بيه 
وشكرا ليكم مرة تانية على قبولكم للدعوة ..
 :f:   :f:  



الاخوة الكرام ..
أعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الغالي
إن شاء الله تقضوا وقت طيب .. وتستمتعوا بلقاء الاسبوع 
وإنتظرونا يوم الاثنين الموافق
21 من إبريل 2008
للاعلان عن ضيفي اللقاء القادم 


تحيــــــاتي للجميع 
 :f2:   :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## heba_ic

تسلم ايديكى يا نوشا ضيوفك النهاردة من الشخصيات المحبوبه فى المنتدى
الاستاذ اهلاوى اشهد له بخفة الدم من يوم ما قريت اللى كتبه عن اسم بنت شهريار و اكيد هو فاكر
اما عزة نفس فهى معروفة برقتها
و اسمحولى اقول (ليدز فرست) اسأل عزة نفس :
امتى بتحسى انك فى امس الحاجة للإحساس برقة اللى حواليكى ؟
و مين اكتر الناس تتمنى انك تلاقيهم دايما فى جنبك؟
ولو ان فى ناس زى الهوا ما نقدرش نتصور حياتنا بدونهم.......مين هم فى حياتك؟
ايه الإضافة اللى اكتسبتيها من وجودك فى المنتدى؟
و ايه اكتر شىء اتمنيتى انك تحققيه ولم توفقى؟
و ايه اكتر شىء اسعدك فى حياتك؟
سؤال اخير .....بعيدا عن ظروف الغلاء و ما شابه ذلك.....لو توليتى منصب سياسى مرموق كيف ستكون شخصية (عزة نفس)؟ و ما هى اهدافها التى ستسعى لتحقيقها؟
اتمنى انه يكون لقاء مثمر و مفيد للجميع
تقبـــــــــــــــــــلو تحيـــــــــــــاتى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

احب اولا ان اهنئك :f2:  ارتحال :f2: 
على الموضوع الجميل والفكره الجديده 
الى هتكون من اهم الافكار فى المنتدى
وتمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح :good: 


ثانيا أرحب بضيوف

اهلا بيكى ياعزه نفس(عبير) كضيفه على الهوه

فعلا انتى من اهم الاقلام فى المنتدى وتمنياتى بتوفيق

وعشان قواعد الموضوع انا هسئلك سؤال واحد

اشمعنا اخترتى النيم بتاعك عزه نفس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ده كان سؤالى ليكى ::h::  ::h:: تقبلى تحياتى

ثالثا ارحب بعدو فرقتى اللدود
اهلا بيك أهلاوى(ماجد)
اهلا بيك كاضيف على الهوه
وتحياتى فعلا لاقلامك لان عجبتنى جدا دعينى اهمس اليك
تمنياتى بنجاح ليها
وبردو عشان قواعد الموضوع
هسئل سؤال واحد بردو هو ملوش علاقه بشعر
امتى هتشيل صورت توقيعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد لما الزمالك ياخد الكاس ::no1:: ههههههههه
متظره الاجابه
تقبل تحيات اختك

واخيرا

اسعدت بلقاء مع النجوم على الهوا وتمنياتى بتوفيق

 ::h:: هايدى دياب ::h::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اختيار موفق دائما  ارتحال  فى موضوعك 

عضوين على الهوى 

تحياتى للعضوين بالتوفيق 


ولك بدوام النجاح 



وطبعا دى الهدية المقدمة من ركن الخط العربى 

يارب تحوز اعجابكم

----------


## عزة نفس

[QUOTE=ارتحــــال;993282][frame="3 80"][SIZE="4"][CENTER]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مش أنا قولت الاسبوع بيجري بسرعة ماحدش صدقني :Biggrin: 
النهاردة جينالكم من جديد 
ولقاء جديد ع الهوا 
ومعانا الاسبوع ده ضيف وضيفة  ::  



ضيفتنا .. 
إنسانة جميلة ..دايما بتمتعنا بموهبتها في كتابة الشعر والخواطر .. 
ولو هتكلم عن ردودها في الموضوعات مش هلاقي كلام يتقال ..
بجد أنا عن نفسي مش بعرف أرد على ردودها اللي بتفيض رقة وعذوبة
وطبعا هى أخت عزيزة وغالية عليا جدااااااااا 
وبجد شرفني قبولها لدعوتي  :f: 
*اختي الغااااااااااااليه نشوى 
يعني بجد مش عارفه ارد على رقتك 
وروعة كلماتك عني دي اقول ايه
وميرسي بجد على دعوتك الكريمه دي وانتي
بجد انسانه رائعه في مواضيعك واختياراك
الممتاز ليها بجد انا بحيكي عليها
وعاوزه اقولك فعلا والله تنفعي مذيعه 
ومعدة برامج جيده ربنا يوفقك ياغاليه لمافيه كل خير
اما اخي اهلاوي شديد بجد مش عارفه اعبر
 عن مدى سعادتي في اختيارك ليه يكون معايا انهرده
انت قولتي عنه كلام جميل ودعيني اختي الحبيبه 
اكمل مابدأتيه من قول عن اهلاوي شديد
هو فعلا انسان رائع واخ عزيز اعتز جدااا باءخوته
وير انه خفيف الضل جداااااااااا  الا انه شاعر
رااااااااااااااااائع جدا جداااا وعالى الحس جدااا
وانا قريتله خاطرتين بجد والله يعني مهما وصفت
روعة ماقرأت بجد مهما قولت من كلام مش هقدر اوفيه
حقه كشاعر عالىي الحس جداااااا فتحياتي ليه
ومني ليه الورده دي
ومني ليكي  يا ارتحال الورده دي
ودول مني  
لجميع اخوتي واخواتي الأعزاء في المنتدى الحبيب
ولجميع المارين بالموضوع الأعزاء
اختكم عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 70"]اختي الغاليه نشوى
بجد مش عارفه ارد على كلامك الرقيق ده 
اقول ايه لكن بجد انتي اخت عزيزه جداااااا
وغاليه عليا اوي وبشكرك ياغاليه على دعوتك
الغاليه دي وانتي قوليتي في حقي كلام حاساه 
اكبر مني كتير بس اتمنى اني دايما اكون عند حسن ظنك
وظن كل اخوتي واخواتي في المنتدى الحبيب
اما عن اختيارك لاخي العزيز أهلاوي شديد (ماجد)
بجد مش عارفه اعبرعن مدى سعادتي بتواجده معي 
في عضوين على الهوا وكمان سعيده باءني هقضي
وقت ممتع بين اخوتي واخواتي الاحباء المارين
 بالموضوع ومش عاوزه اقولك انه اجمل وقت الي بقضيه بينكم
اما عن اهلاوي شديد انتي وباقي اخواتي قلتوا
عنه كلام كتير جميل اوي وعن خفة ظله الي مالهاش حل
دعيني اضيف ان ماجد شاعر كبير اوي اوي وليه كلمات
في الشعر كالسهام التي تخترق القلوب دون استذان
فعلا والله انسان موهوب جدااا وطبعا اول وليداته
كانت في الخواطر من ايام بسيطه لكن توقفت امامها 
وقراتها واستمتعت بها وقولت فيها ماقلت
فسلمت يمناك يا ماجد بجد ننتظر منك الجديد
ودي ورده ليك يا اهلاوي ياشديد
ودي ورده ليكي يا ارتحال ياغاليه
ودول 
لكل اخوتي واخواتي المارين بالموضوع
واتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيفه ومش مزعجه
اختكم عزة نفس[/frame]*

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 

أختي العزيزة .. هبة 
منورة يا هوبا .. ويارب دايما منورانا كده فى كل اللقاءات 
وإبه الاسئلة الجميلة دي  :: 
نورتينا حبيبتي 
 :f:  

مملكة الحب
أهلا بيكي يا هايدي .. منورانا يا قمر..
شكرا جدا  على مروك وتفاعك حبيبتي..
 :f:  


الأخ الكريم .. ناصر الصديق 
بجد مش عارفة أشكرك حضرتك أزاى على تواجد متابعتك المستمرة لعضوين ع الهوا
ربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك الجميل ده ..
 :f:  

عزة نفس
ده أقل من اللى كنت عايزة أقوله يا عبير والله
بس فعلا أنا اليومين دول خلااااااااص حاسة أن الكلام خلص  :: 
إنتي فعلا حد طيب أوي وتستاهلي كل خير..
وبجد شكرا جداااااااا على وجودك الكريم معانا الاسبوع ده 
خالص حبي
 :f:  


أهلااااااااااااوي شدييييييييييييييييد  .. وير آر يو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظرينك يا فندم .. إظهر وبان عليك الاماااااااااااان  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية مش عارف اقول ايه او اتكلم إزاى !!

بصراحة كلامك أختى  العزيزة نشوى ألجم لسانى .. وشتت كلماتى .. وجعلنى حائر فى اختيار اى مفردات تليق بكِ وبشخصك الكريم ...

شاكر لكِ على فكرتك الجميلة اللى بتقرب الاعضاء اكتر واكتر وتجعلنا نتعرف على كوامن شخصية بعضنا البعض ...

وإنتِ بالفعل نعمة الأخت .. أخت متميزة بكل شىء ... أخلاقك .. ردودك .. افكارك .. حضورك ..

فشاكر لكِ كل ما تقدميه ...

أما عن ضيفتنا اليوم ...

فبصراحة هى مفاجئة جميلة ...

وسعيد جداً بإستضافة الاخت عزة نفس معى فى هذه المقابلة .. وهذا شرف كبير لى أن ألتقى مع الاخت عبير (عزة نفس)

فبالأمانة استمتع بردودها فى مواضيع الخواطر ... وهى إنسانة رقيقة بكلماتها .. راقية فى أسلوبها ... جميلة فى حضورها ...

فإنه من دواعى فخرى وسعادتى إستضافتى معها فى هذا اللقاء الذى سيكون ممتع وشيق بإذن الله 

وأهلا بجميع الضيوف .. وعذراً على التأخير لظروف خارجة عن إرادتى ..

ولى عودة إن شاء الله لإستقبال ضيوفنا الكرام والتفاعل مع اللقاء الذى اتأكد انه سيكون مفيد وشيق إن شاء الله

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ضيفتنا .. 
> إنسانة جميلة ..دايما بتمتعنا بموهبتها في كتابة الشعر والخواطر .. 
> ولو هتكلم عن ردودها في الموضوعات مش هلاقي كلام يتقال ..
> بجد أنا عن نفسي مش بعرف أرد على ردودها اللي بتفيض رقة وعذوبة
> وطبعا هى أخت عزيزة وغالية عليا جدااااااااا 
> وبجد شرفني قبولها لدعوتي





> ضيفنا..
> هو عضو بيتميز بخفة دم .. ووجود جميل .. دايما تلاقي مشاركاته مرحة
> ووقت الجد تلاقي ردوده جادة .. هو شخصية فعلا طيبة وجميلة .. 
> قدر فى وقت قصير إنه يعرفنا عليه من خلال مشاركاته
> وطبعا أسعدني جدا قبوله دعوتي .. وشرفني تواجده الكريم



شوفتى التفرقة العنصرية من أولها !!

كاتبة لعزة خمس سطور وكاتبة لى انا اربعة بس  ::uff:: 

ماشى ماشى هتتردلك هتتردلك يا نشوى مش تقلقى  :Blink: 

بس إن جيتى الصراحة أختنا عزة تستاهل أكتر ... وبالفعل هى شخصية جديرة بالإحترام 

>>>> ماتخديش بقى على أول تلت سطور دول يا نشوى  :1:  

بجد كلماتك اسعدتنى جدا وأنا مبسوط إنى فى وسط أبناء مصر أخوانى وحبايبى .. وبالفعل نعمة الاعضاء ورينا يديم الود والمحبة ..

والف شكر ليكِ يا نشوى على هذه الفكرة الجميلة كما ذكرت من قبل ... 

والف شكر على حسن الإستقبال ... وذوقك الجميل ...

تقبلى منى هذه الوردة 

 :f2: 






























وما تنسيش تحاسبى عليها  ::p: 

















لا لا لا بهزر ...

إنتى تستاهلى جنينة بحالها .. ومش تنسينى فى وردة بقى  :1: 

والف شكر على الإستضافة وحسن اختيارك لضيفتنا النهاردة ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> تسلم ايديكى يا نوشا ضيوفك النهاردة من الشخصيات المحبوبه فى المنتدى
> الاستاذ اهلاوى اشهد له بخفة الدم من يوم ما قريت اللى كتبه عن اسم بنت شهريار و اكيد هو فاكر
> اما عزة نفس فهى معروفة برقتها
> و اسمحولى اقول (ليدز فرست) اسأل عزة نفس :
> امتى بتحسى انك فى امس الحاجة للإحساس برقة اللى حواليكى ؟
> و مين اكتر الناس تتمنى انك تلاقيهم دايما فى جنبك؟
> ولو ان فى ناس زى الهوا ما نقدرش نتصور حياتنا بدونهم.......مين هم فى حياتك؟
> ايه الإضافة اللى اكتسبتيها من وجودك فى المنتدى؟
> و ايه اكتر شىء اتمنيتى انك تحققيه ولم توفقى؟
> ...



أهلاً بالأخت heba_ic

نورتى المقابلة ... وأهلاً بيكِ وبحضورك الجميل ..

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن إن شاء الله ... وتسمتعوا بلقاء هذا الأسبوع ...






> الاستاذ اهلاوى اشهد له بخفة الدم من يوم ما قريت اللى كتبه عن اسم بنت شهريار و اكيد هو فاكر


وهو ده شىء يتنسى برده  ::  

ديه بنت شهريار ... واللعب معاها من نار ... وياما تغلب ياما تهرب فى الفنار ... أحسن تلاقى نفسك فول بالزيت الحار ... ولا ينفعك مأوى ولا مطار ... ولا تستخبى فى بيتك ولا عند جار ... يعنى من الاخر عودة القط والفار  ::  >>>>> بس كانت ايام حلوة والله وإن شاء الله أول ما أفضى أكملكم مسلسل القضاء على عصابة حمادة وتوتو  ::  >>>> ربنا يستر  :: 





وبصحيح بالراحة على عزة شوية هو إنتى ما صدقتى تفترى ولا ايه  ::  يعنى راعوا أو إعتبروا إن الكيبورد لسة جديدة والمقابلة ديه بالصلاة على النبى أول استفتاح ليها  ::  كده الكيبورد تزعل منكم  ::p: 









قبل ما أمشى من التعليق ده  :1: 










كان عندى سؤال ...







فيه دلوقتى اتنين 









ic











heba_ic






و 







bedo_ic









هو ic ده معدى ولا ايه  ::  أخاف اصحى الصبح الأقى نفسى أهلاوى شديد _ic ما اعرفش ارجع تانى  :: 





طبعا دكتور بيدو شخصية جديرة بالإحترام واعتقد إنك تقربى له ؟ 


إتشرفت بمعرفتكم جدا ... وأهلاً بيكِ أخت هبة 



وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت .. وأتمنى إن المقابلة تكون مفيدة وخفيفة على قلوبكم يارب ...


أخوكِ أهلاوى شديد >>> بدون ic  :: 


 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سأبدأ بطرح الأسئلة على ضيفتنا العزيزة عبير ... وأتمنى تكون الاسئلة مفيدة وخفيفة فى نفس الوقت ...

وسأعود إن شاء الله لأكمل الردود على ضيوفنا الكرام اللى نورونا والله ... 

بداية أخت عبير ..

لكل إنسان حياة ... ومنظور مختلف للحياة ... وشخصية متكونة من عوامل كثيرة فى الحياة ... ولذلك تختلف شخصية فرد عن فرد أخر ... ونفس الفرد من وقت لوقت أخر ...


فكيف ترى عبير الحياة ...؟

وماهى أهدافك وطموحاتك التى تسعى لها ؟؟ 

وماهى الشئون والمواضيع والاحداث التى تأخذ إهتمام عبير والتى تمثل شخصيتها والتى تمثل الجزء الأكبر المؤثر فى تكوين شخصية عبير ؟ 


دعينا نغوص أولاً فى طريقة تفكير كل منا وميوله فى الحياة حتى نستطيع وضع الأسئلة التى تتناسب مع الإهتمامات والتى تفيد الجميع من خلال خبرتنا القليلة فى الحياة ... 


فأهلا بكِ أختِ الكريمة عبير ... وسعيد جدا باللقاء معكِ ... وسأكون سعيد أكثر عندما نتعرف على جوانب أخرى من شخصيتك هنا فى المقابلة ....

وأرجو أن لا اكون اثقلت عليكِ بالأسئلة ... وأرجو لكِ الموفقية 

معكِ المايك 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

*طبعا انا سعيد جدا اني اشارك في موضوع جميل جدا*  
*فعلا احييكي اختي العزيزة ارتحال علي الموضوع واتمنى لكي التوفيق* 
*وبجد اختياراتك رائعة جدا* 
*وحتي لا اطيل عليكم ابدأ الاسئلة ومادام النساء اولا ابدأ بالمبدعة* 

*عزة نفس* 



*س: علل : هههههههههههههه لا بلاش علل دي* 
*س1 : اكتر حاجة ندمانه عليها في حياتك وتتمني لو الايام ترجع تاني وتغيريها ؟؟* 
*لو السؤال صعب ممكن نحذف اجابتين ههههههههههههههههه سعات كده الواحد بيستخف دمه* 
*وبيبقى تقيل صح ههههههههههههههه* 


 



*نيجي بقا للباشا الكبير اللي كل ما يعجبني موضوع وادخله الاقيه قاعد جو مستنيني*  
*زي مايكون قدري هههههههههههه بس سبحان الله بحبه في الله*  
*أهلاوي شديد* 

*سؤالي : مش علل* 
*سعات الدنيا تضيق بينا وتتراكم علينا الاحزان ---- يا ترى لما بيحصل معاك كده بتعمل ايه ؟؟* 
*ويا ترى في مكان معين لما تحس انك متضايق بتروح تقعد فيه عشان تنسى احزانك ؟؟* 
*وبتحب ساعتها تكون لوحدك ولا في حد معين لما يكون معاك ممكن يهوّن عليك ؟؟*

----------


## عزة نفس

> تسلم ايديكى يا نوشا ضيوفك النهاردة من الشخصيات المحبوبه فى المنتدى
> الاستاذ اهلاوى اشهد له بخفة الدم من يوم ما قريت اللى كتبه عن اسم بنت شهريار و اكيد هو فاكر
> اما عزة نفس فهى معروفة برقتها
> *أهلا بيكي اختي الغاليه هبه وميرسي لذوقك ولكلامك الرقيق ده*
> *واما اهلاوي شديد فمهما قولت من كلام مش هوفيه حقه لكن يكفيني*
> *اني اقول اني سعيده جدااااا اني لتواجده معانا هنا*
> و اسمحولى اقول (ليدز فرست) اسأل عزة نفس :
> امتى بتحسى انك فى امس الحاجة للإحساس برقة اللى حواليكى ؟
> و مين اكتر الناس تتمنى انك تلاقيهم دايما فى جنبك؟
> ...


 :f2: 
*شكرا ليكي يا غاليه على تواجدك العطر*
*اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> احب اولا ان اهنئك ارتحال
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل والفكره الجديده 
> الى هتكون من اهم الافكار فى المنتدى
> وتمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح 
> 
> ثانيا أرحب بضيوف 
> اهلا بيكى ياعزه نفس(عبير) كضيفه على الهوه 
> فعلا انتى من اهم الاقلام فى المنتدى وتمنياتى بتوفيق 
> ...


*اهلا بيكي حبيبتي
 الغاليه هايدي
وميرسي على الكلام الجميل الي قولتيه في حقي
 وحق اخوتي الأعزاء ارتحال وماجد 
 أما بالنسبه  لاختياري للنيم عزة نفس ده لأنها 
صفه من اهم صفاتي ويمكن الجميع يحمل نفس الصفه
الإعتزاز بالذات مهما ارهقها الزمن او الأوضاع على اي صعيد
 لكن الشيء الوحيد الي بيبقى جوانا ومحتفظين بيه وايضا محافظين عليه
 وهو الي بيبقى فاضل لنا هو إعتزازنا بذاتنا وده بيكون من خلال مصالحتنا 
معاها وعشان نقدر نواصل الحياه واحنا متفائلين لأني لا اعتقد
فعلا انه هناك من لا يعتز بذاته والا ما كانت طموحاتنا المستمره
 فاءلى من اذا هذه الطموحات؟؟؟ الا لتحقيق الذات التي نعتز بها 
وعلى هذا النمط كان اختياري للنيم وانا بحبه جداااا وبعتز بيه جدااااا
تحياتي لكي حبيبتي وارجو اني مكونش طولت في الإجابه 
لأني حبيت فقط اوصل فكرتي ليكي بطريقه مبسطه
ونورتينا ياغاليه 
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا نوشا كل لقاء وانتى طيبة يا رب
ودائما مجمعة كل الحبايب هنا

الرقيقة والغالية عزة نفس
منورة القاء وكويس انى شوفتك هنا
لانى مش عارفه اشوفك على الماسنجر انتى بتيجى بدررررررررررى  ::uff::  وانا مش بصحى بدرى
استنينى هرجعلك بسؤال 

اخى العزيز اهلاوى الشديد  ::no3:: 
وجودك هيزيد الموضوع شقاوة 
وان شاءالله يكون لقاء جميل
واسمح لى اسأل سؤال على السريع كدا
قولى يا اهلاوى يابنى   ::mazika2:: 

اوصف لى شعروك بعد ما عرفت انى ندى الايام هى ضيفة فى حلقة من حلقات من انا ؟
وسؤال التانى هو ليه جنابك كدا عامل مسافااااااااااااات كتير بين السطور لما اتحولنا منك خلاص ؟

ولى عودة تانى ان شاء الله
شكرا لكم جميعا وتقبلوا تحيااااااتى

----------


## عزة نفس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اختيار موفق دائما  ارتحال  فى موضوعك 
> 
> عضوين على الهوى 
> 
> تحياتى للعضوين بالتوفيق 
> 
> 
> ...


*
اهلا بك اخي العزيز 
أستاذ ناصر الصديق
بجد ميرسي لتواجدك الي بيشع نورا وضياء وميرسي
على هديتك الجميله وعاوزه اقول لحضرتك
إن ربنا هيجزاك كل الخير لأنك بتعلمنا علم بينتفع به
وأنا اول المتلقين لدروسك في النسخ لأني خطي فعلا
صعب تقراه ههههههههه ومن خلال دروسك يارب اقدر احسنه
وبدعيلك بجد لانك بتقدم رساله ساميه جدااا وبتعرفنا 
على تراث الخط العربي فسلمت اخي
ولك مني كل تحيه وتقدير
أختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

عزة نفس
ده أقل من اللى كنت عايزة أقوله يا عبير والله
بس فعلا أنا اليومين دول خلااااااااص حاسة أن الكلام خلص  :: 
إنتي فعلا حد طيب أوي وتستاهلي كل خير..
وبجد شكرا جداااااااا على وجودك الكريم معانا الاسبوع ده 
خالص حبي
 :f:  
[COLOR="red"]
*حبيبتي نشوى
 بيخجلني وتئثرني روعة كلامك
 وانا الي بجد بشكرك على اروع لقاء
حصل في حياتي وانك اتاحتي لي اجمل فرصه
اكون وسط اخوتي واحبتي وكمان معايا اخ جميل
وشاعر جميل ودمه خفيف زي ماجد 
بجد يا نشوى انتي دائما اختياراتك رائعه
سلمتي ياغاليه
 
أختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عصام كابو

*سلامو عليكو

انا داخل اتابع اللقاء الجميل ده بين 
اخونا الاهلاوى... اهلاوى باشا شديد
صاحب الروح المرحة و خفة الدم اللذيذة
و طبعا سلام مخصوص للاهلى يا فندم

و اختنا الغالية... عزة هانم نفس
صاحبة الاراء السديدة و الردود المتزنة
اللى بصراحة بتعقدنى لما بقرأها.. ههههههههههه


فى الحقيقة انا مش عندى اسئلة

هو بس فى تعليق صغير
انا اول مرة اعرف ان اخونا اهلاوى اسمه الحقيقى هو ماجد

اما بقى عن اختنا الغالية عزة نفس.. فانا بس عايز افكرها بالموقف اللى حصل لما عرفت اسمها الحقيقى.. يا ترى فاكرة؟؟

متاااااااااااااابع للقاء الذى اتوقع انه يكون ممتع جداً

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> احب اولا ان اهنئك ارتحال
> على الموضوع الجميل والفكره الجديده 
> الى هتكون من اهم الافكار فى المنتدى
> وتمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح
> 
> 
> ثانيا أرحب بضيوف
> 
> اهلا بيكى ياعزه نفس(عبير) كضيفه على الهوه
> ...


يا هلا يا هلا يالزمالكاوية الصميمة ...

نورتِ المقابلة يا هايدى ...

وأسعدتينا بوجودك الجميل ..

وشكراً على إطرائك الجميل فى حقى وكلماتك الذى أخجلت تواضعنا  :;): 


وعن سؤالك المحورى المتبطن من فوارق الأمور فى اللامعنوى الحسى >>>> أبقى قابلينى لو فهمتى حاجة  :: 





> امتى هتشيل صورت توقيعك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هشيل صورة توقيعى لو غيرت اسمى  ::p:   >>>> وده طبعاً مستحيل  :: 


بس إن شاء الله أوعدكم فى الخطة الخمسية الجاية أحاول اغيرها .. بس الأهلى يخسر الدورى الأول  ::p: 


بصراحة نقطة الأهلى والزمالك أنا بأخدها كموضوع ترفيهى أولاً وثانياً إنتماء لشىء معين أفتخر لما يحقق إنجاز زى مثلا ما بننتمى لجامعتنا ومنطقتنا وأى شىء بننتمى ليه !! 

عشان كده بحب اغيظ أوى اصدقائى الزمالكاوية  ::p:  بس والله كله فى حدود الحب والاخوة بس بناخد الموضوع ده كإنتماء وفخر أولاً ... وثانياً عشان نقعد نغيظ فى بعضنا  :: 

عشان كده توقيعى زى ما هو لحد ما الأهلى يخسر الدورى  ::p:  >>>>> يعنى شكلكم هتنتظروا كتير  :: 



وأهلاً بيكِ أختِ هايدى على مرورك الجميل ..

ونورتينا

والمقابلة زادت روعة بوجودك ووجود الأخوة جميعاً ..

فأهلا بكِ وبمتابعتك 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اختيار موفق دائما  ارتحال  فى موضوعك 
> 
> عضوين على الهوى 
> 
> تحياتى للعضوين بالتوفيق 
> 
> 
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا  بأستاذ ناصر ...

نورتنا وأسعدتنا بوجودك يا صاحب ركن الثقافة .. ركن الخط العربى ...

بجد سعيد جداً بوجودك معانا 

وحضورك فخر ليا أنا وأختِ عبير ..

وبجد شرفتنا ..

وشكراً على هدية ركن الخط العربى ..

اللى أعتز بيها جداً ..

وسأحتفظ بها على جهازى إن شاء الله ...

لأنها ستذكرنى بالمقابلة وبحضرتك وبجمال المشاعر ...

الف شكر على الهدية الجميلة ..

وألف شكر على حضورك معنا ...

وأهلاً بك أستاذ ناصر فى كل وقت ..

وأتمنى إنك تستمتع وتستفيد من هذه المقابلة ...

أخوك أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *[frame="1 70"]اختي الغاليه نشوى
> بجد مش عارفه ارد على كلامك الرقيق ده 
> اقول ايه لكن بجد انتي اخت عزيزه جداااااا
> وغاليه عليا اوي وبشكرك ياغاليه على دعوتك
> الغاليه دي وانتي قوليتي في حقي كلام حاساه 
> اكبر مني كتير بس اتمنى اني دايما اكون عند حسن ظنك
> وظن كل اخوتي واخواتي في المنتدى الحبيب
> اما عن اختيارك لاخي العزيز أهلاوي شديد (ماجد)
> بجد مش عارفه اعبرعن مدى سعادتي بتواجده معي 
> ...


الأخت الغالية عبير ...

بصراحة خجلت جداً من كلماتك ..

وهى أكتر من اللى استحقه والله ..

أولاً بشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة ..

وثانياً أنا لست بشاعر أو غيره .. إنه فقط تجربة قلم جديد يحاول أن يعبر عما بداخله .. ويحلق فى سماء الكبار .. ولسة بدرى عليه جدااااااااا ... لأنى كتبت مجرد خواطر ... فشكراً على إطرائك الجميل والذى أعتز به واعتبره وسام على صدرى ما حييت ... وأتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ..

وبصراحة أنا اللى فخور وسعيد جداً بالمقابلة مع شخصية مثل شخصيتك ... فأهلاً بيكِ أختِ العزيزة ...

وبالتأكيد سأخرج من هذا اللقاء إن شاء الله بفوائد كثيرة ...

سلم لنا حضورك ... وسلمتِ لنا شخصية رائعة ربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك العذب ...

وأتمنى للجميع الإفادة والإستمتاع ...

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أهلااااااااااااوي شدييييييييييييييييد .. وير آر يو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منتظرينك يا فندم .. إظهر وبان عليك الاماااااااااااان


ايم هير >>> بخخخخ  :: 


اهلا يا نشوى ... معلش كان عندى ظرف طارىء .. وكمان انتِ اتأخرتى عن ميعاد تنزيل المقابلة  ::p: 

قولت يمكن جالها امتحان صعب وجابلها زهايمر ونسيت عنوان المنتدى ولا حاجة  :: 

فقولت اراعى الظروف برده واختنا ولازم نستحملها  ::p: 


ببص بعينى 

وابص

وابص

وابص


الاقيكى فى قاعة فك التكشيرة ومتقمصة دور من أنا  ::  >>>> لا بجد كانت حلقة جامدة  :: 

تسلم ايدك 

وتسلم افكارك 

والف شكر على إتاحة الفرصة الجميلة ديه يا نشوى ..

وأهلا بيكِ وبمتابعتك ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *طبعا انا سعيد جدا اني اشارك في موضوع جميل جدا*  
> *فعلا احييكي اختي العزيزة ارتحال علي الموضوع واتمنى لكي التوفيق* 
> *وبجد اختياراتك رائعة جدا* 
> *وحتي لا اطيل عليكم ابدأ الاسئلة ومادام النساء اولا ابدأ بالمبدعة* 
> 
> *عزة نفس* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حبيب قلبى وصل يا ناس  :: 

أهلا تيتو باشا ..

والله نورتنا يا غالى ... 





> يعجبني موضوع وادخله الاقيه قاعد جو مستنيني


أومال مين يقرفك غيرى يعنى  ::p: 






> زي مايكون قدري هههههههههههه بس سبحان الله بحبه في الله


القلوب عند بعضها والله يا تيتو ... وربنا يديم الاخوة والمحبة فى الله ... 

والله انت شخصية زى العسل .. 


نييجى بقى مع أسئلتك الجامدة يا غالى ...





> سعات الدنيا تضيق بينا وتتراكم علينا الاحزان ---- يا ترى لما بيحصل معاك كده بتعمل ايه ؟؟
> 
> 
> ويا ترى في مكان معين لما تحس انك متضايق بتروح تقعد فيه عشان تنسى احزانك ؟؟
> 
> 
> وبتحب ساعتها تكون لوحدك ولا في حد معين لما يكون معاك ممكن يهوّن عليك ؟؟


سؤال مركب وجميل وناس كتير بتتحط فى الموقف ده كتير بالذات فى مصر نتيجة الضغوط الكتيرة اللى خلت لحظات الأحزان أكثر بكثير من لحظات الفرح والسعادة ...

أولاً أنا شخص إجتماعى بطبعى ... يعنى تلاقى ليا أصدقاء فى كل مكان ... واللى ليه أصدقاء (بمعنى كلمة اصدقاء ويقدروا كلمة صداقة ) .. الشخص ده إستحالة يدخل فى مود حزن ويقعد فيه كتير ... 

فالأصدقاء هم الملجأ الذى يخرجنى من همومى سريعاً ... وده مكون رئيسى فى شخصيتى عموماً .. 

بمعنى إنك ممكن تأخد منى تعليقات خفيفة جدا وتضحك منها فى اللحظة اللى أكون فيها فى قمة خنقة الدنيا ليا ... عشان كده دخلت المنتدى والنت عموماً لأجل الترفيه فى لحظات الاحزان وما أكثرها فى يومنا هذا ..

ومن منطلق هذه الكلمات سأجيب على اسئلتك التى ذكرتها ...

سعات الدنيا تضيق بينا وتتراكم علينا الاحزان ---- يا ترى لما بيحصل معاك كده بتعمل ايه ؟؟

بروح لاصحابى سواء اصحاب منطقة او جامعة او زملاء شغل ... وفى وسطهم اطلع من المود اللى انا فيه .. وحاليا ادخل على النت قاعة فك التكشيرة ولو قتلولى حتى قتيل هانسى يعنى هنسى  :: 

وفى بعض الاحيان لما اكون مش قادر على الكلام والحزن مسيطر عليا جدا .. بعتكف فى الاوضة بتاعتى واقضيها مع نفسى مراجعة الموقف وايه السبب وايه الحلول ويمكن تاخد وقت طويل عن ما اتخلص من حزنى وانا فى وسط اصدقائى سواء بالنت او الطبيعة ...


وده فيه إجابة على اسئلتك الثلاثة ...

والف شكر على مرورك يا تيتو ..

وأهلا بيك يا غالى ..

وأتمنى لك الموفقية ..

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا نوشا كل لقاء وانتى طيبة يا رب
> ودائما مجمعة كل الحبايب هنا
> 
> الرقيقة والغالية عزة نفس
> منورة القاء وكويس انى شوفتك هنا
> لانى مش عارفه اشوفك على الماسنجر انتى بتيجى بدررررررررررى  وانا مش بصحى بدرى
> استنينى هرجعلك بسؤال 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا هلا يا هلا بندى هانم الغلا ..

يادى النور يادى النور جاية فى عربية ولا فى حنطور  :: 

نورتينا والله ياندى ... وأهلاً بيكِ 

وأهلاً بأول أفراد عصابة حمادة وتوتو >>>> أغلب واحدة فيهم  :: 

ربنا يخليكِ لينا يارب ...

وشكرا على حضورك الجميل ده يا ندى ..





> قولى يا اهلاوى يابنى


أيوة يا تيتا ندى  :1:  




> اوصف لى شعروك بعد ما عرفت انى ندى الايام هى ضيفة فى حلقة من حلقات من انا ؟


تصدقى لحد دلوقتى مش مصدق إنه إنتى  :4:  >>> وحاسس إن زهراء عاملة مكيدة فيا بالذات عشان غيظتها لما خسرت فى مسابقة الديكور  ::p:  

بس تصدقى ... والله ضحكت ساعتها وماكنتش مصدق إنه إنتى برده ... إزاى يطلع ده كله من ندى مش عارف  ::  

وبعدها طبعا عرفت الشماتة اللى هتحصل  :Ranting2:  فقررت أعمل قرار الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع ... ولسة بهاجم وبكتب تعليق فى موضوع القضاء على عصابتكم ده ... إتلاقيت النور قطع  ::   قولت هى مش مكتوبالى بقى .. شمتانين فيك ياولدى شمتانين .. واستسلمت للأمر الواقع وخلاص  :4: 

بس كان موقف حلو والله  :good:  وإنتى تقمصتى الدور تمام وشوفنا موهبة جديدة ... وبلاش شماتة بقى عشان ما أهجمش عليكوا بعد ما اتصرفت فى مولد كهربائى خلاص  ::p:  


نييجى للسؤال اللى بعده  :: 





> وسؤال التانى هو ليه جنابك كدا عامل مسافااااااااااااات كتير بين السطور لما اتحولنا منك خلاص ؟


 :: 

حركة غير مقصودة والله  ::  

انا بكتب على سطر واسيب سطر ... ولما بعوذ أنزل كلمة أكتر من سطر بتبقى خمس او ست مسافات بالكتير وللأسف الخط مسافاته اصلا كبيرة فعمل الفروق ديه كلها  :: 

عذراً على هذا السهو .. وأدينى أهو بكتب على كل سطر ومزنق على الأخر عشان أولاً صفحات المنتدى ماتخلصش وكمان عشان الحبر بقى غالى دلوقتى  :1:  





> ولى عودة تانى ان شاء الله


أهلاً بيكِ يا ندى فى كل وقت ..

ونورتينا .. 

وأتمنى إن المقابلة تكون خفيفة عليكِ وعلى الضيوف جميعاً ...

وأتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى ..

 :f2: 

خديها بقى واسقيها الوردة ديه  ::p:  >>>> أوعى تدبل منك  :1:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *سلامو عليكو
> 
> انا داخل اتابع اللقاء الجميل ده بين 
> اخونا الاهلاوى... اهلاوى باشا شديد
> صاحب الروح المرحة و خفة الدم اللذيذة
> و طبعا سلام مخصوص للاهلى يا فندم
> 
> و اختنا الغالية... عزة هانم نفس
> صاحبة الاراء السديدة و الردود المتزنة
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بالدكتور الأهلاوى الكبير أوى أوى أوى زميل رحلة القضاء على عصابة حمادة وتوتو 

دكتور عصام كابو ...

نورت ياغالى  :hey: 

المقابلة زادت شرفاً بحضور حضرتك .. وبجد إنت من الشخصيات اللى أعتز بيها هنا فى المنتدى ..

فأهلا بيك معانا يا غالى ...

وشكراً على كلماتك الجميلة بحقى وبحق أختنا عبير ... 

وهدف المقابلات هى التعرف على شخصيات الاعضاء واقترابهم أكثر وأكثر .. وأديك عرفت النهاردة اسمى بكرة تعرف ساكن فين بعده تعرف بتغدى ايه بعد بعده تعرف هحلم بإيه بكرة  :hey: 

بجد أسعدنى تواجدك جدا يا دكتور عصام ...

وأتمنى لك الموفقية فى حياتك ...

وأتمنى تشريفك لنا ومتابعتك للمقابلة أولاً بأول ...

فأهلاً بك يا غالى ..

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:  

اسقيها برده عشان مش تدبل  :hey:

----------


## عزة نفس

> الأخت الغالية عبير ...
> 
> بصراحة خجلت جداً من كلماتك ..
> 
> وهى أكتر من اللى استحقه والله ..
> 
> أولاً بشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة ..
> 
> وثانياً أنا لست بشاعر أو غيره .. إنه فقط تجربة قلم جديد يحاول أن يعبر عما بداخله .. ويحلق فى سماء الكبار .. ولسة بدرى عليه جدااااااااا ... لأنى كتبت مجرد خواطر ... فشكراً على إطرائك الجميل والذى أعتز به واعتبره وسام على صدرى ما حييت ... وأتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ..
> ...


*اخي العزيز ماجد
اولا بعد صباح النور والسعاده عليك يارب
بجد مش عارفه ارد على ذوقك ده ازاي
بجد انا سعيده جداااا بتواجدي معك هنا
وبشكر جدااااا اختي الغاليه نشوى
عارف والله حاسه ان الموضوع 
انهرده قالب الدنيا ده بحضورك اللذيذ
والمتميز وخفة ضلك الي مالهاش حل
الكل داخل فيك أفشات لذيذه هههههههههه
وانت ردودك كلها موتتني من الضحك
والله يا ماجد انا من امبارح وانا افتح الموضوع 
عشان اكتب ردود الاقيك انت وباقي اخواتي
كاتبين كلام افضل اضحك لدرجة مقدرش اكتب رد
عاوزه اعيد قراية كلامك واضحك تاني وبعدين مالهم 
كلهم مضطهدينك ليه بس هههههههههه عموما
 اوعى تشيل الصوره بصراحه حلوه وعجباني 
جدا والكلام الي تحتها كمان جميل وفي الصميم
هههههههههه اصلي اهلاويه اوي جداااا وبعتز بأهلاويتي
اما عن قولك اني بديك أكتر من حقك في كونك شاعر فلا 
صدقني ياماجد انت فعلا شاعر وموهوب ورائع
 وكل ماهتكتب هتكتب اروع واروع لان بجد احساسك جميل
جداااا ورائع في اختيار الكلمات وفي انتظار المزيد منك
وبجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه على وجودك الي اضفى اجمل روح على الموضوع
واما بقى الاسئله الناريه الي موجههالي هرد عليها طبعا في الفقره القادمه
واما انت فسيبني اعصر الفهامه وازنقك بأسئلتي هههههههههههه خليها بعدين
هسويها على نار هاديه لما كله يخلص انا هبتدي احصرك في خانة اليك ياحلو
هههههههههههههههههه تحياتي اخي العزيز واهلا ومرحبا بك

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*مجنون ليلى ..


طلال الرشيد..


أبو نواس ..


عنتر بن شداد ..

أبو فراس الحمداني ..

الزير سالم..

إيـليـا أبو ماضي ..


أحمد شوقي ..


فـدوى طـوقــان ..


نزار قـبـّـاني ..


عـمر الفـرّا ..


خالد الفيصل ..


 


والكـثـير .. الكـثـير .. غـيرهم ..




شعـراء من مختـلف العـصور ..


ومخـتـلف الجنسيات ..


مُـبدعـين .. استمتعـنا بإبداعـهم ..


كل ٍ منهم نـقـلنـا معـه إلى عـصره .. من خلال أشعـاره .. وقـصائده ..


تـعـلمنـا منهم ومعـهم معـنى الحب بكل أنواعـه ..


ومعـنى الوفــــاء والإخلاص ..


عـشـنا معـهم .. صعـوبة الوداع ..


ومرارة الخـيـــانة والغـدر ..



لكل واحد منهم منهجه .. وطريـقـته ..


ومدرسـته .. وأسلوبه ..



ولكن .. .. .. نحن !!


من نحب منهم ؟؟


ولمن .. وعـمن قـرأنــــا ؟


وماذا نعـرف عـنهم .. وعـن العـصور التي عـاشوا فيها ..؟


ماذا نعـرف عـن حياتهم .. وأهم مؤلفـاتهم وقصائدهم ؟؟



أعـتـقـد أن كل ٍ منـّـا يُـحب شخصية أدبـيه مُـعـينه ..


وقـرأ كثيرا ً عـنها ..* 


*وها نحن مرة تلو الاخرى* 

*وتفجئنا ارتحال*
*بمن* 



*عزة نفس*







*اهلاوى شديد*


*واتمنا لكم التوفيق
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*عـزة نفس


و


أهلاوي شـديد


يا 100 مرحباً


كنت محضرلكم 


99 سؤال 


وزدتها بواحد 


لتتم المائة 

و لكن 


رفقاً بكم



سأكتفي بأن أقدم لكم 


وجبة الفطار 





و 




وردة




و متابع معاكم




*

----------


## somaaaa

ادددددددددددددددددددددده
انتوا قاعدين هناااااااا
وانا اقول الدوشه دى جايه منين
وسيبنى لوحدى هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ::nooo:: 


ملحوظه:::: ابو طقيه حمرا ده اهلاوى :W00t1:  










اهلا اهلا باللقاءات الجامده :BRAWA: 
الاستاذ اهلاوى جدا جدا كابتن ماجد
وعزة نفس 
منورين جدااااااا
ومستمتعين باللقاء بتعكم
وعايزين اسئله ضرب نار كده

والى الامام






ملحوظه كمان:::::
اوعوا تقعوا فى الحفرة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عزة نفس

> أهلاوى شديدالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> سأبدأ بطرح الأسئلة على ضيفتنا العزيزة عبير ... وأتمنى تكون الاسئلة مفيدة وخفيفة فى نفس الوقت ...
> 
> وسأعود إن شاء الله لأكمل الردود على ضيوفنا الكرام اللى نورونا والله ...


*اهلا بك اخي ماجد فهلم اليا بما في جعبتك فعلى الرحب والسعة اخي العزيز 
ربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



> بداية أخت عبير ..
> 
> لكل إنسان حياة ... ومنظور مختلف للحياة ... وشخصية متكونة من عوامل كثيرة فى الحياة ... ولذلك تختلف شخصية فرد عن فرد أخر ... ونفس الفرد من وقت لوقت أخر ...
> 
> 
> فكيف ترى عبير الحياة ...؟


*الحقيقه ياماجد اني ارى الحياه من منظوري انها عباره عن سفينه
تبحر بنا واحنا من ركابها وطبعا بتكون الرحله طويله شويه احيانا تمر بنا 
الامواج هادئه ولطيفه وأحيانا تشتد الريح وتاتي بما لاتشتهي السفن
وتشتد الأمواج بنا فتثير الذعر والحزن داخلنا واعتقد ان كل دي مشاعر بتمر بينا كلنا وطبعا مش كل يوم بيمر علينا فيه يسر وسعاده يوم حلو ويوم مر وهكذا هي الحياه بناظري ومهما توخينا فيها الحذر  فالمكتوب فوق الجبين لازم بتشوفه العين هذا هو حال الحياه احيانا جميله وبسيطه ونحبها واحيانا نشعر انها هي التي ترفضنا ولو فتحت معاك في الكلام اكتر عن الحياه مش هقفل وهقول كتييييير اوي بس اكتفي بهذا القدر* 




> وماهى أهدافك وطموحاتك التى تسعى لها ؟؟


*طموحاتي اقصاها اني انفع اولادي واوصل بيهم لبر الآمان ودي طبعا اقصى 
طموحاتي والي بسعى ليها الان وبعدين ابدا في البحث عن ذاتي عن عبير التي
لم اجدها حتى الأن كما اريد ان اجدها وطبعا من اكبر طموحاتي اموت وربنا سبحانه وتعالى 
راضي عني وقد قدمت واجبي على اكمل وجه نحو ابني وبنتي الي ماليش غيرهم في الدنيا*



> وماهى الشئون والمواضيع والاحداث التى تأخذ إهتمام عبير والتى تمثل شخصيتها والتى تمثل الجزء الأكبر المؤثر فى تكوين شخصية عبير ؟


*الشؤن والمواضيع والأحداث التي تأخذني بجدواهمها التامل في حال الدنيا 
والتعجب لما ال اليه الحال اما عن شخصيتي فاكتر شيء شكلها هو
 التعامل مع انماط كتيره من البشر منهم الطيب ومنهم العجيب والشرير
 ودول كانو اكتر من الطيبين ويمكن ده كان بيخليني اتمسك اكتر بديني 
واخلاقي واتشبث بيهم واريد النجاه من مجرد الاقتراب من هذا النمط من البشر
 ويمكن كمان دعاني لدراسة وتحليل الشخصيه والقراءه بعمق عن علم الفراسه
 ويمكن صفات الأبراج فقط عشان اقدر اهيأ نفسي لكيفية التعامل مع مختلف انماط البشر
بشخصيه واحده لاتحمل وجهان لأن اكتر شخص لااحبه ولا اريد التعامل معه هو الشخص متعدد الأوجه*




> دعينا نغوص أولاً فى طريقة تفكير كل منا وميوله فى الحياة حتى نستطيع وضع الأسئلة التى تتناسب مع الإهتمامات والتى تفيد الجميع من خلال خبرتنا القليل
> ة فى الحياة ...


*يعني انت كده ياماجد عصرتني هههههههههههههه مفتكرش هتغوص داخل عبير اكتر من كده
لكن عموما وعلى فكره من اكتر اهتماماتي كمان قراءة وكتابة الشعر والخواطر
 الي بياخدوني الى عالم اخر احب وافضل ان احيابه* 



> فأهلا بكِ أختِ الكريمة عبير ... وسعيد جدا باللقاء معكِ ... وسأكون سعيد أكثر عندما نتعرف على جوانب أخرى من شخصيتك هنا فى المقابلة ....
> 
> وأرجو أن لا اكون اثقلت عليكِ بالأسئلة ... وأرجو لكِ الموفقية


*اهلا بيك يا اخي الغالي ماجد وانا والله الاسعد بتواجدي مع شخصيه لذيذه وعزيزه زيك ياماجد
واتمنى اني اكون عند حسن ظنك وظن جميع اخوتي واخواتي الي بأكن لهم كل حب ومعزه وغلاوه 
وبالعكس انت اسئلتك لذيذه وجميله وخليني اعبر في الاجابه فيها عن ذاتي وما يجول بخاطري
وانا احيي فيك ذكاءك وعلى فكره ومن الاخر كده هههههههههههه انا بتعلم منك لأني مبعرفش
بصراحه ازنق حد الزنقه الي زنقتهالي دي هههههههههههههه
وانشاء الله ربنا يلهمني واعرف اسألك وازنقك برضه هههههههههههههه
تحياتي 
اختك عبير*

----------


## عزة نفس

> *طبعا انا سعيد جدا اني اشارك في موضوع جميل جدا*  
> *فعلا احييكي اختي العزيزة ارتحال علي الموضوع واتمنى لكي التوفيق* 
> *وبجد اختياراتك رائعة جدا* 
> *وحتي لا اطيل عليكم ابدأ الاسئلة ومادام النساء اولا ابدأ بالمبدعة* 
> 
> *عزة نفس** اهلا وسهلا بيك اخي العزيز تيتو وبجد الأروع تواجدك وحضورك
> الراااااااائع واللذيذ معانا وميرسي ليك على كلامك الطيب ده بجد كلك ذوق* 
> 
> *س: علل : هههههههههههههه لا بلاش علل دي*
> ...


*
ايوه ايوه ياسي تيتو سؤال واحد طالع من نفوخي
 و3 اسئله لحبيبك ماجد اسهل من بعض كده برضه ياتيتو
مكنش العشم ههههههههههههههه
عموما سعيده بمرورك ودمك الخفيف ومتقولش على نفسك
 بتستخف والله انت قطعة سكر ودمك لذيذ جدااااا وانا بجد 
سعيده جدااا بوجودك معانا
وخد الورده دي مني  
تحياتي اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا نوشا كل لقاء وانتى طيبة يا رب
> ودائما مجمعة كل الحبايب هنا
> 
> الرقيقة والغالية عزة نفس
> منورة القاء وكويس انى شوفتك هنا
> لانى مش عارفه اشوفك على الماسنجر انتى بتيجى بدررررررررررى  وانا مش بصحى بدرى
> استنينى هرجعلك بسؤال


*حبيبتي الغاليه على قلبي
ندى الأيام  ندى قلبي دودو حبيبتي 
وحشاني موووووت وكتير بجد والله وببعتلك السلام
مع كل حد اكلمه بجد نفسي تصحيلي يوم بدري ونتقابل عالماسنجر
وفي انتظار سؤالك ياغاليه* 


> اخى العزيز اهلاوى الشديد 
> وجودك هيزيد الموضوع شقاوة 
> وان شاءالله يكون لقاء جميل


*بجد يادودو والله وجود ماجد مشعلل الموضوع ومكسر الدنيا
لانه فعلا دمه خفيف جداااا وملهوش حل ومن ساعة مابدا يدخل بردوده
وانا مش قادره اكتب وارد والله من كتر الضحك بجد من امبارح وانا بضحك واقول
اللهم اجعله خير يارب 
ميرسي ياغاليه على مرورك وبرضه وحشاني موت ومسيرنا نتلاقى قريبا
خدي دي مني ليكي ياقمر *

----------


## عزة نفس

> عصام كابو
> سلامو عليكو
> 
> انا داخل اتابع اللقاء الجميل ده بين 
> اخونا الاهلاوى... اهلاوى باشا شديد
> صاحب الروح المرحة و خفة الدم اللذيذة
> و طبعا سلام مخصوص للاهلى يا فندم
> 
> و اختنا الغالية... عزة هانم نفس
> ...





> اما بقى عن اختنا الغالية عزة نفس.. فانا بس عايز افكرها بالموقف اللى حصل لما عرفت *اسمها الحقيقى.. يا ترى فاكرة؟؟*
> 
> 
> *
>  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا فاكره لما ههنيتك في موضوع عيد ميلادك
> ورديت عليا وذكرت اسمي عبير ههههههههههههه وبعتلك رساله  محدش يعرف اسمي ههههههههههههه كان طبعا لي اسبابي 
> اولا: انا كنت جديده في المنتدى وكل مكنت ادخل الاقي رسايل في الرسايل الخاصه
> تنهال عليا من ناس ما اعرفهاش يمكن داخلين يعملو صدقات فقط طبعا كانت 
> فكره مرفوضه بالنسبه لي حد ما اعرفهوش ويقولي داخل ومشترك مخصوص 
> ...





> متاااااااااااااابع للقاء الذى اتوقع انه يكون ممتع جداً


*أهلا وسهلا بيك اخي العزيز الغالي منورنا بجد*
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## عمده المنتدي

عزه نفس مفهوم الخيانه عندك ايه ومفهوم الامل عندك ايه بنظره شاعره 
اما الاخ اهلاوي يكفي انك اهلاوي عشان نحبك يكفياسمك اهلاوي فهو دمي ودموعي وابتسامتي ودائئما الاهلي فوق الجميع واتمني ان نصبح اصدقاء للاهلي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


الاخت   عزة نفس 

انا طبعا رحبت بيك فى الافيش الى انا عملتة 

ولى سؤال 

ماذا تفعلى لكى تذيبى مرارة الغربة ؟

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخى العزيز ماجد

او كما تحب ان ينادى لك 

اهلاوى شديد

للاهلى مكانتة فى قلوب كل المصريين 

وكلنا نعرف  نقييمه 

السؤال

لو سألتك ان تنتقد الاهلى ماذا تقول ؟

----------


## عزة نفس

*أولا ارحب بحضرتك اخي العزيز ابو زوبه*
*بجد سعيده لتواجد حضرتك معانا جداااا واهلا ومرحبا بك وبأسئلتك*



> ابو زوبة
> مجنون ليلى ..
> 
> 
> طلال الرشيد..
> 
> 
> أبو نواس ..
> 
> ...





> عـشـنا معـهم .. صعـوبة الوداع ..
> 
> 
> ومرارة الخـيـــانة والغـدر ..
> 
> 
> 
> لكل واحد منهم منهجه .. وطريـقـته ..
> 
> ...





> من نحب منهم ؟؟





> ولمن .. وعـمن قـرأنــــا ؟






> وماذا نعـرف عـنهم .. وعـن العـصور التي عـاشوا فيها ..؟
> 
> 
> ماذا نعـرف عـن حياتهم .. وأهم مؤلفـاتهم وقصائدهم





> أعـتـقـد أن كل ٍ منـّـا يُـحب شخصية أدبـيه مُـعـينه وقـرأ كثيرا ً عـنها


*
طبعا حضرتك ذكرت مجموعه من الشعراء الذين
تركوا بيننا اثارا رائعه وطبعا سألتني مجموعة اسئله كلهم اروع من بعض
انا هجاوبك عليهم طبعا انا قريت لقيس بن الملوح ( مجنون ليلى)
وعنتره بن شداد وبحب اشعاره الجميله وطبعا احمد شوقي واليا ابو ماضي
 ونذار قباني وايضا دكتور ابراهيم ناجي و فاروق جويده
وجميعهم قرات لهم و لكن لم اكن من المهتمين بقراءة تاريخ حياتهم مثلا او 
احصيت عدد اعمالهم لكن ممن علمت بي حقا اعمالهم وأثرت بي كثيرا هم تحديدا 
فاروق جويده - احمد شوقي ايليا ابو ماضي - دكتور ابراهيم ناجي- نذار قباني 
صلاح جاهين - عنتره بن شداد - وطبعا قيس بن الملوح
لكن لوسألتني عن اي شيء يخص تاريخ حياتهم فانا اقول لك اني لم اكن 
من امهتمين بذلك لكن كل تركيزي يقع في قراءة الكلمه النابضه الجيده والمؤثره
اشكر لك اخي مرورك الكريم  وحضورك المضيء
وهذه الوردة مني لحضرتك
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> *عـزة نفس
> 
> 
> و
> 
> 
> أهلاوي شـديد
> 
> 
> ...


*أهلا بحضرتك أخي العزيز
أستاذ سيف الدين
والف مليون مرحبا بك
بجد حضرتك نورتنا وحضرتك من الشخصيات الي اكن لها
كل تقدير وتبجيل وود وإحترام ووجود حضرتك انهرده شرفنا ونورنا
بجد وميرسي على وجبة الفطور اللذيذه والورده الرقيقه الي في ايد
البيبي العسول ده
وميرسي كمان انك كنت رفيق بنا وخاصة بأختك عزة نفس
تعالي ياسيدي شوف كله يدخل يحي اهلاوي عشان اهلاويته
هو ليه التحيه وانا ليا الأسئله التقيله ههههههههههههه
اروح فين واجي منين ياربي ههههههههههههه عموما
اهلا ومرحب بحضرتك واسئلتك بس ياريت متكونش من الوزن التقيل
الله لايسيئك ولا يرميك في ضيقه يارب هههههههههههه
والورده دي هديه مني لحضرتك*

----------


## عزة نفس

> ادددددددددددددددددددددده
> انتوا قاعدين هناااااااا
> وانا اقول الدوشه دى جايه منين وسيبنى لوحدى هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> 
> ابو طقيه حمرا ده اهلاوى
> 
> اهلا اهلا باللقاءات الجامده
> الاستاذ اهلاوى جدا جدا كابتن ماجد
> ...


*اهلا بيكي ياغاليه انتي الي منورانا بجد
 بس عاوزه اسئله ضرب نار اكتر من كده ايه بس
انا من الصبح بتطخ اسئله هههههههههههه والحفره وقعت فيها والي كان كان هههههههه 
منورانا حبيبتي والورده دي مني للقمر سوما 
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> عزه نفس مفهوم الخيانه عندك ايه ومفهوم الامل عندك ايه بنظره شاعره 
> اما الاخ اهلاوي يكفي انك اهلاوي عشان نحبك يكفياسمك اهلاوي فهو دمي ودموعي وابتسامتي ودائئما الاهلي فوق الجميع واتمني ان نصبح اصدقاء للاهلي


*اهلا بيك جناب العمده 
بجد منورنا بس يعني اشمعنى اهلاوي الي تحييه وانا ليا الاسئله
هو كلكوا عليا ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههه
ويعني انت مختارلي حتة سؤال  يعني الخيانه
  الخيانه مالهاش مفاهيم هي شيء صعب طبعا وصفه من شدة فظاعة الوضع
 نفسه و منظوري ليها كشاعره هو نفس شان منظور اي انسان ليها وجهة نظر واحده 
الجميع يجتمع عليها وليس فيها خلاف ولا جدال وقرينا لكتير شعراء
من قديم الأزل وللان كم كانت معانيهم تشجب الخيانه وتلفظه وتصف الالامهم جراء الخيانه
الي لحقت بيهم فطبعا ابغض واصعب شيء في الوجود الخيانه وده مش فقط مفهومي ياعمده
ده مفهوم يجتمع عليه كل البشر على مر الزمان.
اما الأمل ياعيني عليه بجد الامل هو الشمعه الي بتنورلنا الطريق عشان نتقدم خطوه للامام
واحنا جوانا تفاؤل كبير في غدا احلى ومن خلاله نترك الحزن ونلقي به خلف ظهورنا ونمضي في بصيص
الأمل في غد افضل واجمل الله ينور بصيرتك ويفتحلك كل ابواب الامل ويحققلك كل ماتتمنى انشاء الله تعالى
ونورتنا ياعمده ودي ورده مني ليك 
أختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> 
> 
> الاخت   عزة نفس 
> 
> انا طبعا رحبت بيك فى الافيش الى انا عملتة


*اهلا بك مره اخرى اخي العزيز استاذ ناصر
ضرتك منورنا والله وبشكرك بجد على احلى واجمل افيش 
وزي ما قال اخي ماجد انا كمان حفظته عندي عشان
تكون اجمل واحلى ذكرى ان كان لنا بالعمر بقيه*


> ولى سؤال 
> 
> ماذا تفعلى لكى تذيبى مرارة الغربة ؟


*يااااااااااااااه دوست على وتر حساس في القلب بجد
يعني هقولك ايه اولا بلجا لأحلى واغلى شيء تحن وتطمئن له القلوب
(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب) دي اول حاجه والتانيه طبعا اني بلم 
اولادي واحاول اعيشهم طقوسنا المصريه عشان ما احسسهمش اننا في الغربه
وثالثا بجي هنا على بيتي التاني منتدى ابناء مصر الي بجد فيه واحه 
القي بهمومي داخلها عن طريق التفاعل  مع اخوتي واحبتي في الله كما
 هو الحال الان ودي كل وسائلي لآزالة اثار المراره المريره الداكنه
 التي بالقلب ساكنه ودعواتكوا بقى ربنا يرجعني مصر بسرعه
سلمت اخي العزيز استاذ ناصر ودي وردتك اتفضل استلمها بنفسك

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## ريـم

أختي العزيزة عزة نفس.. و اخي الكريم أهلاوي شديد..
انا يمكن مش بأرد على كل مواضيع عضوين عالهوا (اسفة يا نشوى ::$: )
بس بجد أول ما شفت عنوان الحلقة المرة دي قلت لازم أتابع و أرد عليكم كمان..
يعني يمكن ماتكلمناش قبل كده يا عبير بس كنت فعلاً بيبقى نفسي اعرف اكتر عنك ..
و كنت زي ما كتير قال قبلي بأحس انك بالرغم من هدوئك الا ان كلامك رقيق و موزون و الواحد يحب يقرأه..
فأنا سعيدة جداً انك ضيفة عشان هأتعرف عليكي اكتر..  :f: 
و عشان هنعرف عنك أكتر يا أهلاوي.. يعني مش هأقول أكتر من اللي اتقال قبل كده..
بس أنا مستمتعة جداً و أنا قاعدة بأقرأ ردودكم في الموضوع هنا..
و متبعة بقية اللقاء إن شاء الله..

ارتحال..
كل مرة بتفاجئينا و تسعدينا بضيفين من أجمل ما يمكن في المنتدى..
يعني ساعات بأقعد و أقول لنفسي يا ترى لولا موضوع نشوى 
كنتي عرفتي يا ريم قد ايه احنا في ابناء مصر عاملين زي عيلة كبيرة و جميلة؟ 
يمكن الاحساس ده كان موجود بس انت دعبستي و خلتيه يكبر و يبان و يلمنا..
(على فكرة انا تابعت حلقة قلب مصر و أم أحمد بس انشغلت و مالحقتش ارد.. ::$: )
تسلم ايدك يا نشوى..
و شفتي الرغي ده كله بقى؟ انا هأمشي.. 
مع خالص حبي..  :f:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *اخي العزيز ماجد
> اولا بعد صباح النور والسعاده عليك يارب
> بجد مش عارفه ارد على ذوقك ده ازاي
> بجد انا سعيده جداااا بتواجدي معك هنا
> وبشكر جدااااا اختي الغاليه نشوى
> عارف والله حاسه ان الموضوع 
> انهرده قالب الدنيا ده بحضورك اللذيذ
> والمتميز وخفة ضلك الي مالهاش حل
> الكل داخل فيك أفشات لذيذه هههههههههه
> ...



عدنا  ::007:: 





> اخي العزيز ماجد
> اولا بعد صباح النور والسعاده عليك يارب
> بجد مش عارفه ارد على ذوقك ده ازاي
> بجد انا سعيده جداااا بتواجدي معك هنا
> وبشكر جدااااا اختي الغاليه نشوى


صباح النور والياسمين ... والله أنا اللى أسعد .. وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك يارب ...





> عارف والله حاسه ان الموضوع 
> انهرده قالب الدنيا ده بحضورك اللذيذ
> والمتميز وخفة ضلك الي مالهاش حل
> الكل داخل فيك أفشات لذيذه هههههههههه


ياستى والله ده من ذوقك بس وربنا يخليكِ ...

وعن الأفشات اللى داخلين بيها ديه .. سيبيهم سيبيهم دا انا هوريهم .. بس الصبر مفتاح الفرج  :1:   :Icecream: 





> وانت ردودك كلها موتتني من الضحك


دايما يارب السعادة ما تفارقك ولا تفارق الجميع ...




> والله يا ماجد انا من امبارح وانا افتح الموضوع 
> عشان اكتب ردود الاقيك انت وباقي اخواتي
> كاتبين كلام افضل اضحك لدرجة مقدرش اكتب رد
> عاوزه اعيد قراية كلامك واضحك تاني


عشان كده ما ردتش النهاردة إلا أما تردى انتى الأول  :good:  <<<< قولت شكلها مش هتكتب ردود إلا أما اسكت شوية  :1:  بس كنت فاكرك بتتيحى ليا الفرصة بس .. إنما طلع فى النهاية الضحك هو السبب .. من بكرة عشان نضمن إنك تردى هنزلك صفحة وفيات هنا عشان نوصل بس للأسئلة والردود عليها  :Icecream:  المقابلة لحد دلوقتى مافيهاش إلا سؤالى انا بس على فكرة  :1:  فسرعى إيدك عشان لسة فيه مليون سؤال الا تسعة وتسعين هيتسألوا  :Icecream:  <<< الله يكون فى العون  :1: 




> وبعدين مالهم 
> كلهم مضطهدينك ليه بس هههههههههه


سيبيهم بس على راحتهم وليهم أيام معايا  :Icecream:  أصلهم ما صدقوا إنى طلعت برة قاعة فك التكشيرة والحروب وغيره والكلام ده وعايزين يمسكونى هنا ... بس لسة الايام كتيرة ومن قدم السبت لقى الاحد فى وشه على طول  :1: 




> عموما
>  اوعى تشيل الصوره بصراحه حلوه وعجباني 
> جدا والكلام الي تحتها كمان جميل وفي الصميم
> هههههههههه اصلي اهلاويه اوي جداااا وبعتز بأهلاويتي


يبقى خلاص الصورة كده لزقت فيا طول حياتى هنا فى المنتدى  :Icecream:  والعزاء للأخوة المنافسين  :1:  

كده الصورة إستحالة هتتشال بأمر من كبيرة مشجعى النادى الأهلى فى مقابلة هذا الأسبوع ... وبيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى  :good: 





> اما عن قولك اني بديك أكتر من حقك في كونك شاعر فلا 
> صدقني ياماجد انت فعلا شاعر وموهوب ورائع
>  وكل ماهتكتب هتكتب اروع واروع لان بجد احساسك جميل
> جداااا ورائع في اختيار الكلمات وفي انتظار المزيد منك


متشكر جدا لكلامك الجميل أخت عبير .. وربنا يخليكِ على ذوقك ...





> وبجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه على وجودك الي اضفى اجمل روح على الموضوع
> واما بقى الاسئله الناريه الي موجههالي هرد عليها طبعا في الفقره القادمه
> واما انت فسيبني اعصر الفهامه وازنقك بأسئلتي هههههههههههه خليها بعدين
> هسويها على نار هاديه لما كله يخلص انا هبتدي احصرك في خانة اليك ياحلو
> هههههههههههههههههه تحياتي اخي العزيز واهلا ومرحبا بك


بقالى شهر مستنى سؤال ...  ولا أكنك بتحضرى دعم للأسئلة وتفرقيه على المحتاجين أمثالى  :good:  ده حتى الدعم بيتصرف بدرى عن كده  :Icecream:  

ربنا يسعدك أخت عزة ويباركلك فى أولادك يارب .. وتربيهم تربية صالحة ... ويخفف عنكم آلام الغربة ... وأهلا بيكِ أيتها الراقية فى كل وقت .. ومرحباً بأسئلتك ... وأنا بالفعل مستمتع بهذه المقابلة .. وإن شاء الله تؤتى ثمارها ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2: 

 :f2: 

والوردتين دول لأولادك أوعى حتى تاخدى منهم شمة صغيرة حتى  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *مجنون ليلى ..
> 
> 
> طلال الرشيد..
> 
> 
> أبو نواس ..
> 
> 
> ...



أهلاً بالأخ أبو زوبة ...

نورت المقابلة ...

وسؤالك جميل ...

بالفعل الشعر هو مرآة تعكس نمط الحياة فى الزمن الذى يعيش فيه الشاعر ... 

فدرست فى مرحلة الثانوى المدارس الشعرية ولكنى لم أبحر فيها بالقدر الكافى فى السير الذاتية للشعراء .. ولكنى أحببت وقرأت كثيراً عن المتنبى لأنه بالفعل شاعر يتميز بالغموض وقصائده دائما تثرى وتشبع ميولى الشعرية ... وكنت أحب أن أعيش فى حياة البادية مع أشعاره .. وأيضاً أحب عزة النفس الذى كان يمتلكها والتى كان يطلق عليه بأنه مغرور من كثرة الحديث عن نفسه .. وقيل أن سبب موته أيضاً بيت شعر ... 

فأنا أحب جدا شعراء البادية .. الذين نعيش معهم حياة الصعوبات والتنقلات والبكاء على الأطلال ..

وأستمتع مع شعراء الرومانسية .. والمدرسة الحديثة .. مثل ابراهيم ناجى واحمد شوقى ونزار قبانى ..

واستمتع أيضا بكلمات الشاعر الجميل أبو القاسم الشابى ... بحق كلماته فوق الخيال ...

أخى العزيز أبو زوبة ..

إستمتعت كثيراً بمرورك الجميل وسؤالك الرائع ..

فلا تحرمنا من تواجدك معنا ...

وأهلاً بك فى كل وقت ..

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *عـزة نفس
> 
> 
> و
> 
> 
> أهلاوي شـديد
> 
> 
> ...



يا هلا ومليون هلا ...

نورتنا يا أخ سيف الدين ..

بجد سعيد جداً بوجودك معانا ...

والف شكر يا غالى على وجبة الفطار الجامدة ديه اللى جاية فى وقتها .... بس ياترى اللى فيها ده أكل ولا ديكور  ::p:  <<<< أحسن إنت عارف إنهم اليومين دول شغالين أكل ديكور فى المسلسلات والافلام عشان المنتيجين فلسوا خلاص  ::uff:: 


والف شكر على الوردة .. ونردهالك فى الافراح يارب >>>> بس ياترى حاسبت عليها ولا هنتفاجىء بشيك بتمنها برده  ::uff:: 


لا لا لا بهزر ياعمونا ... تسلم ايدك على هداياك الجميلة ديه .. وربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك يارب ... ودائما غالى علينا ..

بس بلاش حكاية الـ 99 سؤال ديه  ::uff::  خليهم 98 وامرنا لله  :Ouch:  بس لو سمحت نزلنا اختيارات  :4:  

أهلا بيك يا سيف الدين ... وفوت علينا يومياً إحنا قاعدين ... واتفضل معانا طبق قمر الدين ... ويلا كلنا هيلا بيلا نطلع من الروتين ... ونسيبنا من الفيتامينات ونبدأ نركز على البروتين ...   ::no2:: 

نورتنا ياباشا 

أخوك أهلاوى 

وخد الوردة ديه بقى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ادددددددددددددددددددددده
> انتوا قاعدين هناااااااا
> وانا اقول الدوشه دى جايه منين
> وسيبنى لوحدى هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> 
> 
> ملحوظه:::: ابو طقيه حمرا ده اهلاوى 
> 
> ...


با هلا ياهلا بملوك الرياضة كلها ...


نطى نطة يا دبدوبة هيه هيه هيه دا انتى وزنك وزن الطوبة هيه هيه ونطة كمان >>> إلخ إلخ  ::p: 


أهلا يا سومة ... نورتى المقابلة .. إنتِ والبنت بتاعتك اللى بتتنطط ديه  ::p: 

معلش بقى سيبناكِ نايمة اسبوع ومش صحناكِ وإنتِ معسكرة فى قاعة الالعاب هناك  :Plane:  

على العموم أهلاً بيكِ ... وأهلاً بصورتك الجامدة ديه  ::p:  >>>> نسيتى تقولى إن انا اللى واخدها لك وإنتى مجتمعة مع بعض اصدقائك فى حفلة تقسيم تموين الشهر من الفول والمربى الموزع كتغذية فى المدينة الجامعية اللى إنتوا فيها  ::p:   <<<< والصورة ديه انا خدتهالك عشان ابين مدى معاناة الجعانين فى جنوب شرق جنينة جامعة الازهر وعلى حدود كافتيريا جاد بجامعة القاهرة  ::p:  


 :: 



ومش تخافى الحفرة اللى إنتى عاملاها ديه أنا ردمتها من تحت  ::p: 


بجد سعيد بحضورك يا سوما ... وأهلاً بيكِ .. وبمرورك الكريم ... وأتمنى إن المقابلة تطلع بالشكل الجميل اللى يستفاد ويسعد جميع من يمر عليه ..

فأهلاً بيك يا سوما فى كل وقت ..

وأهلا بعودتك ...

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2: 


ديه ليكِ 



 :f2:  



وديه لمسعدة 







مسعدة ديه البت اللى بتنط يا اخونا عشان تبقوا فاهمين بس  :Plane:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *اهلا بك اخي ماجد فهلم اليا بما في جعبتك فعلى الرحب والسعة اخي العزيز 
> ربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الحقيقه ياماجد اني ارى الحياه من منظوري انها عباره عن سفينه
> تبحر بنا واحنا من ركابها وطبعا بتكون الرحله طويله شويه احيانا تمر بنا 
> الامواج هادئه ولطيفه وأحيانا تشتد الريح وتاتي بما لاتشتهي السفن
> وتشتد الأمواج بنا فتثير الذعر والحزن داخلنا واعتقد ان كل دي مشاعر بتمر بينا كلنا وطبعا مش كل يوم بيمر علينا فيه يسر وسعاده يوم حلو ويوم مر وهكذا هي الحياه بناظري ومهما توخينا فيها الحذر  فالمكتوب فوق الجبين لازم بتشوفه العين هذا هو حال الحياه احيانا جميله وبسيطه ونحبها واحيانا نشعر انها هي التي ترفضنا ولو فتحت معاك في الكلام اكتر عن الحياه مش هقفل وهقول كتييييير اوي بس اكتفي بهذا القدر* 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا يا عبير وبإجابتك النموذجية  ::p: 

كده ممكن تاخدى 7 من 10 بس  ::evil::  >>>> مزاجى بقى  :: 

أولاً أحييكِ على الأجابات الجميلة ديه ... 

وبالفعل الحياة كالقطار نركبه فى محطة ونمر على محطات عدة إلى أن يجىء موعد النزول منه .. هذا هو تشبيه الحياة من وجهة نظرى .. ماهى إلا رحلة قصيرة .. والفائز هو من يعبر هذه الرحلة بأقل خسائر .. وبأكبر ارباح ... وربحها النهائى هو الجنة .. اللهم جمعنا فيها جميعاً ..


ولى عدة ملاحظات على إجاباتك ... فأتمنى أن تكون خفيفة ...





> طموحاتي اقصاها اني انفع اولادي واوصل بيهم لبر الآمان ودي طبعا اقصى 
> طموحاتي والي بسعى ليها الان وبعدين ابدا في البحث عن ذاتي عن عبير التي
> لم اجدها حتى الأن كما اريد ان اجدها وطبعا من اكبر طموحاتي اموت وربنا سبحانه وتعالى 
> راضي عني وقد قدمت واجبي على اكمل وجه نحو ابني وبنتي الي ماليش غيرهم في الدنيا


أولاً ربنا يخلى ليكِ أبنك وبنتك ويتربوا تربية صالحة إن شاء الله ... 

بالفعل أقصى طموحات الفتاة المتزنة - كما أرى من وجهة نظرى - ينصب على بيتها الذى هو أساس وجودها فى الحياة ... وهى رعاية ابنائها وزوجها وأبائها ... فالمرأة عموماً رمز الحنان فى أى مكان تتواجد فيه ... ومن وجهة نظرى أيضاً أرى أن نجاح أى أم فى تربية ابنائها تربية صالحة وإعطاء عقليات سليمة نفسياً وجسدياً للمجتمع هو أكثر نجاح يمكن أن يصل له بشر على وجه الارض .. وتتفوق المرأة على الرجل فى هذه النقطة .. لأن النجاح المادى يعتمد على تكوين المادة من أى مجال عمل .. ولكن النجاح فى تكوين شخصية عاقلة متزنة نفسياً بارة بأبائها نافعة للمجتمع هى من أشد أنواع النجاح حلاوة ... لأن التعامل مع البشر من أصعب أنواع التعامل ... ويصعب تكوين أناس صالحين .. ولكن يسهل تكوين ثروة كبيرة طائلة ... ولذلك فطموحك هذا أحييكِ عليه .. لأنه بالفعل الدور الاساسى لأى إمرأة ينصب فى تقديمها افراد صالحين للمجتمع ... وهنا تكمن المشكلة الحالية التى نواجهها جميعاً .. ألا وهى .. أن المراة ترى أن نجاحها يكون عندما تتساوى بالرجل فى النجاح المادى !! وهنا إنقلب الميزان .. وهنا تدهورت الحياة ... فلا يوجد نشأ صالح .. ولا يوجد تربية بالبيت ... وهذا ما نعانيه الآن كأمة إسلامية عموماً فى جميع أنحاء العالم العربى ... فإنتشر السرقة والزنا والكذب وغيره من العادات السيئة ... وإن إتخذ الرجل مكانه وموضوعه ولم يظلم المرأة التى واصاه عليها ديننا الحنيف .. وإتخذت المراة مكانها بالبيت وأعطته ما فى وسعها وأطاعت زوجها ... لما وصلنا إلى الحال الذى نحن عليه الآن ... عندما تتبدل الأدوار .. والتوازن البيئى ينقلب .. فهنا تكمن المشكلة ...

عذرا أخت عبير على الكلمات الكثيرة والمناقشة هذه ولكنى عندما أوضع فى موقف مثل هذا فإننى أحب أن أذكر هذه النقطة ... وبالفعل بارك الله فيكِ وسدد خطاكِ وانجحك فى تربية أبنائك التربية الصالحة إن شاء الله ... وهذا هو أكبر نجاح يمكن أن يصل له بشر .. فلا تتنازلى عنه .. والله يعينك إن شاء الله ..






> يعني انت كده ياماجد عصرتني هههههههههههههه مفتكرش هتغوص داخل عبير اكتر من كده
> لكن عموما وعلى فكره من اكتر اهتماماتي كمان قراءة وكتابة الشعر والخواطر
>  الي بياخدوني الى عالم اخر احب وافضل ان احيابه



عصرت أيه هو أنا لسة عملت حاجة  :: 

ده لسة مرحلة العصر .. وبعدها مرحلة التنشيف .. وبعدين التعبئة والتغليف  :: 

اصبرى على رزقك بس  ::p: 

وبصراحة فعلا أنا لما بدأت أكتب بإيدى خواطر وغيره حسيت بالفعل بحلاوة العالم ده .. هو عالم خيالى بس بصراحة ليه تأثير على الشخصية وبيجعل الواحد فعلا يرقى بكلماته وبأفكاره .. بالفعل عالم جميل ..






> وبالعكس انت اسئلتك لذيذه وجميله وخليني اعبر في الاجابه فيها عن ذاتي وما يجول بخاطري
> وانا احيي فيك ذكاءك وعلى فكره ومن الاخر كده هههههههههههه انا بتعلم منك لأني مبعرفش
> بصراحه ازنق حد الزنقه الي زنقتهالي دي هههههههههههههه
> وان شاء الله ربنا يلهمني واعرف اسألك وازنقك برضه هههههههههههههه
> تحيتي


طب كويييييييييييييييييييييس جددددددددددددددددددا  إنتى كده حطيتى نفسك فى ماكينة عصير القصب وهتتعصرى يعنى هتتعصرى  :: 

يلا اسألى بقى اللى عندك عشان أنا لسة محضرلك كوكتيل عصائر هتدمينيهم إن شاء الله على أخر المقابلة ديه  :: 

بجد والله أنا اللى سعيد بالمقابلة ديه ... وإنى عرفت أشياء عن أختِ الكبيرة أعتز بيها ... وبالفعل النقطة اللى ذكرتيها ديه عجبتنى جدا ... 

وعشان كده هحط السؤال ده ليكِ سريعاً كده عقبال ما نرجع للكوكتيل  ::p: 

ليه المرأة العربية .. بتشوف نجاحها فى مساواتها بالرجل .. ومش بتعترف بفشلها عند فشل تربية أبنائها اللى هما مسئوليتها الأولى ؟  ( المراة مدرسة إن أعددتها أعددت شعباً طيب الاعراق ) 

وليه خدنا سلبيات الحرية الغربية وسيبنا إيجابيتها ؟ ...

نقطتين للمناقشة ..

ومعاكِ المايك ..

ولسة المعصرة هتتم فى المرات الجاية إن شاء الله .. إلحقى إهجمى عليا بسرعة بسؤالين عشان طول منا مش لاقى أسئلة كده هتلاقى ضرب نار نازل عليكِ  ::p:  >>>> وقد حذر من فزر  :: 

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ايوه ايوه ياسي تيتو سؤال واحد طالع من نفوخي
> و3 اسئله لحبيبك ماجد اسهل من بعض كده برضه ياتيتو
> مكنش العشم ههههههههههههههه



شمتان من بعيد لبعيد  ::p: 

الحمد لله كلهم نسيونى  :: 

مش بقولك لولا إنتِ فى المقابلة ديه كان زمانى طالع منها بدون أسئلة  ::  وكله كان هيبقى تعليقات فى تعليقات بس  :: 

الحمد لله إنك شيلتِ عنى الكثير يا عبير  ::p: 

ربنا يعينك بقى  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بجد يادودو والله وجود ماجد مشعلل الموضوع ومكسر الدنيا
> لانه فعلا دمه خفيف جداااا وملهوش حل ومن ساعة مابدا يدخل بردوده
> وانا مش قادره اكتب وارد والله من كتر الضحك بجد من امبارح وانا بضحك واقول
> اللهم اجعله خير يارب


مشعلل ايه بس ديه الناس هجرت المقابلة من ساعة منا ما دخلت  ::  

يلا ردى بقى عشان الروح ترجع تانى للمقابلة 

شكلى بقى وحشششششش  ::  <<<< يا كسوفى يا كسوفى  :: 

وخلاص ياستى هنمنع التعليقات خلاص عشان تقدرى تعلقى يلا اىخدمة  ::p: 

منتظر أسألتك ... 

أخوكِ

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> عزه نفس مفهوم الخيانه عندك ايه ومفهوم الامل عندك ايه بنظره شاعره 
> اما الاخ اهلاوي يكفي انك اهلاوي عشان نحبك يكفي اسمك اهلاوي فهو دمي ودموعي وابتسامتي ودائئما الاهلي فوق الجميع واتمني ان نصبح اصدقاء للاهلي


أهلا بعمدة المنتدى ...

نورتنا يا غالى ...

وأهلا بكل الأهلاوية هنا ... 

نورتنا والله .. وشكراً على إفائى من الاسئلة >>>> كله بيفترى على عبير  ::  

براءة انا كمان من هنا  :1: 

أهلا بيك يا عمدة وأهلا بعودتك مرة أخرى .. وسعيد جدا بتشريفك هنا ...

أخوك أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اخى العزيز ماجد
> 
> او كما تحب ان ينادى لك 
> 
> اهلاوى شديد
> 
> للاهلى مكانتة فى قلوب كل المصريين 
> ...



أهلا بعودتك ومتابعتك الجميلة يا أستاذ ناصر ...

وشكرا على تواصلك معنا ..

ونورت المقابلة مرة أخرى يا غالى ...

وسواء ماجد أو أهلاوى المهم إنى اخوك الصغير  :f2: 


نيجى للسؤال بقى :-





> لو سألتك ان تنتقد الاهلى ماذا تقول ؟



هاقوله حرام عليك بقى يانادى كفاية بطولات ياجدع سيب الناس التانية تأكل عيش  :: 




أخى الغالى ناصر .. اللى بيحب حد أكتر من روحه .. إستحالة هيشوف فيه حاجة غلط ... أو ينتقده فى حاجة ... لأنه بيبقى بالنسبة له زى نفسه ... فمش أعتقد إن فيه حد بينتقد نفسه ... 

أما بالنسبة للأخطاء اللى ممكن ينتقد عليها من الأندية الأخرى فهى ليست أخطاء مؤثرة بمعنى أخطاء متعلقة بالشرف أو ضرب القانون ...

فمثلا نتقال اللاعبين إليه .. فهناك من يقول أن الاهلى يخطف اللاعبين ... فهل بالأهلى عصابة مأجرة عربية نص نقل وفيها كام بلطجى وتنزل فى الشارع وهو اللاعيب راجع بيته فى أمان الله وتخطفه ف العربية وتحطه فى النادى !! 

اللاعب بيبقى أمل حياته يلعب فى أكبر الاندية شهرة وغنى ... والأندية ديه منها الأهلى على مستوى افريقيا وأيضاً على مستوى العالم بعد دخوله العالمية ... زى ما أمل اى لاعب مصرى إنه يلعب فى مانشستر أو البرشا او الريال او غيه من الاندية العريقة .. فهل نقول عليهم سارقوا لاعيبة من أنديتهم !!

فهنا أقول أن هذا ليس إنتقاد ولكنه هجوم غير مبرر على كيان ناجح .. ولكل ناجح أعداء .. بس طبعا الجماهير غير اللى بيشتركوا فى اذاعة الاشياء ديه .. بمعنى إننا كجمهور واعى وفاهم كل شىء ..

عشان كده الأهلى كإنتقاد أوجهه له فلا يوجد لأنى لم أرى يوماً الاهلى سىء لدرجة كبيرة لكى انتقده ولكنها اخطاء يقع بها الكثير والكثير فلا تذكر ...

والطلب الذى يمكن أن اطلبه هو تدعيم مجلس الادارة للفريق بلاعيبة صغيرة السن ... ومحاولة جوزيه الاستعانة بالناشئين بعدما حسم الدورى بنسبة 99.99% كالمعتاد ... ويمكن أن يكون ذلك إنتقاد صغير جدا للساحر جوزيه وهو إعتماده على الجاهز فقط بدون ضح دماء جديدة من الناشئين ..

أستاذنا ناصر الصديق ..

مرورك أسعدنى ..

فلا تحرمنى من هذه السعادة مجددا 

منتظر عودتك مرة أخرى 

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## heba_ic

الضيف اللطيف ابو دم خفيف اهلاوى شديد بدون ic 
ماتخافش هى مش عدوى ولا حاجة ........
هههههههههههههه
سعيدة للرد على مشاركتى
اما عن الاهلى فأنا كمان من مشجعى الاهلى 
و أهلاويه منذ الصغر
و ليا اخ متعصب للأهلى زيك كده
بس يا فندم الشىء اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده 
مثلا مش كل ما نبقى قاعدين بنتفرج على التليفزيون نلاقى برامج رياضيه دايما
دى حاجة تدعو للملل 
صح؟
عموما 
احب اسأل حضرتك 
متى يشعر ماجد انه شاعر ممتاز ؟
و من اين يأتى الإلهام ؟
ولو حبينا نوظف البراكين الشعرية اللى بداخل ماجد ......فيا ترى من اى نوع هى ؟
حدثنا عن شخصية ماجد المستتره عن اعين الكثير 
و التى منها صفات يصعب للاخر اكتشافها 
تقبل تحــــــــــــــــياتى يا كــــــــــابتن مــــــــــاجد

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> تعالي ياسيدي شوف كله يدخل يحي اهلاوي عشان اهلاويته
> هو ليه التحيه وانا ليا الأسئله التقيله ههههههههههههه



 يا ساتر على الحسد  ::p: 

خمسة وخميسة خمسة وخميسة  :: 

احمدى ربك يا بنتى ... أهو حاجة تعودك على الكتابة برده  :: 

الله يكون فى عونك بجد  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> جد منورنا بس يعني اشمعنى اهلاوي الي تحييه وانا ليا الاسئله
> هو كلكوا عليا ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههه



ما قولنا كفاية حسد بقى  ::p: 

وخلاص صعبتى عليا واللى كان كان  :: 

كلنا لها  :: 

يلا اسئلى بسرعة عشان الضغط يخف من عليكِ  ::p: 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أختي العزيزة عزة نفس.. و اخي الكريم أهلاوي شديد..
> انا يمكن مش بأرد على كل مواضيع عضوين عالهوا (اسفة يا نشوى)
> بس بجد أول ما شفت عنوان الحلقة المرة دي قلت لازم أتابع و أرد عليكم كمان..
> يعني يمكن ماتكلمناش قبل كده يا عبير بس كنت فعلاً بيبقى نفسي اعرف اكتر عنك ..
> و كنت زي ما كتير قال قبلي بأحس انك بالرغم من هدوئك الا ان كلامك رقيق و موزون و الواحد يحب يقرأه..
> فأنا سعيدة جداً انك ضيفة عشان هأتعرف عليكي اكتر.. 
> و عشان هنعرف عنك أكتر يا أهلاوي.. يعني مش هأقول أكتر من اللي اتقال قبل كده..
> بس أنا مستمتعة جداً و أنا قاعدة بأقرأ ردودكم في الموضوع هنا..
> و متبعة بقية اللقاء إن شاء الله..
> ...



أهلا بألاخت الكريمة ريم جهاد ...

نورتى المقابلة ...

وأهلا بيكِ فى حلقات مقابلات عضوين على الهواء اللى سعدت بأول مشاركاتك فيها ...

نسعد بمتابعتك دائما ...

فأهلاً بكِ فى كل وقت ..

وشكراً على كلماتك الجميلة فى حقنا ...

ولا تحرمينا من هذه الطلة الجميلة ..

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2: [/blink]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> الضيف اللطيف ابو دم خفيف اهلاوى شديد بدون ic 
> ماتخافش هى مش عدوى ولا حاجة ........
> هههههههههههههه
> سعيدة للرد على مشاركتى
> اما عن الاهلى فأنا كمان من مشجعى الاهلى 
> و أهلاويه منذ الصغر
> و ليا اخ متعصب للأهلى زيك كده
> بس يا فندم الشىء اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده 
> مثلا مش كل ما نبقى قاعدين بنتفرج على التليفزيون نلاقى برامج رياضيه دايما
> ...



أهلا بعودتك أخت هبة _ic  مرة أخرى 

نورتينا والله 





> الضيف اللطيف ابو دم خفيف اهلاوى شديد بدون ic 
> ماتخافش هى مش عدوى ولا حاجة ........


طب الحمد لله .. دا انا كنت خايف ارد عليكِ دلوقتى أصلا  ::   قولت الواحد نفد المرة الأولى ما يضمنش المرة التانية ايه يحصله  :: 




> سعيدة للرد على مشاركتى


إنتى بس تعالى كل يوم ومالكيش دعوة بالردود  :: 

وهنخليكى سعيدة كل يوم إن شاء الله ... المهم تعالوا زورونا >>>> بقيت بشحت خلاص  :: 





> اما عن الاهلى فأنا كمان من مشجعى الاهلى 
> و أهلاويه منذ الصغر


يا هلا ياهلا بكل الاهلاوية اللى منورنا والله ... وكمان منذ الصغر .. دا انتى زى الفل والله  ::   ربنا يزيد ويبارك فى الاهلاوية إن شاء الله ... عايزين نعمل حملة غيظكوا للفلفلة والتغييظ ونبدأها هنا من المقابلة ديه  ::   :: 

بهزر ياجدعان محدش يصدق ههههههههه





> و ليا اخ متعصب للأهلى زيك كده
> بس يا فندم الشىء اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده


مين قالك إنى متعصب ؟؟




هو باين عليا إنى  برمى طوب فى الموضوع هنا ولا ايه  ::   :: 


انا بحب الأهلى جداً ومنتمى ليه جدا بس عمرى فى مرة ما عاديت حد من اصدقائى الزمالكاوية مثلا لهذا السبب ... زى ماقولت كنا من زمان بناخدها كمصدر للترفيه زى مثلا احنا لما نكسب اقعد اغيظ فيهم اسبوعين لحد الماتش التانى ما ييجى وهما نفس النظام  ::  

بس لما كبرت واتخرجت من الجامعة بدأ حب الاهلى يكبر كشىء جميل افتخر بيه .. زى بالظبط لما يبقى والدك قاضى مثلا تفتخرى بيه ولا مثلا خالك عالم ... شىء ناجح بناخده كمصدر للإفتخار زى بالظبط ما بنفتخر بآثارنا .. ومتاحفنا ومصرنا الغالية ... شىء من هذا القبيل ..

بس الحمد لله عمر الحب ده ما إتقلب لتعصب أو جرنى لخناقة مثلا أو غيره .. كله بس بيبقى مجرد كلام ونغيظ بعض وتخلص الحكاية لما يفوت اليوم ... وكان الله بالسر عليم .. ال متعصب ال >>> هو إنتى من الجمهور المعادى ولا ايه  ::p:   وجاية متقمصة دور اهلاوية ومن الصغر وشوية ودموعى هتفر من عينى  :: 





> بس يا فندم الشىء اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده 
> مثلا مش كل ما نبقى قاعدين بنتفرج على التليفزيون نلاقى برامج رياضيه دايما
> دى حاجة تدعو للملل 
> صح؟


كلام مظبوط .. بس الرياضة فى التليفزيون مهدور حقها أصلا .. يادوبك البرنامج مش بيكمل عشر دقايق ويفصل يؤ يؤ يؤ 

إنتى هاتينى مع برنامج إن شا الله بيقعد يومين ونص وبيتكلم عن الاهلى وسيبنى واخرجى واقفلى الباب وراكِ كمان ولو مش تعبانة روحى حضريلى كوباية شاى لو سمحت  ::  

فعلا اى شىء بيكون روتينى وبيزيد عن حده بيدعو للملل .. بس على ما اعتقد ده مش بينطبق على الرياضة بالذات فى القنوات .. سواء الارضية أو الفضائية اللى بتذيع فقرات قليلة عن كرة القدم مثلا ...





> متى يشعر ماجد انه شاعر ممتاز ؟
> و من اين يأتى الإلهام ؟
> ولو حبينا نوظف البراكين الشعرية اللى بداخل ماجد ......فيا ترى من اى نوع هى ؟
> حدثنا عن شخصية ماجد المستتره عن اعين الكثير 
> و التى منها صفات يصعب للاخر اكتشافها 
> تقبل تحــــــــــــــــياتى يا كــــــــــابتن مــــــــــاجد


قبل ما أجاوب على الاسئلة ديه كنت هسالك سؤال ؟؟


مين ده اللى ضحك عليكِ وقالك إنى شاعر  ::  

أنا شاعر بمصيبة جايالى ... يا لطيف يا لطيف .. مصيبة ما كانتش على بالى .. يا مغيث يا مغيث  :: 





> متى يشعر ماجد انه شاعر ممتاز ؟


ممكن نغير كلمة فى السؤال ده وساعتها ممكن تتلائم معايا ...

متى يشعر ماجد أنه كاتب ممتاز ...يأتينى هذا الشعور عندما أكتب بإحساسى بدون اى رتوش او غيره ولا اراجع ما أكتبه ولكن أترك قلمى يجمح كيفما يشاء .. فإحساسى هو من يوجهه وبالتأكيد لن يخطىء الهدف .. ساعتها بس أشعر إنى فعلا كاتب ممتاز ... وما أقلها من لحظات اشعر بذلك الشعور ...





> و من اين يأتى الإلهام ؟


الإلهام ياتى من الواقع الذى بنيت عليه شخصيتى ومن تجارب سابقة ... سواء كانت تجارب جميلة أو سيئة .. فخليطها هو من ساعدنى على تكوين شخصية أعتز بها ... والمؤثرات فى هذه الشخصية التى تجعلنى أكتسب خبرة يوماً بعد يوم ... 





> ولو حبينا نوظف البراكين الشعرية اللى بداخل ماجد ......فيا ترى من اى نوع هى ؟


مش هتصدقى لما أقولك .. إنى مزاجى الكتابة .. بمعنى على حسب حالتى فى هذا الوقت تكون كتاباتى منصبة عليها ... ولكن المعظم من النوع الواقعى .. والرومانسى .. والكثير خيالى .. بشتى الفروع ...






> حدثنا عن شخصية ماجد المستتره عن اعين الكثير 
> و التى منها صفات يصعب للاخر اكتشافها


على فكرة أنا كتاب مفتوح جداً مافيش أى شىء بخبيه عن اللى حواليا ... بس هو عشان الوقت كان قصير فى تواجدى فى وسط أخوانى هنا فمش عرفوا عنى الكثير بس فيه كتير أوى يعرفوا عنى الكثير بمجرد مناقشة فى موضوع فى بضع ساعات .. ولهذا لا يوجد الشىء الخفى الذى يصعب إكتشافه ... 

ولكن هناك نقطة صغيرة وهى تظهر كثيراً وذكرتها هنا فى المقابلة من قبل .. أننى فى شدة حزنى ألجأ إلى الطرائف .. وتخرج منى أجمل طرائف فى أوج همى وحزنى .. اللهم فرج هم المهمومين وابعد الحزن عن الجميع يارب ..

أهلاً بيكِ أخت هبة ...

وأسعدنى جداً تواصلك الكريم ...

ويسعدنى أكثر تواصلك معنا دائما ...

وأهلاً بيكِ وبأسئلتك الجميلة ..

وأتمنى لكِ الموفقية دائما ..

وأتمنى أن اكون قد وفقت فى الإجابة بطريقة سليمة على أسئلتك ..

وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله ماشاء الله 

ربنا يديم عليكم حب الكل لكم 

الحلقة دى كلها حب واخوه وموده 

بين 

قلب طيب  و روح مرحه 

عزة نفس 

 بطيبتها واخلاقها وحنانها وامومتها التى يشعر بها كل من فى المنتدى

 اهلاوى شديد

 بكل مرحه وثقافته وشاعريته  وانطلاقه وخفة دمه  

لقاء ممتع بكل ما فيه 

سعيد بتواجدى وتمتعى بكل  مافى الموضوع من حب وموده ومرح وسعاده 

اسمحولى بسؤال لكل منكم 

ابدا باختى العزيزة  عزة نفس  
عرفنا عزة نفس صاحبة الموضوعات الجاده والخواطر والادعية الدينيه 
عاوزين نعرف عزة نفس فى المطبخ 
تقدرى تقوليلنا طريقة عمل الفسيخ 

اما سؤالى لاخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
 متى يكسب الاتحاد السكندرى الدورى العام 

وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله الاتحاد يبقى فى الدورى العام  وينجو من الهبوط 

 لك عندى عزووووووووومه محصلتش 

 على حسابك انت و اختى عزة نفس

ربنا يجمعنا كلنا دائما على طاعته والحب فى الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
ارتحال 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

يسعدنى  دائما تميزك  وموضوعاتك القيمة 

اشكرك واهنئك على كل موضوعاتك الناجحة 

وخاصة على حلقة من انا الرائعة 

هو صحيح كنت عاوز ابلغ عنك الانتربول 

لانتحالك شخصية غير شخصيتك 

ودى جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون 

لكن خفت عليك وعلى العصابة  

احسن يفرح فيكم اهلاوى شديد ودكتور عصام 

مرة اخرى تهنئتى لك على هذا النجاح 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## somaaaa

quote] 


> نطى نطة يا دبدوبة هيه هيه هيه دا انتى وزنك وزن الطوبة هيه هيه ونطة كمان >>> إلخ إلخ


[/quote] ::p:  بتفترى على البنت علشان انت فى لقاء يعنى ماشى  القوى فى الاقوى منه  :Blink:  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


> نسيتى تقولى إن انا اللى واخدها لك وإنتى مجتمعة مع بعض اصدقائك فى حفلة تقسيم تموين الشهر من الفول والمربى الموزع كتغذية فى المدينة الجامعية اللى إنتوا فيها  <<<< والصورة ديه انا خدتهالك عشان ابين مدى معاناة الجعانين فى جنوب شرق جنينة جامعة الازهر وعلى حدود كافتيريا جاد بجامعة القاهرة



فول   :Animal Rooster:    مربى
مدينه جامعيه
انت بتكتب فى موضوع تانى ولا ايه :BRAWA: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اهلا اهلا
يو ار ويكلم يامان





> مسعدة ديه البت اللى بتنط يا اخونا عشان تبقوا فاهمين بس


ومن هنا برفع شعار
عاااااااااااااااااد .......لينتقم
ال مسعدة ال


نورت يا اهلاوى
وفى مفأجأه كبيرة ليك
هى



هى


هى



هى



هى












 الكابتن ماجد ،، 

الكابتن ماجد ،، نجم الملعب ،،  
نجم رائع ،، نجم حساس ومهذب ،، 

يعرف أن اللعب مهارة ،، فن تدريب متبادل  يصنع أهدافاً وإثارة ،، بالتمرين المتواصل ،، 

والإخلاص ،، مع الأخلاق ،،  يجعله النجم المحبوب ،، يفتح للهدف الآفاق ،، يأتي بالأمل المطلوب ،، 

يعرف  من أحطاء الغير ،، كيف يكون اللعب الأفضل ،، يعرف أيضاً أن الصبر ،، يصنع نجم الكرة  الأول ،، 

يلعب في حرص وتفاني ،، يبقى ويمرر ويسدد ،، نجم متأنٍ متعاون ،،  نجم خلاق متجدد

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="7 90"]
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الاخوة الكرام .. 
> انا عارفة طبعا ان معانا الاسبوع ده ضيفين كلنا نتمنى ان احنا نعرفهم عن قرب 
> وعلشان العملية تكون منظمة اكتر .. 
> فالعضوين هيلتزموا بالاجابة على اسئلة بعض فقط  لحد ما تنتهي ال 10 اسئلة الخاصة بيهم ..
> 
> اعتقد كده الموضوع بقى منظم اكتر ..  
> ...


في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

اختيار شديد مرة أخرى يا أخت ارتحال 

اختيار شديد لعزة نفس و أهلاوي شديد

أعتذر عن تأخري في الترحيب بهما،

و أرى في لقائهما لقاء رائعا يتسم بالعفوية و خفة الظل.

بارك الله فيكم
تحياتي

----------


## عزة نفس

> أختي العزيزة عزة نفس.. و اخي الكريم أهلاوي شديد..
> انا يمكن مش بأرد على كل مواضيع عضوين عالهوا (اسفة يا نشوى)
> بس بجد أول ما شفت عنوان الحلقة المرة دي قلت لازم أتابع و أرد عليكم كمان..
> يعني يمكن ماتكلمناش قبل كده يا عبير بس كنت فعلاً بيبقى نفسي اعرف اكتر عنك ..
> و كنت زي ما كتير قال قبلي بأحس انك بالرغم من هدوئك الا ان كلامك رقيق و موزون و الواحد يحب يقرأه..
> فأنا سعيدة جداً انك ضيفة عشان هأتعرف عليكي اكتر.. 
> و عشان هنعرف عنك أكتر يا أهلاوي.. يعني مش هأقول أكتر من اللي اتقال قبل كده..
> بس أنا مستمتعة جداً و أنا قاعدة بأقرأ ردودكم في الموضوع هنا..
> و متبعة بقية اللقاء إن شاء الله..
> ...


*
 الغااااااااااااااااليه الجميله والحبيبه ريم 
شوفتي الورده سبقتني ليكي عشان تحييكي ياعمري
 بجد يعني انا مش عارفه اردعلى رقتك وجمال كلامك
ده اقول ايه والأجمل بجد وجودك وحضورك الرائع بيننا
عارفه اول ماقريت اسمك هنا والله جيت جري عشان ارد
على حبيبتي ريم عارفها انا بجد بمووووووت فيكي وفي 
خواطرك الأكتر من رااائعه 
وعلى فكره عدة مرات اجي اكتبلك رد 
في رائعتك احن الى نفسي اول مره الرد مش وصل وجاتلي رساله
لم يتم تسجيل الدخول وتاني مره النت فصل عندي ارجأت الرد لبعدين لكن
والله عاوزه اقولك بجد انتي شاعره ممتازه واحساسك عميق اوي وكلامك
رااااااائع بجد ويارب دوما اشوف جمال ابداعك وفي انتظار المزيد ياقلبي
وخدي الورده دي كمان بتصبح عليكي يا قمر مني ليكي 
عبير*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله يانشوى ايه اللقاء الجامد دى وباعضاء ما شاء الله ممتازين

عبير او عزة نفس كان نفسى فعلا اتعرف عليكى اكتر بس مجتش ولا مرة انى اقدر اتعرف عليكى بس فعلا حساكى من ردودك هنا انسانة بسيطة جداا وعفوية وروحك مرحة ما شاء الله وفعلا نفسى اتعرف عليكى اكتر

بالنسبة لاهلاوى شديد فبصراحة اول مرة اتعرف عليه كنت دايما بشوفه فى فك التكشيرة وكنت بحسه اصغر منى وانه من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يتكلم الا تهريج بس اول مرة اعرف من اللقاء ده ان فيه جانب تانى لاهلاوى جانب ما شاء الله واعى ومتزن فى ردوده ومعتدل فى حبه للاشياء من غير تعصب 

فعلا استفدت من اللقاء انى اتعرفت عليكم اكتر وعرفت عنكم جوانب كانت ع الاقل مش باينة ليا 

فما شاء الله عليكم مستمتعة جداا بلقائكم ربنا يكرمكم

وتسلم ايدك يا نشوى على موضوعك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> ربنا يديم عليكم حب الكل لكم 
> 
> الحلقة دى كلها حب واخوه وموده 
> 
> بين 
> 
> قلب طيب  و روح مرحه 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلا بأستاذ إسكندرانى .. إبن اسكندرية معشوقتى الأولى ...

نورت المقابلة ...

وزدتنا شرفاً بحضورك الكريم ..

وكلماتك التى تنبعث منها عبق الأخوة والمحبة ...

كلماتك أخجلتنى بحق ..

ومش عارف أرد عليها بأى كلمات !!

فاشكرك جزيل الشكر على مرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة ...

وربنا يديم الاخوة والحب فى الله بين الجميع يارب ..




> اما سؤالى لاخى العزيز 
> اهلاوى شديد 
>  متى يكسب الاتحاد السكندرى الدورى العام


أهلا بأسألتك يا غالى ... وأتمنى أن أوفق فى الإجابة ...

هيكسب الإتحاد الدورى لما الأهلى ما يكونش بيلعب فيه  :Roll2: 

لا لا بهزر برده والله  :: 

طبعاً أى أندية من الاقاليم زى الاسماعيلى أوالاتحاد أو المصرى أو المحلة .. ينقصها شىء واحد فقط للفوز بهذه البطولة وهى روح البطولة ...
بمعنى أدق .. الإنسان عندما يضع لنفسه هدف بعيد المدى فيمكن أن يصل له أو يقطع منتصفه أو ثلاثة أرباعه .. ولكن من المستحيل أن يتعداه لأن إمكانياته التى وضعها لتحقيق الهدف كافية للوصول للهدف هذا ... وهذا بالطبع ينطبق على أندية الاقاليم عموماً .. فهى أندية لها مشجعين بطريقة هستيرية يحبون أنديتهم ويشجعونها مهما كانت الظروف .. ولن يتخلوا عنها لانها تحمل اسم البلد نفسها أو تمثل المحافظة ... وأهم شىء فى كرة القدم هو الجمهور اللى بيحمس اللاعبين ... وزمان زى ما حضرتك عارف كان فيه أندية بتنافس الأهلى والزمالك وبتحرجهم كتير .. أول شىء وأهم شىء هو كان عشان كان اللاعيبة زمان عندهم هدف تحقيق البطولة وليس تحقيق مراكز ... وبعدها تأتى مقومات اللعبة الأخرى كتوافر اللاعيبة المهرة .. والجهاز الفنى الجيد .. والإدارة الواعية ...

والإدارة هى من يفتقدها أى ناد فى مصر أو اى عمل فى مصر عموماً وهى التى تضع هذه الإستراتيجيات وهى التى تؤهل اللاعبون لوضع هدف البطولة أمامهم .. وهذا هو الذى يميز الاهلى مثلا عن بقية أندية الدورى .. وهذه هى نقطة ضعف الأندية الكبيرة مثل الإتحاد السكندرى ..

فكيف سيكسب الإتحاد بطولة الدورى ومثلا الإدارة تعطى مكافأة للاعبون فى حالة التعادل أو غيره !!!

وتكون الفرحة عند الهزيمة بفارق صغير من نادى كبير !! 

كل ديه إستراتيجيات بتعمل بيها الأندية .. لو الإستراتيجية إتحولت فى الإتجاه الصحيح هتلاقى حضرتك معظم أندية الدورى بقت بتنافس ... بس للأسف فى أى مجال فى مصر مش بس الكورة لا يوجد (إدارة ) وهذا هو سبب عشوائية قرارات كثيرة ...

فإن شاء الله ينصلح حال هذه الأندية عند وجود إدارة قوية .. تحافظ على لاعبيها بتوفير جميع إحتياجاتهم المادية والمعنوية ... وتستعين بجهاز فنى قادر على تغيير نمط الإستراتيجية الفنية المرسومة للنادى وليس تقليد لمن قبله !!

هنا ستعود مرة أخرى أندية الاقاليم عموماً ونادى الإتحاد خصوصاً إلى أجواء المنافسة إن شاء الله ...

وعلى فكرة الإتحاد والأهلى قلبين فى جسم واحد  :y:  وكمان معانا المنصورة  :y: 








> وعلى فكرة ان شاء الله الاتحاد يبقى فى الدورى العام  وينجو من الهبوط


إن شاء الله يظل الإتحاد فى الدورى ... وينافس فى المواسم القادمة ...  ::xx::  وبالتوفيق ليهم إن شاء الله وينجو من شبح الهبوط يارب ..





> لك عندى عزووووووووومه محصلتش


طب الحمد لله .. أول مصلحة نطلع بيها من المقابلة هنا  :1:   :Icecream: 





> على حسابك انت و اختى عزة نفس


يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 

ايه الأعضاء البخيلة دول يا إرتحال  ::p:   مش كنتى حطتينا فى مقابلة فى بنك مصر ولا البنك الأهلى كنا استفدنا بجنيه ونص ولا حاجة  :Poster Stupid:  

لا بجد يا أستاذ إسكندرانى إنت بس أؤمر ... وكل العزايم تحت أمرك يا غالى ...

مش كفاية إنك طلعت  "من أنا!"  وطلعت إنت اللى انا افتكرته إنه انا وكنت بكتب وانا نايم ولا حاجة ههههههههههههه شككتنى فى نفسى ياعمى هههههههههههههههههههه بس الوزن والقافية أى حاجة فى أى حاجة كانوا عاملين شغل  :Icecream: 





> ربنا يجمعنا كلنا دائما على طاعته والحب فى الله


أمين يارب العالمين ...

بجد نورتنا يا أستاذ اسكندرانى .. وسعيد جدا بمرورك والتحدث معاك ..

وأهلا بيك مرة أخرى معانا فى المقابلة ..

أتمنى أن اراك هنا ثانيا ...

والف شكر على تعليقك الجميل يا غالى ...

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> لكن خفت عليك وعلى العصابة 
> 
> احسن يفرح فيكم اهلاوى شديد ودكتور عصام



كده يا إسكندرانى ..


تبيعنا عشان حتة عصابة  ::p: 


ماكنش العشم 




خلاص عم عشم مات والحياة خد وهات 




 :: 



بس فعلا كانت حلقة إرتحال مالهاش حل  ::   انا شوفتها ما صدقتش على فكرة قولت ده أكيد واحد جاى من فيلم جعلونى مجرما فى لقطة لما يقولولها معلش يابنتى خلاص هنرجعلك حق التذكرة وهى تعيييييييييط طب هنرجعلك حق التاكسى وهى تعييييييييييط طب هننجحك فى الجامعة وهى تعييييييييييط طب هنبللك برج حمام وهى تعييييييييييييط وفى الاخر تطلع الجزمة شبشب زنوبة وهى بتحب الأديداس  ::  >>>> ديه لقطة الفيلم اللى إتقمصتها إرتحال  :: 


ما تخفش يا أستاذ إسكندرانى ... لو العصابة قلبها ميت .. إحنا مافيش قلوب خالص  ::p: 

يعنى سيبك من الرأفة .. إحنا فى زمن عدم الرأفة .. ال هنرأف بالعصابات ال  ::  >>>> يانهار مش فايت لما بنت شهريار تقرى الكلام ده  :: 



خبونى خبونى  :: 


اهرب انا بقى يا اسكندرانى قبل ما حد ييجى يشوف  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> quote]


 ::p:  بتفترى على البنت علشان انت فى لقاء يعنى ماشى  القوى فى الاقوى منه  :Blink:  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فول   :Animal Rooster:    مربى
مدينه جامعيه
انت بتكتب فى موضوع تانى ولا ايه :BRAWA: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اهلا اهلا
يو ار ويكلم يامان




ومن هنا برفع شعار
عاااااااااااااااااد .......لينتقم
ال مسعدة ال


نورت يا اهلاوى
وفى مفأجأه كبيرة ليك
هى



هى


هى



هى



هى












 الكابتن ماجد ،، 

الكابتن ماجد ،، نجم الملعب ،،  
نجم رائع ،، نجم حساس ومهذب ،، 

يعرف أن اللعب مهارة ،، فن تدريب متبادل  يصنع أهدافاً وإثارة ،، بالتمرين المتواصل ،، 

والإخلاص ،، مع الأخلاق ،،  يجعله النجم المحبوب ،، يفتح للهدف الآفاق ،، يأتي بالأمل المطلوب ،، 

يعرف  من أحطاء الغير ،، كيف يكون اللعب الأفضل ،، يعرف أيضاً أن الصبر ،، يصنع نجم الكرة  الأول ،، 

يلعب في حرص وتفاني ،، يبقى ويمرر ويسدد ،، نجم متأنٍ متعاون ،،  نجم خلاق متجدد [/QUOTE]


يا نهار مش فايت  :: 

ايه الفضايح ديه بس يا سوما  ::uff:: 


جايبانى أنا واصدقائى !!



وناسية اهم شىء !!








الفقرة الإعلانية والشوطة اللى بتخلص فى خمس حلقات والملعب اللى عامل زى البطيخة ده هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::p:   ::p: 








> بتفترى على البنت  علشان  انت فى لقاء يعنى  ماشى   القوى فى الاقوى منه


أفترى ايه بس  ::uff:: 


دا أنا غولبااااااااااااان  ::'(: 






> فول     مربى
> مدينه جامعيه
> انت بتكتب فى موضوع تانى ولا ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



أه كنت بكتب فى موضوع مجاعة القلعة والدرب الأحمر والناصرية  :: 






> اهلا اهلا
> يو ار ويكلم يامان


يو تو  :Beer: 







> نورت يا اهلاوى
> وفى مفأجأه كبيرة ليك
> هى
> 
> 
> 
> هى
> 
> 
> ...



خلاص عرفت عرفت  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(: 








يا شماتة مازينجر وسلاحف النينجا فيا  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(: 








> الكابتن ماجد ،، نجم الملعب ،،  
> نجم رائع ،، نجم حساس ومهذب ،، 
> 
> يعرف أن اللعب مهارة ،، فن تدريب متبادل  يصنع أهدافاً وإثارة ،، بالتمرين المتواصل ،، 
> 
> والإخلاص ،، مع الأخلاق ،،  يجعله النجم المحبوب ،، يفتح للهدف الآفاق ،، يأتي بالأمل المطلوب ،، 
> 
> يعرف  من أحطاء الغير ،، كيف يكون اللعب الأفضل ،، يعرف أيضاً أن الصبر ،، يصنع نجم الكرة  الأول ،، 
> 
> يلعب في حرص وتفاني ،، يبقى ويمرر ويسدد ،، نجم متأنٍ متعاون ،،  نجم خلاق متجدد


تصدقى فكرتينى باحلى أيام حياتى والله ... كنت لسة مش دخلت المدرسة وأستنى الحلقة بالأيام .. وكانت ايام جميلة جدا .. يارب عيدها تانى ...

ايام الطفولة ديه وقبل تحمل المسئوليات ما تتعوضش والله ... ربنا يديمها نعمة على أطفالنا يارب ..

وأهلا بيكِ يا سوما معانا بمشاركتك الخفيفة والجميلة ديه ...

وأهلا بيكِ دوماً معانا يا غالية ..

تقبلى أرق واشيك تحيتى ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> الاخوة الكرام .. 
> انا عارفة طبعا ان معانا الاسبوع ده ضيفين كلنا نتمنى ان احنا نعرفهم عن قرب 
> وعلشان العملية تكون منظمة اكتر .. 
> فالعضوين هيلتزموا بالاجابة على اسئلة بعض فقط لحد ما تنتهي ال 10 اسئلة الخاصة بيهم ..
> 
> اعتقد كده الموضوع بقى منظم اكتر .. 
> 
> تحيـــاتي للجميع ,,



أهلا بالأخت بوكى بوكى ...

شكراً على التنبيه الجميل ده ..  :y: 

وبالفعل الموضوع محتاج تنظيم شوية .. والحمد لله أنا علقت على جميع ضيوفنا الأعزاء ... وهما اللى نوروا المقابلة والله .. عشان كده أرجو من الأخت عبير الإجابة على السؤال الذى قمت بكتابته .. وأن تكتب سؤالها التى تريد أن أجاوبها عليه ... وأرجو للجميع الإفادة والإستمتاع معنا إن شاء الله 

وأهلا بجميع الضيوف فى أى وقت ... :y: 

وأهلاً بكِ مشرفتنا العزيزة ...

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اختيار شديد مرة أخرى يا أخت ارتحال 
> 
> اختيار شديد لعزة نفس و أهلاوي شديد
> 
> أعتذر عن تأخري في الترحيب بهما،
> 
> و أرى في لقائهما لقاء رائعا يتسم بالعفوية و خفة الظل.
> 
> بارك الله فيكم
> تحياتي


يا هلا يا هلا بشاعرنا الكبير أوى أوى ..

نورت المقابلة والله يا أستاذ أوسيمى ..

سعدت جداً بقراءة أسمك فى المقابلة ...

أهلا بيك يا غالى ونورتنا ..

وأتمنى أن نكون عند حسن الظن دائما ...

وأهلا بعودتك مرة أخرى ..

لكى تضع نوراً أخر فى المقابلة ..

أشكرك جزيلا أيها العزيز على التواجد 

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ما شاء الله يانشوى ايه اللقاء الجامد دى وباعضاء ما شاء الله ممتازين
> 
> عبير او عزة نفس كان نفسى فعلا اتعرف عليكى اكتر بس مجتش ولا مرة انى اقدر اتعرف عليكى بس فعلا حساكى من ردودك هنا انسانة بسيطة جداا وعفوية وروحك مرحة ما شاء الله وفعلا نفسى اتعرف عليكى اكتر
> 
> بالنسبة لاهلاوى شديد فبصراحة اول مرة اتعرف عليه كنت دايما بشوفه فى فك التكشيرة وكنت بحسه اصغر منى وانه من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يتكلم الا تهريج بس اول مرة اعرف من اللقاء ده ان فيه جانب تانى لاهلاوى جانب ما شاء الله واعى ومتزن فى ردوده ومعتدل فى حبه للاشياء من غير تعصب 
> 
> فعلا استفدت من اللقاء انى اتعرفت عليكم اكتر وعرفت عنكم جوانب كانت ع الاقل مش باينة ليا 
> 
> فما شاء الله عليكم مستمتعة جداا بلقائكم ربنا يكرمكم
> ...


أهلا بالأخت الدكتورة نسبية فى المقابلة ...

نورتينا وأسعدتينا بكلماتك الجميلة ...

بالفعل أنتوا نعمة الأسرة ..

ربنا يديم الأخوة إن شاء الله ...





> بالنسبة لاهلاوى شديد فبصراحة اول مرة اتعرف عليه كنت دايما بشوفه فى فك التكشيرة وكنت بحسه اصغر منى وانه من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يتكلم الا تهريج بس اول مرة اعرف من اللقاء ده ان فيه جانب تانى لاهلاوى جانب ما شاء الله واعى ومتزن فى ردوده ومعتدل فى حبه للاشياء من غير تعصب


وهو ده من أهداف المقابلات .. تعرف الجميع على جوانب لا يعلمها فى البعض الأخر .. وهذا هو ما يقرب الجميع بعضهم لبعض ...

وكان ليا تعليق على النقطة ديه ...

لكل إنسان ثلاث أشياء مكونين له داخلياً ... ( طفل - شاب - عجوز ) فهذه المكونات موجودة داخل كل فرد ف كل الاعمار ولكن بنسب متفاوتة .. ويلجأ إليها عند الحاجة إلى أحد منها ... فعندما نحتاج إلى اللعب والشقاوة بدون أى مشاكل او مسئوليات فإننا نعود بطفولتنا مرة أخرى لكى نستمتع بلحظات نخطفها من الزمن فى هذا العمر الرائع الخالى من أى ضغوط أو شرور الحياة .... وكله براءة وحب ... كما هو الحال فى الأعمار الاخرى فنحتاج فى بعض الاوقات إلى بعض الحكمة فنلجأ إلى السن الذى يكبرنا .. وعندما نحتاج التهور فإننا نعيش سن شبابنا الحقيقى ... بالفعل لولا وجود هذه الأنماط داخل كل إنسان لكنا أكثر تعاسة .. فنحمد الله على هذه النعمة ... 

عشان كده ممكن تلاقينى فى بعض الأوقات أحتاج إلى فترة البراءة والشقاوة فأذهب ليها .. لكى أهرب من ضغوط الحياة التى تخنقنا فى كل وقت .. ويمكن ده أحد اسباب دخولى لعالم الشبكة العنكبوتية ...

أختِ العزيزة الدكتورة نسبية ..

أهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت ..

وسعيد جدا بمرورك وتعليقك ومشاركتك الجميلة ...

وساكون سعيد أكثر عند عودتك مرة أخرى ...

وأهلاً بكِ وبالجميع فى كل وقت ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

> أهلاوى شديد
> أهلا يا عبير وبإجابتك النموذجية 
> 
> كده ممكن تاخدى 7 من 10 بس  >>>> مزاجى بقى 
> 
> أولاً أحييكِ على الأجابات الجميلة ديه ...


اهلا بيك ياماجد مرة اخرى وميرسي على تقيمك لإجابنتي انها نموذجيه
بس بقى الظلم حرام ليه 7 من 10 والله حرام ده استنصاد بأه ::uff:: 



> وبالفعل الحياة كالقطار نركبه فى محطة ونمر على محطات عدة إلى أن يجىء موعد النزول منه .. هذا هو تشبيه الحياة من وجهة نظرى .. ماهى إلا رحلة قصيرة .. والفائز هو من يعبر هذه الرحلة بأقل خسائر .. وبأكبر ارباح ... وربحها النهائى هو الجنة .. اللهم جمعنا فيها جميعاً ..


*امين يارب العالمين يسمع منك ربنا يارب لينا ولجميع امواتنا واحيائنا يارب*


> ولى عدة ملاحظات على إجاباتك ... فأتمنى أن تكون خفيفة ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أولاً ربنا يخلى ليكِ أبنك وبنتك ويتربوا تربية صالحة إن شاء الله ...


*اهلا بمداخلاتك ماجد وميرسي على الدعوه دي اغلى دعوه بجد ربنا يخليك ويطول في عمرك يارب*



> بالفعل أقصى طموحات الفتاة المتزنة - كما أرى من وجهة نظرى - ينصب على بيتها الذى هو أساس وجودها فى الحياة ... وهى رعاية ابنائها وزوجها وأبائها ... فالمرأة عموماً رمز الحنان فى أى مكان تتواجد فيه ... ومن وجهة نظرى أيضاً أرى أن نجاح أى أم فى تربية ابنائها تربية صالحة وإعطاء عقليات سليمة نفسياً وجسدياً للمجتمع هو أكثر نجاح يمكن أن يصل له بشر على وجه الارض .. وتتفوق المرأة على الرجل فى هذه النقطة .. لأن النجاح المادى يعتمد على تكوين المادة من أى مجال عمل .. ولكن النجاح فى تكوين شخصية عاقلة متزنة نفسياً بارة بأبائها نافعة للمجتمع هى من أشد أنواع النجاح حلاوة ... لأن التعامل مع البشر من أصعب أنواع التعامل ... ويصعب تكوين أناس صالحين .. ولكن يسهل تكوين ثروة كبيرة طائلة ... ولذلك فطموحك هذا أحييكِ عليه .. لأنه بالفعل الدور الاساسى لأى إمرأة ينصب فى تقديمها افراد صالحين للمجتمع ... وهنا تكمن المشكلة الحالية التى نواجهها جميعاً .. ألا وهى .. أن المراة ترى أن نجاحها يكون عندما تتساوى بالرجل فى النجاح المادى !! وهنا إنقلب الميزان .. وهنا تدهورت الحياة ... فلا يوجد نشأ صالح .. ولا يوجد تربية بالبيت ... وهذا ما نعانيه الآن كأمة إسلامية عموماً فى جميع أنحاء العالم العربى ... فإنتشر السرقة والزنا والكذب وغيره من العادات السيئة ... وإن إتخذ الرجل مكانه وموضوعه ولم يظلم المرأة التى واصاه عليها ديننا الحنيف .. وإتخذت المراة مكانها بالبيت وأعطته ما فى وسعها وأطاعت زوجها ... لما وصلنا إلى الحال الذى نحن عليه الآن ... عندما تتبدل الأدوار .. والتوازن البيئى ينقلب .. فهنا تكمن المشكلة ...





> عذرا أخت عبير على الكلمات الكثيرة والمناقشة هذه ولكنى عندما أوضع فى موقف مثل هذا فإننى أحب أن أذكر هذه النقطة ... وبالفعل بارك الله فيكِ وسدد خطاكِ وانجحك فى تربية أبنائك التربية الصالحة إن شاء الله ... وهذا هو أكبر نجاح يمكن أن يصل له بشر .. فلا تتنازلى عنه .. والله يعينك إن شاء الله ..


*بالعكس انت اثرت نقطه بتثير جدل كبير جوايا فعلا وانا سعيده انك فتحت النقاش في الموضوع ده
لان فيه شيء في الموضوع ده بصراحه بيثير امتعاضي واشمئزازي  مش منك طبعا
لكن من بعض النساء  وهنتطرق للنقطه دي في الإجابه على سؤالك*



> عصرت أيه هو أنا لسة عملت حاجة 
> ده لسة مرحلة العصر .. وبعدها مرحلة التنشيف .. وبعدين التعبئة والتغليف 
> 
> اصبرى على رزقك بس 
> 
> طب كويييييييييييييييييييييس جددددددددددددددددددا  إنتى كده حطيتى نفسك فى ماكينة عصير القصب وهتتعصرى يعنى هتتعصرى 
> 
> يلا اسألى بقى اللى عندك عشان أنا لسة محضرلك كوكتيل عصائر هتدمينيهم إن شاء الله على أخر المقابلة ديه


ههههههههههههههههههههه  كده ماشي يا ماجد وانا بقى مرقدالك على 10 اسئله بس هيطلعو من نفوخك  :Evil 2: عدل ههههههههههههههه وهبتدي بيهم من الان فصاعد وهتشوف ياحلو مين فينا الي هيعمل للتاني كوكتيل ههههههههههههههه بس لما اجاوب على سؤالك الأول صبرررررررررررك عليا استاني ياحلو جايالك اهو بالكوكتيل المركز :Ak472: [ [/QUOTE]




> بجد والله أنا اللى سعيد بالمقابلة ديه ... وإنى عرفت أشياء عن أختِ الكبيرة أعتز بيها


*ايه اختك الكبيره دي انا اصغر منك ههههههههههههههه*
... وبالفعل النقطة اللى ذكرتيها ديه عجبتنى جدا ... [/QUOTE]


> وعشان كده هحط السؤال ده ليكِ سريعاً كده عقبال ما نرجع للكوكتيل


*والله بجد الأسعد انا حقيقي للقاء اللذيذ  جدااااااااا ده*


> ليه المرأة العربية .. بتشوف نجاحها فى مساواتها بالرجل .. ومش بتعترف بفشلها عند فشل تربية أبنائها اللى هما مسئوليتها الأولى ؟  ( المراة مدرسة إن أعددتها أعددت شعباً طيب الاعراق )نقطتين للمناقشة ..
> 
> 
> ومعاكِ المايك ..


*شوف يا ماجد بجد مش كل امراه عربيه بتطالب بالمساواه من النوع السلبي ده
انا احترم المراه الي تطالب بالمساواه في الحقوق والواجبات فقط لكن انها لاتكون ند للرجل والراس بالراس فده فيه اعتراض كبير على امر وحكم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ربنا قال في ايه قرانيه صريحه 
(الرجال قوامون على النساء)
هنا القوامه المقصوده ان الرجل هو القائد هو رب المنزل هو الي يجتهد ويكد ويجي اخر اليوم لولاده بطلباتهم عشان يجد المقابل من الزوجه الي دورها بتاديه على اكمل وجه يجي يلاقي بيت انيق زوجه جميله انيقه اولاد مهذبين بيحترموه ويرحبوا بيه وهنا بتكون الراحه للطرفين لانهم ادوا
واجباتهم تجاه الله وتجاه بعض 
و
هنا كان توزيع الاسلام للادوار مظبوط  انما هناك برضه يسر من الدين لبعض الحالات الكتيره فعلا  والي انتشرت وتفشت هذه الايام والي الاسلام يتيح هنا للمراه الخروج الي ميدان العمل لكن في كل تهذب واحترام لنفسها ولزوجها احيانا ضيق ذات اليد بيكون سبب وهنا تثاب المراه على مساعدة الزوج وايضا حالة الطلاق او وفاة الزوج او اي ظرف من خلاله يتيح ديننا الحنيف للمراه للخروج الى ميدان العمل في حدود التهذب والاحترام لكن بتغيظني اوي بقى المراه الي تقول هم مش احسن مننا واحنا بقينا مش عارفه ايه
اقولها حبيبتي احنا مش في حرب  وان نجاحك الحقيقي يوم ما الناس تقولك يازين ماربيتي
وعلمتي وقبل ده كله رضا ورضوان من الله سبحانه وتعالى*


> وليه خدنا سلبيات الحرية الغربية وسيبنا إيجابيتها ؟ ...


*وطبعا اخدنا سلبية الغرب لأن وبصراحه هناك فيه شيء غلط جعل مساويء وسلبيات الغرب
تتفشى بصوره عجيبه ومش بس المراه دي المراه والرجل على حد سواء وكذلك الشباب شوفت انت الإيمو والتخلف الي بنشوف الشباب عاملينه في الشوارع شيء مفزع ومثير للإشمئزاز ولو احصينا المساويء المتفشيه هتلاقيها لاحصر لها*

----------


## nariman

*ياخبر على التوهان اللى الواحد فيه*


*ازاى اجى متاخره كده عن اللقاء العالى ده*

*الغاليه عزه نفس..اخى الأهلاوى... ازيكوا ياجماعه منورين*

----------


## عزة نفس

> ولسة المعصرة هتتم فى المرات الجاية إن شاء الله .. إلحقى إهجمى عليا بسرعة بسؤالين عشان طول منا مش لاقى أسئلة كده هتلاقى ضرب نار نازل عليكِ  >>>> وقد حذر من فزر


*كده طب تعالالي هنا بأه ياحلو
تعالى هنا ايوووووووووووووووه اوقف هنا متتحركش خد السؤال ده في العضل
حكمه تؤمن بها؟؟
 بس متفرحش كده اوي التقل ورا
مثل اوحكمة مش مقتنع بيهم ؟؟
لو اديتك طلقة نار واحده فقط على مين هتصوبها بالظبط؟؟
ولو اديتك وردة تقدمها لحد واحد فقط هتهديها لمين تحديدا ؟؟؟
اتفضل جاوب  ومن غير عياط مش عاوزين دوشه هنا
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا مرة أخرى 

أهلا بيكِ أختى العزيزة .. وبإجابتك الجميلة ... بجد إنتى شخصية رائعة ربنا يكرمك ويديكِ على أد نيتك 




> شوف يا ماجد بجد مش كل امراه عربيه بتطالب بالمساواه من النوع السلبي ده
> انا احترم المراه الي تطالب بالمساواه في الحقوق والواجبات فقط لكن انها لاتكون ند للرجل والراس بالراس فده فيه اعتراض كبير على امر وحكم ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ربنا قال في ايه قرانيه صريحه 
> (الرجال قوامون على النساء)
> هنا القوامه المقصوده ان الرجل هو القائد هو رب المنزل هو الي يجتهد ويكد ويجي اخر اليوم لولاده بطلباتهم عشان يجد المقابل من الزوجه الي دورها بتاديه على اكمل وجه يجي يلاقي بيت انيق زوجه جميله انيقه اولاد مهذبين بيحترموه ويرحبوا بيه وهنا بتكون الراحه للطرفين لانهم ادواواجباتهم تجاه الله وتجاه بعض 
> و
> هنا كان توزيع الاسلام للادوار مظبوط انما هناك برضه يسر من الدين لبعض الحالات الكتيره فعلا والي انتشرت وتفشت هذه الايام والي الاسلام يتيح هنا للمراه الخروج الي ميدان العمل لكن في كل تهذب واحترام لنفسها ولزوجها احيانا ضيق ذات اليد بيكون سبب وهنا تثاب المراه على مساعدة الزوج وايضا حالة الطلاق او وفاة الزوج او اي ظرف من خلاله يتيح ديننا الحنيف للمراه للخروج الى ميدان العمل في حدود التهذب والاحترام لكن بتغيظني اوي بقى المراه الي تقول هم مش احسن مننا واحنا بقينا مش عارفه ايه
> اقولها حبيبتي احنا مش في حرب وان نجاحك الحقيقي يوم ما الناس تقولك يازين ماربيتي
> وعلمتي وقبل ده كله رضا ورضوان من الله سبحانه وتعالى


بجد كلمات كالدرر ... وأتمنى إن كل بنت وكل شاب على السواء يتطلعوا عليها .. ومن يريد أن يشارك فى نقاشها فاهلاً به ... وأرجو أن يستفاد من هذه الكلمات البنات التى عرفت الحرية على أنها نوع من التحرر الزائد على اللزوم الذى يؤدى بها فى النهاية إلى الهاوية للأسف !!

فشكراً أختِ الكريمة على ذكر هذه النقطة الرائعة .. وبارك الله فيكِ 





> وطبعا اخدنا سلبية الغرب لأن وبصراحه هناك فيه شيء غلط جعل مساويء وسلبيات الغرب
> تتفشى بصوره عجيبه ومش بس المراه دي المراه والرجل على حد سواء وكذلك الشباب شوفت انت الإيمو والتخلف الي بنشوف الشباب عاملينه في الشوارع شيء مفزع ومثير للإشمئزاز ولو احصينا المساويء المتفشيه هتلاقيها لاحصر لها


كلام مظبوط وعين العقل ... وانا كنت بتكلم على البنت فى هذه النقطة لأن الكلام كان عن المرأة .. وبالفعل الشباب والبنات على حد سواء فى هذه النقطة للأسف ... ينقصنا الدين والمثل الأعلى .. وفى النهاية كلمة موجهة لكل رجل .. رفقاً بالقوارير ... وكلمة موجهة للمرأة طاعة الزوج من طاعة الله ...

وألف شكر ليكِ على إجابتك الجميلة أخت عبير ... وربنا يسعدك إنتِ وزوجك وأولادك وتبقوا أسرة سعيدة يارب ...

وشكراً على الحضور المميز ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
آجي أشارك بقي من جديد  :: 
أهلاً بكم و معلش الترحيب متأخر 
 :f2:  عزة نفس  :f2:  أهلاوي شديد  :f2: 
و يلا مش هعطلكم علشان تلحقوا تردوا علي بعض 
متابعة معكم بقية الأسئلة
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *ياخبر على التوهان اللى الواحد فيه*
> 
> 
> *ازاى اجى متاخره كده عن اللقاء العالى ده*
> 
> *الغاليه عزه نفس..اخى الأهلاوى... ازيكوا ياجماعه منورين*


هو إنتى تايهة ولا ايه يا بنتى  ::  

أهلا بيكِ يا ناريمان ...

نورتينا والله ...

وأسعدتينا بتواجدك الجميل ده ...

بس انا حاسس إنك كمان شوية وكنتى هتأجرى ميكرفون وعلى عربية نص نقل وبأعلى صوتك وتقولى 




أنا تايهة يا ولاد الحلال حد يرجعنى بيتى .... أنا تايهة يا ولاد الحلال حد يرجعنى بيتى  ::   ::p: 


وعلى فكرة والله عجبتنى أوى كلمة أزيكوا يا جماعة منورين والله حسيت إننا قاعدين فى الصالون وإنتى لسة جاية من المدرسة وبترمى السلام وداخلة على اوضتك  ::   مش عارف اتخيلت الموقف كده  :1: 


على العموم 

نورت الوطن .. وحمد الله على السلامة .. ونتمنى لكِ متابعة شيقة إن شاء الله ... وأرجو أن تستمتعى معنا ...

وأهلا بيكِ فى كل وقت يا ناريمان 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *كده طب تعالالي هنا بأه ياحلو
> تعالى هنا ايوووووووووووووووه اوقف هنا متتحركش خد السؤال ده في العضل
> حكمه تؤمن بها؟؟
>  بس متفرحش كده اوي التقل ورا
> مثل اوحكمة مش مقتنع بيهم ؟؟
> لو اديتك طلقة نار واحده فقط على مين هتصوبها بالظبط؟؟
> ولو اديتك وردة تقدمها لحد واحد فقط هتهديها لمين تحديدا ؟؟؟
> اتفضل جاوب  ومن غير عياط مش عاوزين دوشه هنا
> *


يا هلا يا هلا بشاعرتنا الكبيرة وعودتها الجميلة 




> كده طب تعالالي هنا بأه ياحلو


أنا جاى اهو .. وهو أنا بخاف ولا بخاف يعنى  ::p:  

دا انا مستنى سؤال بقالى قرن يا شيخة  :: 

كل اللى بيدخل بيسألك إنتى  ::  

يلا استعنا على الشقى بالله 





> تعالى هنا ايوووووووووووووووه اوقف هنا متتحركش خد السؤال ده في العضل


هاتى هاتى  ::no2::   ::no2:: 





> حكمه تؤمن بها؟؟


هو ده السؤال اللى فى العضل  ::uff:: 

بس تصدقى إنه سؤال جميل ودايما أتسأله وفيه تفاصيل كتير كمان .. بس أنا هتكلم بالمختصر المفيد 

الحكمة اللى أؤمن بيها وماشى عليها طول حياتى هى (( كما تدين تدان ))

بالفعل الحكمة ديه لو مشى عليها الجميع هيلاقى نفسه بيحط نفسه مكان اللى قدامه وهيلاقى تصرفه سليم لانه لو وحش هيرجع له تانى ... فميزة هذه الحكمة إن الفرد بيحط نفسه مكان الاخر اللى هيستقبل الفعل ويشوف إن كان الفعل سليم يطبقه ولو غلط يلغيه .. الناس كلها هتستريح لو طبقت الحكمة ديه على حياتها ... فزى ما بتخاف على نفسك وعلى بنتك مثلا يبقى لازم تخاف على الناس وعلى بناتهم ايضا .. لان اى فعل خاطىء الشخص هيعمله .. هيرجعله تانى ولو بعد حين .. 





> بس متفرحش كده اوي التقل ورا


مش عارف ليه ما بقتش أصدق كلامك  :: 





> مثل اوحكمة مش مقتنع بيهم ؟؟


عصفور فى اليد خير من عشرة على الشجرة ...

ده أنا مش حكاية إنى مش مقتنع بيه !! بس أنا من النوع اللى بيجد فى المجازفة شىء ممتع جداً وبحبها فى حياتى عموماً بس لازم تكون مجازفة مدروسة ونجاحها أو فشلها على الله بقى .. يعنى مش مجازفة على لا أساس لأنها كده هتدخل فى إطار تانى من الحرمانية .. فمثلاً أخر قرار يتعلق بهذه النقطة هو تنازلى عن عملى كمراجع حسابات فى الحكومة فى شركة نسيج ودخولى فى دورة تدريبية تتبع وزارة الإتصالات فى البرمجة .. بالرغم إنى كنت مرتاح جداً فى شغلى الحكومى وكان 7 ساعات بس ومنهم  3 ساعات بالكتير شغل .. ومع ذلك روحت للبرمجة اللى ما يكفهاش 16 ساعة يومياً مذاكرة ... فده نوع من المجازفة على منصب تانى وتغيير كارير بس فيه تعب وجهد وربنا هو اللى بيوفق .. المهم الواحد يعمل اللى عليه ...

ده بالنسبة للمثل ده ..






> لو اديتك طلقة نار واحده فقط على مين هتصوبها بالظبط؟؟


على الروتين ... واللامبالاة ... اللى موجودين فى مصر بكثرة  ::uff::   :Thumbdown:   ::uff:: 





> ولو اديتك وردة تقدمها لحد واحد فقط هتهديها لمين تحديدا ؟؟؟


لوالدتى .. ولأى أم فى الدنيا ديه كلها .. والله الأم لن تعوض بأى شخص على وجه الارض .. فحاولوا كل شخص يخلى باله من والدته .. وربنا يخليهم لينا جميعاً يارب ويباركلنا فيهم ...






> اتفضل جاوب  ومن غير عياط مش عاوزين دوشه هنا


عياط ايه .. دا انتى اسئلتك أحلها من وأنا فى كى جى وان اصلا مش محتاجة اتعلم كل ده واتخرج واتعلم نت واجى هنا وكل ده عشان جاوب فى الاخر على الاسئلة ديه  ::no2:: 

لا بجد أسئلة بالرغم إنها تبان إنها سهلة بس والله فيها أفكار كتيرة وعظات قيمة جدا ... شاكر لكِ ذكائك فى إنتقائك مفردات هذه الأسئلة بجد يا أخت عبير ... 

وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت ..

يلا هاتى اللى بعده بسرعة  ::no2:: 

ورقة الإجابة لسة فاضية  :y: 

وشاكر لكِ حضورك الجميل ده يا أختِ الغالية ...

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> آجي أشارك بقي من جديد 
> أهلاً بكم و معلش الترحيب متأخر 
>  عزة نفس  أهلاوي شديد 
> و يلا مش هعطلكم علشان تلحقوا تردوا علي بعض 
> متابعة معكم بقية الأسئلة
> في رعاية الله ،،،


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلا بمشرفتنا بوكى بوكى ...

نورتينا والله .. وأهلاً بيكِ من جديد ...

بس تصدقى كنت فاكر إنك إنتى اللى كاتبة التعليق طلعتى فى الأخر مقتبساه من إرتحال  ::   كنت لسة هقول ايه البخل ده حتى السطر كاتبة فى تلت كلمات بس  ::  

يلا ما علينا ...  ::p: 


نورتينا بجد .. وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت .. ونتمنى إن المقابلة تكون عند حسن ظن الجميع يارب ...

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوكِ أهلاوى

 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ومن جديد لقاء ممتع وشيق بحق شكراً لك يانشوى على اختياراتك الرائعه
عزة نفس اول مره اتعرف عليكى من خلال موضوع مطول وردود جميله جدا وواضح من اسلوبك انه السهل الممتنع بيوصل بسرعه وبفكر عالى كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب 
نجى بقى لابنى اهلاوى فاكر انت اللى اخترت تكون اخو البنات ياوليك بقى من مامتك اللى هوة انا  ::cop:: 
ماشاء الله عليك بجد ردك جميل قوى واسئلتك حلوة وبالرغم من انك اشتهرت بخفه الدم والمرح والضحك وهو ليس وصمه ولاشائنه ولكن صفه اتصفت بها الا انك ايضاً تملك مفاتح الجديه والفكر والعقل الواعى بارك الله فيك 
والى لقاء فى متابعه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يلا نعود لجولة الأسئلة مرة تانية بقى  :Play Ball: 


بصى يا ستى ..


صلى على النبى الأول >>>> عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ...


دلوقتى إنتى كزوجة وأم .. عندك خبرة فى الموضوع ده وعن تجربة بالتأكيد ... عايزين خطوات لكل بنت هتتجوز وهتنجب أطفال .. أولاً فى كيفية التعامل مع زوجها ... وثانياً فى طريقة تربية أطفالها ... وثالثا فى تقسيم المسئولية فى تربية الأطفال بينها وبين زوجها ؟ 



الدمار الشامل هيبتدى اصبرى على رزقك بس  :hey: 



بما إنك فى الغربة ... إعتبرى نفسك فى بلد أجنبى .. وتوهتى فيها .. زى بالظبط ما عوكل صحى إتلقى نفسه فى تركيا .. ومش فى جيبك ولا مليم .. ومافيش قهوة مصريين هناك .. قوليلى بقى هترجعى إزاى لمصر بس فى خطوات واقعية .... وبعد ما تقولى اعكسى الآية .. إنك من بلد عربى وكنت جابة زيارة لمصر وتوهتى فيها قولى ايه هى الخطوات عشان ترجعى بلدك ديه .. وبرده مش فى جيبك ولا مليم ؟


ربنا يعينك  :1: 




سؤال شامل ...



لو مسكتى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ... خمس قرارات مصيرية هتاخديهم .. فإيه هما ؟




سؤال جميل ...

لو قابلتى كلاً من ..

أحمد شوقى ..

عنترة بن شداد 

ابراهيم ناجى 

أبو العلاء المعرى 

المتنبى 

أبو القاسم الشابى 

نزار قبانى 



هتقولى لكل واحد فيهم ايه ؟ 

وياترى تقدرى تكتبى حوار شعرى دار بينك وبين أى منهم ؟ >>> سؤال إختيارى عشان التعب بس  :1: 


والله الله يكون فى عونك  :hey: 

أنا عارف دلوقتى شكلك بتدعى عليا وبتدعى على إرتحال وتقوليلها ايه اللى إنتى جايبانى معاه ده  :Biggrin:  بس قدرك بقى ههههههههه

يلا حلى وربنا معاكِ ... 

وأى مساعدة أنا فى الخدمة  :Play Ball: 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش أنا جاي متأخر
بس حابب أقول شكرا إرتحال علي الإختيار
و أهلا عزة نفس وأهلاوي
ربنا معاكم 
انتم طحنتم بعض أسئلة  :: 
 ::

----------


## عزة نفس

> اسكندرانى
> بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> ربنا يديم عليكم حب الكل لكم 
> 
> الحلقة دى كلها حب واخوه وموده 
> 
> بين 
> 
> ...


*اهلا بيك اخي العزيز نادر
بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي على
الكلام الحلو الطيب ده النابع من قلب طيب
لرجل بمعنى الكلمه ربنا يخليك يارب ويديم
بينا الإخوه والود يارب دوما 
انا فعلا اعشق شيء اسمه الطهو واعتبره
مش مجرد طعام روتيني يومي نعمله وخلاص
لكن الطهو عندي فن بجد بحب اقف اصنع حاجات
كتير واحب انوع ويمكن وانا عمري 12 سنه وكنت بقف 
في المطبخ وماما تحاول تخرجني وكانت مستعيلاني اوي
فبدأت احاول اثبتلها اني بارعه واني اقدر اعمل حاجات
كتير جميله تعجبها ومن صنع ايدي وبدات اتابع برامج الطهو 
في التلفزيون وابتديت اخليها خارج البيت مثلا هي وبابا رحمه الله
ويكون بلليل مثلا واجري اطبق الي اتعلمته ولما يرجعوا البيت
افاجئهم بسفره شيك واكله لذيذه ده وعاملالهم ديكور كمان
فيها ماما طبعا بدأت تثق فيا وتخليني ادخل المطبخ وبابا كان
مبسوط اوي ويقولها سيبيها تقف وتتعلم بس وعنها يانادر
وبدأت انا استلم المطبخ من ماما ومن يومها وماما بقى طلعت عيني
كل شويه تلملي قرايبنا وتعالو دوقوا اكل عبير ههههههههههههه
 لحد ما كرهت المطبخ والحمد لله هههههههههههههههه لا بهزر
 طبعا انا بعشق فن الطهو وعلى فكره انا فعلا والله بعرف اعمل فسيخ روعه
لكن هو فعلا مضر وليا طريقه في اكله لازم بلبس الجوانتي البلاستيك قبل ما اكل
عشان مايسيبش اثر مش حلو ههههههههههههههههههه بس مين الي فتنلك عليا بأه قولي
اما الاتحاد السكندري فهدعيله يانادر يكسب الدوري العام عشان العزومه
تبقى عليك ياحلو وساعتها مفيش مفر والعزومه هتبقى عليك
وهتكون كباب اسكندراني عشان بعشقه بس هه تغريمه جتلك
ياعم 
نورتنا بجد يانادر والله وخد الورده دي ليك ودول للبنات  
ربنا يحفظهملك يارب من كل سوء وشر
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> آجي أشارك بقي من جديد 
> أهلاً بكم و معلش الترحيب متأخر 
>  عزة نفس  أهلاوي شديد 
> و يلا مش هعطلكم علشان تلحقوا تردوا علي بعض 
> متابعة معكم بقية الأسئلة
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*اختي الغاليه ريهام منورانا وميرسي على طلتك الرائعه علينا وانت من الناس الي بعزهم من قلبي
بجد وانا معاكي في رأيك في موضوع تنظيم وترتيب الموضوع انا عشان كده هحاول اخلص كل اسئلتي لماجد
مره واحده  عشان نبتدي نرد على اسئلة اخوتنا الحاضرين انشاء الله 
واتفضلي يا غاليه الورده دي مني ليكي حبيبتي
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> اختيار شديد مرة أخرى يا أخت ارتحال 
> 
> اختيار شديد لعزة نفس و أهلاوي شديد
> 
> أعتذر عن تأخري في الترحيب بهما،
> 
> و أرى في لقائهما لقاء رائعا يتسم بالعفوية و خفة الظل.
> 
> بارك الله فيكم
> تحياتي


*
اخي العزيز الشاعر الرااااااااائع اوسيمي
 نورتنا بجد وميرسي على اطراءك الجميل
وحضرتك بجد نورتنا وبجد والله اول ما شوفت 
اسم حضرتك بجد حسيت بسعاده
في قلبي فتقبل تحيتي وتقبل مني وردتي هذه
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> ما شاء الله يانشوى ايه اللقاء الجامد دى وباعضاء ما شاء الله ممتازين
> 
> عبير او عزة نفس كان نفسى فعلا اتعرف عليكى اكتر بس مجتش ولا مرة انى اقدر اتعرف عليكى بس فعلا حساكى من ردودك هنا انسانة بسيطة جداا وعفوية وروحك مرحة ما شاء الله وفعلا نفسى اتعرف عليكى اكتر
> 
> بالنسبة لاهلاوى شديد فبصراحة اول مرة اتعرف عليه كنت دايما بشوفه فى فك التكشيرة وكنت بحسه اصغر منى وانه من النوع اللى مش بيعرف يتكلم الا تهريج بس اول مرة اعرف من اللقاء ده ان فيه جانب تانى لاهلاوى جانب ما شاء الله واعى ومتزن فى ردوده ومعتدل فى حبه للاشياء من غير تعصب 
> 
> فعلا استفدت من اللقاء انى اتعرفت عليكم اكتر وعرفت عنكم جوانب كانت ع الاقل مش باينة ليا 
> 
> فما شاء الله عليكم مستمتعة جداا بلقائكم ربنا يكرمكم
> ...


*اختي الغاليه دكتوره نسيبه
 بجد بحبك  اوي ومش عارفه اشكرك ازاي على تواجدك الرائع 
وكلماتك الي اثلجت قلبي بجد انتي اخت عزيزه وغاليه وانا كان نفسي اوي اتعرف عليكي من قريب
ودخلت مره عاللماسنجر ولم اجدك فتركت لك رساله اني بجد بحبك وبجد سعيده بمعرفتك ياغاليه
لكن لم يحالفني الحظ في الالتقاء بيكي يارب نتلاقى على خير ياغاليه
وانتي بجد نورتينا والورده دي مني ليكي
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> *ياخبر على التوهان اللى الواحد فيه*
> 
> 
> *ازاى اجى متاخره كده عن اللقاء العالى ده*
> 
> *الغاليه عزه نفس..اخى الأهلاوى... ازيكوا ياجماعه منورين*


*اهلا بالغاليه الرقيقه ناريمان 
بجد نورتينا وانا مش عارفه ارد على كلامك الحلو ده اقول ايه
عارفه انتي الي غاليه وعزيزه بجد والله وميرسي على كلامك
الطيب  ده ياغاليه وانا تسعدني اخوتك ياغاليه
وخدي الورده دي مني للقمر ناريمان*

----------


## عزة نفس

*اهلا بيك مره اخرى يا ماجد
 وميرسي بجد على رأيك الي اعتز بيه جدااااا في ردي وعاوزه اقولك اني اكتشفت فعلا اني الان امام
 شاب ناضج واعي  مثقف ومهذب وخلوق خفيف الظل جدااااا ورجل بمعنى الكلمه فبارك الله فيك ياماجد
 بجد وبصبح عليك وبقدم لك الورده دي واعذرني على التأخير في الرد والله العيب من الجهاز عندي 
يظهر انفلونزا الطيور طالته هو كمان اصلي  نزلت صورة  كتكوت فيظهر اثرت على الجهاز واخد العدوى
 وربنا يستربس انا هرحب باءخواتي الغالين الي منورين الموضوع بطلتهم
ولي عوده للمعصره بتاعتك والمطحنه الي محضرهالك واستناني  جايالك*

----------


## عزة نفس

> السلام عليكم
> ومن جديد لقاء ممتع وشيق بحق شكراً لك يانشوى على اختياراتك الرائعه
> عزة نفس اول مره اتعرف عليكى من خلال موضوع مطول وردود جميله جدا وواضح من اسلوبك انه السهل الممتنع بيوصل بسرعه وبفكر عالى كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب 
> نجى بقى لابنى اهلاوى فاكر انت اللى اخترت تكون اخو البنات ياوليك بقى من مامتك اللى هوة انا 
> ماشاء الله عليك بجد ردك جميل قوى واسئلتك حلوة وبالرغم من انك اشتهرت بخفه الدم والمرح والضحك وهو ليس وصمه ولاشائنه ولكن صفه اتصفت بها الا انك ايضاً تملك مفاتح الجديه والفكر والعقل الواعى بارك الله فيك 
> والى لقاء فى متابعه


*اختي الغاليه ام البنات 
يعني مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد لو قلت لك بحبك بجد ومن قلبي مش كفايه ولو قلت لك انتي 
وجودك هنا بجد نور الدنيا كلها وبشكرك من كل قلبي على الكلام الي قولتيه في حقي انا وماجدودعوتك الجميله الطيبه ياطيبه
بجد يارب يبارك فيكي ياغاليه ويباركلك في بناتك وتشوفيهم  كما تتمنين واحسن يارب وبهنيكي
على التميز ياغاليه ودايما يارب  في تميز في شتى مجالات الحياه ياعزيزة وغاليه
والورده دي مني ليكي ودول بقىللبنات
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

> معلش أنا جاي متأخر
> بس حابب أقول شكرا إرتحال علي الإختيار
> و أهلا عزة نفس وأهلاوي
> ربنا معاكم 
> انتم طحنتم بعض أسئلة


*اخي العزيز  ابن البلد 
انت نورتنا بجد وشرفني تواجدك المضيء وبشكرك من قلبي على مرورك وبشكرك كمان على الاستايل
الجديد للمنتدى تسلم ايديك بجد عليه وعلى المجهود الرائع الي بتبذله عشانا وبشكرك اكتر عشان فتحتلنا 
اجمل واحلى بيت وجمعتنا فيه وخليتني اتعرف على احلى واجملواجمد صحبه في الدنيا فميرسي ليك
والورد ده مني لبسنت ويوسف 
ودي ليك انت
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخى ماجد 

اختى عزة نفس 


بما  ان النهارده الاثنين 

انا عندى سؤال بروحين 

يعنى سؤال واحد بس مطلوب الاجابة عليه من الضيفين


لقد طرح عليكم العديد من الاسألة منكم ومن الاعضاء 

السؤال 

ماهو السؤال الذى نال اهتمامكم ؟

وما هو السؤال الذى كنتم تحبون ان يطرح عليكم ولم يطرحة احد ؟


اخوكم ناصر الصديق 

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يلا نعود لجولة الأسئلة مرة تانية بقى 


بصى يا ستى ..


صلى على النبى الأول >>>> عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ...
			
		

عليه افضل الصلوات واتم التسليم




			
				دلوقتى إنتى كزوجة وأم .. عندك خبرة فى الموضوع ده وعن تجربة بالتأكيد ... عايزين خطوات لكل بنت هتتجوز وهتنجب أطفال
			
		

اوكي ناخدهم شق شق ده على فكره مش سؤال واحد خد بالك اوك انت بتحطلي خمسين سؤال في سؤال واحد فاكر فيلم بليه ودماغه العليا حلو اوي بيعجبني اسمه ههههههههههههه بيفكرني بواحد صاحبنا المهم ما علينا ناخدهم نقطه نقطه 




			
				أولاً فى كيفية التعامل مع زوجها
			
		

 الاول طبعا هشرحلها معنى كلمة زواج على سنة الله ورسوله ياريت تتبعيهم وتتبعي اوامر الله ومنهاج
زوجات رسول الله وخاصة السيده عائشه وخديجه بحذافيرها هتعيشي في سعاده وسرور ارجعيلهم وانتي هتعيشي سعيده طول حياتك





			
				وثانياً فى طريقة تربية أطفالها
			
		

ايضا هقولها ربي ولادك على الدين وعلى ما امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله
عليه الصلاة والسلام واجعلي من اولادك الشاب الذي نشأ على طاعة الله تعيشي باقي عمرك مرتاحه ومطمئنه عليهم برضا ورضوان من الله تعالى بده هتبقى الجنه تحت قدميكي واسمعي كلامي بجد هتكوني انتي الفائزه وهيكونوا بكده قرة عين لكي مدى الحياه






			
				وثالثا فى تقسيم المسئولية فى تربية الأطفال بينها وبين زوجها ؟
			
		

المسؤليه هنا بتبقى على عاتق الأم اكتر من الأب لأنه هو معظم الوقت بيكون خارج البيت 
فهيكون الرجوع اليه في التربيه نادرا ومش هيبقى العتب عليه لما ابنك هيكون تربيته غير سويه الناس بتقول يازين ماربيتي يعني الموضوع ده 90 بالمائه منه تخصص ومسؤلية الأم اكتر فلذلك دي مافيهاش تقسيم هو الاب بدوره لما تلقائيا بيشوف شيء محتاج تدخله مش بينتظر وبيقوم بيه تلقائيا








			
				الدمار الشامل هيبتدى اصبرى على رزقك بس
			
		

 كده ياماجد شكرا





			
				بما إنك فى الغربة ... إعتبرى نفسك فى بلد أجنبى .. وتوهتى فيها .. زى بالظبط ما عوكل صحى إتلقى نفسه فى تركيا .. ومش فى جيبك ولا مليم .. ومافيش قهوة مصريين هناك .. قوليلى بقى هترجعى إزاى لمصر بس فى خطوات واقعية .... وبعد ما تقولى اعكسى الآية .. إنك من بلد عربى وكنت جابة زيارة لمصر وتوهتى فيها قولى ايه هى الخطوات عشان ترجعى بلدك ديه .. وبرده مش فى جيبك ولا مليم ؟


ربنا يعينك
			
		

 ههههههههههه دي سهله وبسيطه اوي هي خطوه واحده هشوف حد ابن حلال يوصلني للسفاره
المصريه سواءفي بلد اوروبي او عربي وهروح للقنصل بتاعنا هناك واحب على ايده ينزلني بلدي
هههههههههههههههههه وهم هيقوموا بالإجراءات اللازمه واكيد مش بيتاخروا ابدا وبياخدو على فكره ايصال  امانه عشان تكاليف السفر المفروض هدفعها لما اوصل بلدي بالسلامه فدي مش مشكله 
اي خدمه

هدخل على اجابة التاني والتالت حالا رجعالك تاني*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				سؤال شامل ...
لو مسكتى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ... خمس قرارات مصيرية هتاخديهم .. فإيه هما ؟
			
		

طبعا اتمنى والله ورغم اني مش بحب المناصب الكبيره ومش عارفه ليه لكن هقولك هتصرف ازاي لان حقيقي دي امنيه فعلا خياليه.
اولا : هجمع الأمريكين الي منتورين على حدود دول الخليج العربي بأسطولهم وارجعهم تاني امريكا.

ثانيا : هجمع الجنود الأمريكين الي في العراق والي بجد مش قادره استوعب لتواجدهم في العراق على اي اساس والحجه الحرص على السلام والآمن الدولي 
وانا في مره سمعت حوار في احد الفضائيات لجندي امريكي كان بيحارب في العراق بيتكلم 
عن نفسه وهو بيبكي وبيقول انا اعمل معلم ولديا اطفال واسره وفوجئت باءستدعائي للحرب
في العراق ثم استطرد قائلا الجندي العراقي الذي اقف لأحاربه يجاذف بحياته من اجل وطنه اما انا
اتساءل لماذا احاربه وهو بارض وطنه ولماذا اجاذف بحياتي وعمري ومن اجل من طالما لم تكن هي ارضي.

ثالثا:  اعلن محاكمه عاجله لجورج بوش واعوانه لما الحق به من ضرر بالعراق وبعض الدول الاسلاميه على حد سواء في غضون توليه الحكم .

رابعا : اسحب يد العون الأمريكي لاسرايل واقوم بمدها لفلسطين ومدهم ايضا باءسطول حربي امريكي شامل احدث المعدات والأسلحه والذخيره والجنود الأمركيين لتحرير فلسطين والمسجد الأقصى.

خامسا : اقوم بمد يد العون الامريكيه لجميع الدول التي تحتاج للدعم ومحاربة المجاعات والأمراض والأوبئه  في شتى بقاع الأرض وأقوم بتدعيم لجان حقوق الإنسان على مستوى العالم وأقوم بدعمه دعما سخيا..
أي خدمه  
ولي عوده للرد على السؤال الثالث بأمر الله تعالى .*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				سؤال جميل ...

لو قابلتى كلاً من ..

أحمد شوقى ..

عنترة بن شداد 

ابراهيم ناجى 

أبو العلاء المعرى 

المتنبى 

أبو القاسم الشابى 

نزار قبانى 



هتقولى لكل واحد فيهم ايه ؟ 

وياترى تقدرى تكتبى حوار شعرى دار بينك وبين أى منهم ؟ >>> سؤال إختيارى عشان التعب بس 


والله الله يكون فى عونك
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههه يعني انت محددتش لوقابلتهم هقابلهم مره واحده ولا كل على حدى
يعني لوقابلتهم هكون اكيد في حالة وفاه يعني اكون ميته اكيد ازاي هقابل اموات يعني الا لو بقيت في عدادهم ههههههههههههههههههه
ولو قابلتهم على حد ما فهمت في حياتنا الحاليه اكيد اول كلام هيجي على بالي
اذيك عامل ايه وحشتنا ههههههههههههههه
 اتفضل شويه عندنا انت بجد برقي كلامك
ياما اتحفتنا وامتعتنا وبالكلمه الحلوه
 اثرت فينا واثارت شجونا وبوحي كلماتك 
الراقيه امددتنا وعلى ضوءها اتعلمنا
نكتب الكلمه الحلوه الي بنحسها وتمسنا
انت حقيقي برقة كلامك ومشاعرك وابداعك
وحسك المرهف ابهرتنا ومن شعاعك استمديناحسنا
وده كلامي لكل واحد فيهم على حدى لكن
بجد دلوقتي مش قادره اكون حوار يكون فيه
رد من احدهم ليا بس انا بتكلم عن حواري انا معاهم 
وكمان ههمس لاتنين فيهم هم قيس بن الملوح ود ابراهيم ناجي 
واقولهم شايفه فيكم ارق واجمل معاني الحب وكنت اتمني اكون
 ياقيس في عهدك واكون ليلاك واحظى انا بحبك الرائع 
ومشاعرك الفياضه وكلامك الحلو الي كاتبه يكون فيا انا
 وانت يادكتور ابراهيم ناجي كان نفسي اكون في عهدك
 واكون حبيبتك الي كنت بتكتبلها الاشعار في الروشته
ياااااااااااااااااااااااه بجد كان حلم جميل
بس واصحى من النوم وصباح الخير يا ماجد
اي خدمه وجايالك بالتقيل صبرررررررررررررك عليا ياماجد 
 هههههههههههه*

----------


## عزة نفس

*اهلا بيك يا اخي العزيز ماجد
وبجد والله اسئلتك كلها كانت رااااااائعه وانا بالعكس منزعجتش منها اطلاقا
ولا حاجه كلها نقاط كنت اتمنى الخوض فيها في مواضيع مكتوبه عشان
اقدر اعبر عن الي جوايا والان جه دوري اسألك*

*لو فرضنا مثلا ان الأهلي اتهزم امام نظيره الزمالك ايه هيكون شعورك...؟؟؟

وايه رأيك في موضوع سفر الحضري ...؟؟  
وهجوم الجمهور عليه بالصوره الغير لائقه الي شوفناها ...؟؟؟

ولو توليت احد المنصبين  رئاسة مجلس ادارة أوالمدير الفني للنادي الآهلي ايه السلبيات الي
هتعالجها تحديدا ...؟؟؟

لو مسكت صندوق الدعم للنادي كيف ستقوم بتوظيفه ...؟؟؟
يالى جاوب ربنا معاك*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

على فكرة تالت تعليق أكتبه .. وربنا لو ما وصلش منا معلق النهاردة تانى  ::p: 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا يا عبير .. يادى النور يادى النور جاية فى عربية ولا فى حنطور  ::p:  

التعليق كتبته تلت مرات وكل مرة يحصل حاجة شكل يا النت يفصل يالنور يقطع يالجهاز يرستت ههههههههههههههه ايه الحظ ده ههههههههه

بالمختصر المفيد 

أنا كنت بقول انا متأسف على التأخير الخارج عن إرادتى فى الرد ... وعجبتنى جدا إجاباتك يا عبير .. بجد إنتى إنسانة رائعة ومثال جيد لأى إمرأة أو بنت يحتذى به .. وعقلية مستنيرة .. ربنا يحرسك من كل سوء يارب ...

وأما عن الضويف فأهلا بكم جميعاً نورتونا وأسعدتونا بوجودكم والله .. ونتمنى أن نكون عند حسن الظن دائما ... وإن شاء الله ساعود مرة أخرى للأجابة على اسئلتكم وحضوركم الذى نفخر به دائما .. فأهلا بكم جميعاً

وإنتِ يا عبير هو إنتى فاكرانى ابو تريكة رئيس مجلس صندوق اعانة لاعبين الاهلى وجايبالى كل الاسئلة رياضية هههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليكِ يا شيخة دا انا بطلع السلم أكح ههههههههههههههه

إن شاء الله لى عودة للرد على الاسئلة 

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اهلا بيك يا اخي العزيز ماجد
> وبجد والله اسئلتك كلها كانت رااااااائعه وانا بالعكس منزعجتش منها اطلاقا
> ولا حاجه كلها نقاط كنت اتمنى الخوض فيها في مواضيع مكتوبه عشان
> اقدر اعبر عن الي جوايا والان جه دوري اسألك
> 
> لو فرضنا مثلا ان الأهلي اتهزم امام نظيره الزمالك ايه هيكون شعورك...؟؟؟
> 
> وايه رأيك في موضوع سفر الحضري ...؟؟ 
> وهجوم الجمهور عليه بالصوره الغير لائقه الي شوفناها ...؟؟؟
> ...



عدنا العود أحمد ... 

ويارب الدنيا تبقى مظبوطة وما يحصلش حاجة عشان التعليق يكمل ومش يحصل زى المرات اللى فاتت  :: 





> اهلا بيك يا اخي العزيز ماجد
> وبجد والله اسئلتك كلها كانت رااااااائعه وانا بالعكس منزعجتش منها اطلاقا
> ولا حاجه كلها نقاط كنت اتمنى الخوض فيها في مواضيع مكتوبه عشان
> اقدر اعبر عن الي جوايا


أهلاً بيكِ يا عبير .. الحمد لله إن الأسئلة عجبتك .. والحمد لله إنها منصبة على إهتماماتك ..

وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يارب ...





> والان جه دوري اسألك


إتفضلى إتفضلى  ::p: 

كان فين الاسئلة ديه من زمان  ::   دا انا حمصت منك فى المقابلة يا شيخة  :: 






> لو فرضنا مثلا ان الأهلي اتهزم امام نظيره الزمالك ايه هيكون شعورك...؟؟؟


بالطبع ببقى زعلان بس لمدة ساعة أو إتنين بعد الماتش .. واللى بيطلعنى من المود ومحدش هيصدقها هو لما اصحابى الزمالكاوية يقعدوا يغيظوا فيا نقلبها هزار وانسى على طول  :: 

بس الحالة ديه ما حصلتش كتير عشان الاهلى دايما متفوق على الزمالك بالذات فى الفترة الأخيرة  ::p: 

اليوم اللى فعلا زعلت فيه كان يوم ماتش النجم الساحلى فى نهائى افريقيا .. إنما ماتشات الاهلى والزمالك ببقى مشدود قبل الماتش وخلاله وبعده بساعة او اتنين وبعدها كله عادى بقى ..






> وايه رأيك في موضوع سفر الحضري ...؟؟


الموضوع ده خد أكثر من حجمه بالفعل ... والحضرى حارس مرمى مصر والأهلى وعشق جماهير الأهلى ...

بإختصار شديد هو خير بين حب الجماهير وحب نفسه .. وإختار نفسه ..

فربنا يبارك له .. بس طبعاً الجماهير مش راضية عن تصرفه .. لأن الأهلى هو اللى عمل الحضرى .. وبدون ربنا ومن بعده الأهلى لم يكن الحضرى وصل إلى ما وصل إليه ..

وكما صنع الاهلى إكرامى وثابت وشوبير ومصطفى كمال والحضرى وأحمد فوزى والكثير فسيصنع غيرهم كثيراً ..

والأهلى لا يتوقف على نجم معين أو لاعب محترف ... فهو نادى يقدر أبنائه .. ولكن الذين لا ينكرون الجميل والذين يحافظون على حقوق النادى ..

فعصام الحضرى حرم الأهلى من حقوقه .. وهذه هى نقطة الخلاف وأيضاً الطريقة التى سافر بها والتى كان من الممكن أن يضمن له الاهلى احتراف محترم بدون أسلوب هروب أو غيره ..

مثلما حدث مع جمعة وحسن مصطفى ومحمد شوقى وحسام غالى ... إلخ ... 

فمشكلة الحضرى ليست فى الإحتراف .. ولكن المشكلة أنه أنكر فضل ناديه ولم يعطه حقه فى التنشئة ورفع مستوى مهارته .. وضرب بكل هذا عرض الحائط وذهب إلى مصلحته الشخصية والأهلى فى أمس الحاجة له !!

فهو مسئول عن نفسه ... ولكن حب الجماهير شىء لا يدخل فيه بشرى ... لذلك الله يوفقه فى طريقه .. ولكن لجماهير الأهلى مشاعر هى التى تحكم على الموقف ...






> وهجوم الجمهور عليه بالصوره الغير لائقه الي شوفناها ...؟؟؟


من كتر إنتقادك لشخص .. ينبع من شدة حبك فيه ...

عشان مافيش أى شخص يتوقع إن شىء زى كده يحصل ومن عصام الحضرى .. مرعب افريقيا والسد العالى لها !!

أنا لا أؤيد أى عمل شغب أو هتافات خارجة عن الروح الرياضية فى أى جمهور ... ولكن هناك القلة من تفعل ذلك ..

ولذلك فهذا الجمهور هو قلة لا يمثل جمهور الاهلى جميعاً ... ولذلك فهذا الأمر مرفوض كلياً وجزئياً ...



ولو توليت احد المنصبين رئاسة مجلس ادارة أوالمدير الفني للنادي الآهلي ايه السلبيات الي
هتعالجها تحديدا ...؟؟؟



السلبية الوحيدة اللى  نفسى أعالجها فى النادى الأهلى هى ضخ دماء جديدة من أبناء النادى الناشئين 

الذين يذهبون للأندية الأخرى ويعلو نجمهم ويعودوا بالملايين مرة أخرى !!!

وسأقوم بتدعيم الفريق دائما بلاعبين صغار السن ... بجانب أصحاب الخبرات ...

وسألعب دائما وأبداً بخطة 4/3/3 فهى خطة يجيدها لا عبوا الاهلى جيداً ويمكن تحويلها فى بعض الأحيان إلى 4/4/2 أو 5/3/2 على حسب ظروف الماتش ..


لو مسكت صندوق الدعم للنادي كيف ستقوم بتوظيفه ...؟؟؟


الله أعلم بسياسات النادى الحالية فى النقطة ديه .. لأنى مش هاقدر أحط سياسة وانا ما اعرفش السياسة الحالية ماشية إزاى !!

بس عموماً سأحاول إعطاء كل ذى حق حقه ... 



يالى جاوب ربنا معاك  


جاوبت خلاص  ::p: 


وايه حكاية الرياضة معاكم هو أنتى فاكرة نفسك مستضفينك مع روبرتو كارلوس  ::p: 

لا بجد أسئلة جميلة ... وشكلك هتطلعى بتعرفى فى الرياضة كويس .. زى ما بتعرفى فى الخواطر والشعر كده ...


أهلاً بيكِ يا أخت عبير وبأسئلتك فى كل وقت .. وعذراً على التأخير فى الرد ...

يلا خديلك الوردة ديه وروقى كده وحضرى نفسك للجولة الجاية 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  

منتظر الاسئلة الاخرى .. ولى عودة للرد على ضيوفنا الرائعين إن شاء الله

تقبلوا وافر إحترامى وتقديرى

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*اهلا بيك  اخي ماجد مره اخرى

 واهلا بكل الضيوف الحاضرين

 واسفه على التاخير لأن النت عندي هنا فيه مشكله 
الحمد لله انه حن عليا وفتح وجيت جري على هنا 
انت يا ماجد بجد ردودك كلها جميله ورائعه  ومنها بشعر
 اني امام عقل واعي جدااا ومتفتح ومستنير ماشاء الله عليك 
يارب اشوف اولادي زيك كده لما يكبروا 
شوف يا ماجد انا سالتك لكن كان المفترض ان الدور عليك تسالني
 انا هسالك تاني طالما انت الي عاوز تتسئل هههههههههههههههههههههه
 فخد عندك بأه زي بعضه واتمنى تسالني  زي مسالتك  
ونبدا نجاوب على باقي الحضور الكريم عشان لم يبقى من الزمن سوى يومين*

----------


## عزة نفس

*
السؤال الول :
ايه هي مواصفات فتاة احلامك او بمعنى ادق  زوجة المستقبل انشاء الله؟؟؟
واوعى تقول بأه تكون عندها ولد وبنت واول حرف من اسمها ع والحركات دي فاهماها انا  كويس هههههههههههههههههه الله يوفقك يارب ياماجد ويرزقك بفتاة احلامك يارب. ده كان اول سؤال ندخل بأه على 

التاني
  لو قولتلك عاوزاك تعرفني عليك بأبيات شعريه من صنع وجدانك وان كان سؤالي صعب عليك الان لان طبعا انا عارفه ان الخواطر لاتجول بالذهن في أي توقيت هي بيجي باءيحاء في اوقات يكون الذهن مهيأ تماما لإبتكار المعاني العميقه لكن لو كنت مش في المود خلاص اكتب أي بيوت شعريه من نبض احساسك تعبر عن وجدانك وعن أي شيء انت تحب تكلمنا عنه  باءحساسك واسلوبك المتميز والعميق وده كان سؤالي التاني .


والدور عليك تسالني بس ارحمنيي من الكوره والسياسه ههههههههههه 
وبعد ما تخلص الاجابه والاسئله ياريت نبدا نجاوب على اسئلة اخونا العزيز استاذ ناصر الصديق
تحياتي ليك يا ماجد وارق امنياتي القلبيه لك بالسعاده وراحة البال وسكينة النفس
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *اهلا بيك  اخي ماجد مره اخرى
> 
>  واهلا بكل الضيوف الحاضرين
> 
>  واسفه على التاخير لأن النت عندي هنا فيه مشكله 
> الحمد لله انه حن عليا وفتح وجيت جري على هنا 
> انت يا ماجد بجد ردودك كلها جميله ورائعه  ومنها بشعر
>  اني امام عقل واعي جدااا ومتفتح ومستنير ماشاء الله عليك 
> يارب اشوف اولادي زيك كده لما يكبروا 
> ...



يا هلا يا هلا بالناس الفقرية اللى طالعة لأخوها ههههههههههههه

النت عندك بايظ وانا كل الوقت بالنت بكله بايظ  :: 

ألف حمد الله على سلامتك  يا عبير ... ويارب دايماً منورانا كده ...

وشكراً على كلامك الجميل فى حقى ... ويارب دائما متألقة وسعيدة يارب ...

يلا هاتى أسألتك وأنا لها بالمرصاد  :1:  

أومال إحنا بنهزر ولا بنهزر يعنى  ::p:  


وإن شاء الله لى عودة للإجابة على اسئلة أستاذ ناصر والترحيب بضيوفنا الأعزاء ...

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد ..

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا والعود أحمد ...

توكلنا على الله ...

وهنبدأ ببركة الله ...

إستعنا على الشقا بالله 








> السؤال الاول :
> ايه هي مواصفات فتاة احلامك او بمعنى ادق زوجة المستقبل ان شاء الله؟؟؟
> واوعى تقول بأه تكون عندها ولد وبنت واول حرف من اسمها ع والحركات دي فاهماها انا كويس هههههههههههههههههه الله يوفقك يارب ياماجد ويرزقك بفتاة احلامك يارب. ده كان اول سؤال ندخل بأه على




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مافيش عندى حكاية اول حرف من اسمها والكلام ده ههههههههههه هو أنا رايح اختار ولا رايح احل فوازير على بابا ههههههههههه

أنا فتاة أحلامى تتلخص فى نقطتين ... الأولى تحسسنى إنها إمرأة .. والثانية تحسسنى إنى راجل مسئول عنها ...

وده يندرج تحته الكثير من الأسس ...

وبالطبع الأخلاق والتربية الصالحة ليها من أهم الصفات اللى أنا طالبها فى فتاة أحلامى ... 

غير التربية بقى ممكن كله يتغير .. إنما النقطة ديه ما ينفعش تتغير ... عشان كده شرط اساسى الاخلاق الطيبة والتربية الحسنة ...

ولو كانت متعلمة يبقى خير وبركة لو تعليم متوسط نعرف نكملها تعليمها منزلى إن شاء الله  :1:  

إنما لو مافيش خالص يبقى ده فعلا شىء صعب .. لأن لازم المستوى الفكرى والمعنوى يكون على الاقل فيه متساوى ...

يبقى أهم شىء هو الأخلاق والتدين .. وكل شىء ييجى بعد كده ...


وأهو ولا فيه  "ع"  ولا  "غ" فى كلامى اهو هههههههههههههههههههه









> التاني
> لو قولتلك عاوزاك تعرفني عليك بأبيات شعريه من صنع وجدانك وان كان سؤالي صعب عليك الان لان طبعا انا عارفه ان الخواطر لاتجول بالذهن في أي توقيت هي بيجي باءيحاء في اوقات يكون الذهن مهيأ تماما لإبتكار المعاني العميقه لكن لو كنت مش في المود خلاص اكتب أي بيوت شعريه من نبض احساسك تعبر عن وجدانك وعن أي شيء انت تحب تكلمنا عنه باءحساسك واسلوبك المتميز والعميق وده كان سؤالي التاني .



التعريف بنفسى ...... 


انا العبد الفقير إلى الله ...

لا أبغى غير رضاه ...

ولا أحب سواه ....

أحاول بقدر استطاعتى طاعته ..

والابتعاد عن سخطه ...

والسعادة من نعمته ...

وعدم الاعتراض على معطياته ..

فهو من يحتضنى فى وقت أحزانى ...

ويتملكنى فى وقت أهاتى ...

عندما يتخلى عنى الجميع .. أجده تجاهى ..

يالله يا سميع يا وهاب أحبك يالله ...

أحب الحب من أجله ...

رضيت بالمقسوم خشية منه ...

فكيف لا أرضى وهو يعلم صالحى أكثر منى !!!




دول كلمتين بسيطتين بس عشان مش فاضى فعلا دلوقتى خالص ولا فيا دماغ إنى أكتب كل شىء .. وأتمنى ان الكلمتين دول يكونوا فى محلهم ...



**************************************


وديه كلمات خاصة بموضوع (دعينى أهمس إليكِ ) نزلتها النهاردة الصبح ....


[U]همسة ...........[/U]


كنت من قبل أرى حياتي بلا هدف...بلا طعم
بلا لون...حياه فارغة وكأنها لم تخصني


ولم أتخيل إنه سيأتي يوم تكون فيه حياتي

عندي غالية ......أتعرفِ لماذا...؟؟؟



لقد جعلتِ لحياتى معناً جميلاً

وأضفت لها رقه وهياما لم تكن فيها أصبحت

أشعر أني أطير في عالم سحر وكأني في 

أجمل حلم وأخشى أن أفيق منه

أتمنى من كل قلبي أن أجعل البسمة لا تغادر 

شفتيكِ مثلما أسعدتني فيكفيني قربك 

عندها سأشعر بأني لامست النجوم وقبلت

القمر كيف أخبركِ عن مقدار حبي لكِ ..؟؟؟




لأنني لا أتخيل إنساناً في الوجود يحمل كل

هذا الحب في قلبه


أرجو أن يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي أثبت فيه حبي

أتعلمى بأنني حينما أحدثكِ يخفق قلبي بشدة 

مثلما حدثتكِ أول مره


منذ ذالك اليوم لم أعد أطيق بعدك...؟؟


أتذكرى حينما إلتقينا أول مره ؟؟؟

مازلت اشعر بتلك اللحظات



غاية مناي الآن أن ينتهي عمري معكِ


عندها سأموت وأنا فى غاية السعادة

لأن آخر وجه رأيته هو وجهك

وآخر صوت سمعته هو صوتك

هل تدركِ الآن مقدار حبي لكِ ؟؟!!

ولكن ....


تأتى الرياح دائما بما لا تشتهى السفن !!!!











> والدور عليك تسالني بس ارحمنيي من الكوره والسياسه ههههههههههه


ماشى ما تخافيش خالص  :: 

هحطلك أسئلة بالإختيارات إن شاء الله هههههههههههه

يلا حضرى نفسك للمطحنة بقى  ::p:  







> وبعد ما تخلص الاجابه والاسئله ياريت نبدا نجاوب على اسئلة اخونا العزيز استاذ ناصر الصديق


أنا نفسى أجاوبها والله بس المشكلة الموضوع هنا عامل معايا مشاكل وهو الوحيد اللى بيفتح معايا بالعافية فى المنتدى  ::  

على فكرة تعليقى ده أنا من الساعة 6 المغرب بحاول انزل فيه .. ودلوقتى الساعة 11 بليل وياعالم هينزل ولا لاة  ::   ربنا يستر خخخخخخخخخ 








> تحياتي ليك يا ماجد وارق امنياتي القلبيه لك بالسعاده وراحة البال وسكينة النفس
> اختك عزة نفس



ربنا يخليكِ يا غالية ... 

وتمنياتى لكِ بالتوفيق يا عبير فى حياتك يارب ... 


برايفت وملحوظة : كلمة تحياتى على ما أعتقد إنها خاطئة وممكن نستبدلها بكلمة تحيتى ... لأن التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات ... مش لإنسان ... بمعنى ممكن تستبدلى كلمة تحياتى بكلمة تحيتى .. والله اعلم ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

نرجع بقى لمطحنة الأسئلة ....


بما إننا معانا الشاعرة الكبيرة عبير يبقى لازم نخصص مساحة اسئلة شعرية عشان نتعرف على هذا الجانب منها برده ...


قوليلنا بقى ...


- أيه أكتر بيت شعرى مر عليكِ وعجبك ... وايه السبب .. وهو لمين ؟ 

- تنصحى اللى حواليكى بالقراءة لمين من الشعراء ومتابعة أعماله ؟ 

- بيت شعرى تتمنى عبير أن يكتبه لها زوجها .. فما هو ؟ 

- دعينا نغوص بعض الشىء ونتوغل داخل كواليس الرحلة الشعرية ... وإقترحى على من لم يجرب تجربة الكتابة ماذا يفعل ومن أين يبدأ ؟ 




نيجى بقى للجزء الثانى من السؤال .... 


وهو .. نصيحة من عبير لأخوانها فى مصر عن مسألة السفر .. وعن الشباب الذى أنا منهم وفكرة السفر التى تراودنا دائماً .. فما رأيك فى ذلك الموضوع ؟ 


وهل تجربة السفر الذى عاشتها عبير بالفعل تجربة ناجحة .. أم غير ناجحة !! لا قدر الله ... وماهى المميزات والسلبيات من هذه التجربة ؟؟؟




يلا معاكِ المايك وربنا يعينك  :: 

مش قولتلك الهجوم آت آت  ::p: 

يلا هى موتة ولا اكتر يعنى  :: 



أتمنى تكون الأسئلة خفيفة وفى صميم الإهتمامات إن شاء الله ... وأتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع ...

ولى عودة إن شاء الله

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ما فهمتش اى حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				التعريف بنفسى ...... 


انا العبد الفقير إلى الله ...

لا أبغى غير رضاه ...

ولا أحب سواه ....

أحاول بقدر استطاعتى طاعته ..

والابتعاد عن سخطه ...

والسعادة من نعمته ...

وعدم الاعتراض على معطياته ..

فهو من يحتضنى فى وقت أحزانى ...

ويتملكنى فى وقت أهاتى ...

عندما يتخلى عنى الجميع .. أجده تجاهى ..

يالله يا سميع يا وهاب أحبك يالله ...

أحب الحب من أجله ...

رضيت بالمقسوم خشية منه ...

فكيف لا أرضى وهو يعلم صالحى أكثر منى !!!




دول كلمتين بسيطتين بس عشان مش فاضى فعلا دلوقتى خالص ولا فيا دماغ إنى أكتب كل شىء .. وأتمنى ان الكلمتين دول يكونوا فى محلهم ...



**************************************


وديه كلمات خاصة بموضوع (دعينى أهمس إليكِ ) نزلتها النهاردة الصبح ....


همسة ...........


كنت من قبل أرى حياتي بلا هدف...بلا طعم
بلا لون...حياه فارغة وكأنها لم تخصني


ولم أتخيل إنه سيأتي يوم تكون فيه حياتي

عندي غالية ......أتعرفِ لماذا...؟؟؟



لقد جعلتِ لحياتى معناً جميلاً

وأضفت لها رقه وهياما لم تكن فيها أصبحت

أشعر أني أطير في عالم سحر وكأني في 

أجمل حلم وأخشى أن أفيق منه

أتمنى من كل قلبي أن أجعل البسمة لا تغادر 

شفتيكِ مثلما أسعدتني فيكفيني قربك 

عندها سأشعر بأني لامست النجوم وقبلت

القمر كيف أخبركِ عن مقدار حبي لكِ ..؟؟؟




لأنني لا أتخيل إنساناً في الوجود يحمل كل

هذا الحب في قلبه


أرجو أن يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي أثبت فيه حبي

أتعلمى بأنني حينما أحدثكِ يخفق قلبي بشدة 

مثلما حدثتكِ أول مره


منذ ذالك اليوم لم أعد أطيق بعدك...؟؟


أتذكرى حينما إلتقينا أول مره ؟؟؟

مازلت اشعر بتلك اللحظات



غاية مناي الآن أن ينتهي عمري معكِ


عندها سأموت وأنا فى غاية السعادة

لأن آخر وجه رأيته هو وجهك

وآخر صوت سمعته هو صوتك

هل تدركِ الآن مقدار حبي لكِ ؟؟!!

ولكن ....


تأتى الرياح دائما بما لا تشتهى السفن !!!


 ماشاء الله عليك ياماجد وعلى احساسك الرقيق وكلماتك
الرااااااائعات تحية كبيره على ارق ما رأت عيني كلماتك
 لهابهاء خاص جداااا وثاقبة جداااااااا سلمت يداك وباءنتظار المزيد
اختك عزة نفس
*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				برايفت وملحوظة : كلمة تحياتى على ما أعتقد إنها خاطئة وممكن نستبدلها بكلمة تحيتى ... لأن التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات ... مش لإنسان ... بمعنى ممكن تستبدلى كلمة تحياتى بكلمة تحيتى .. والله اعلم ..

أخوكِ أهلاوى
			
		

تصحيح اخي ماجد 
كلمة تحياتي ليست خطأ بالمره والتحيات التي ذكرت بالتشاهد 
كانت بالاصل ضمن حوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة
الاسراء والمعراج حين التقى الملائكة والأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام
 فكانت ضمن القاء السلام والتحيات عليهم
اما تحياتي فهي جمع لكلمة تحيه وهي ضمن القاء السلام وتحية الاسلام فيما بينهم 
 فلا خطأ بالكلمة والمعنى ولا شيء بها على الاطلاق ولاخطا ان نلقى 
التحية باءسلوب ومنهج رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام بل
 بالعكس هذا من السنة النبوية الشريفه والله تعالى اعلم
ولي عوده بعد قليل للاجابه عن اسئلتك وبعدها سوف ابدأ بالرد
 عل اخي العزيز استاذ ناصر 

الي منورنا اليوم*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				بقى لمطحنة الأسئلة ....
			
		

على الرحب والسعه هات ماعندك اخي 






			
				بما إننا معانا الشاعرة الكبيرة عبير يبقى لازم نخصص مساحة اسئلة شعرية عشان نتعرف على هذا الجانب منها برده ...


قوليلنا بقى ...


- أيه أكتر بيت شعرى مر عليكِ وعجبك ... وايه السبب .. وهو لمين ؟
			
		

هو مش واحد هم كتير اوي اوي مش هقدر اجمعهم لك الان فيها شعاركتير  بحبها اوي وبتلمس احساسي جداا وطبعا اعجابنا بالكلمه الحلوه الي بتلمس القلب
مالهوش سبب سوى اننا بنحسها ويتلمس اوتار القلب فقط  





			
				- تنصحى اللى حواليكى بالقراءة لمين من الشعراء ومتابعة أعماله ؟
			
		

- 

والله انصح الي حواليا يقروا كل كلمه حلوه وثاقبه اي من كان كاتبها
وكذلك انصح بقراءة كتاب الله العزيز الي هو اجمل ما كتب في الوجود
والي انزله مالك الملك وخالق الخلق سبحانه وتعالى واعتقد ما فيش اجمل ولا اروع
ولا ابدع من كلمات الله ممكن تلمس اوتار القلوب وتطمئنها دائما وابدا.







			
				- دعينا نغوص بعض الشىء ونتوغل داخل كواليس الرحلة الشعرية ...
			
		

نغوص منغوصش له الدنيا اصلا حررت هنا جدا يلا بينا انا محضره الطوق اهو معايا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه





			
				وإقترحى على من لم يجرب تجربة الكتابة ماذا يفعل ومن أين يبدأ ؟
			
		

الكتا به يا ماجد مش محتاجه انك تدعو احد يخوض تجربتها بمعنى لو انت جواك كلام حاسه
عاوز وحابب تترجمه هتترجمه لوحدك باءحساسك ما الشاعر الا احاسيس ومشاعر فقط عليا اني 
لو شوفت بعض الاخطاء اللغويه في الكتابه بقول ده عاوز يتصلح وده بشوفه كتير اوي في الخواطر 
اخطاء جسيمه واتمنى من المشرفين بالقاعات المختصه مراقبة ذلك  حتى يتعلم كل مبتديء كيفية كتابة الشعر والخواطر دون الوقوع في الاخطاء التي نراها.





			
				نيجى بقى للجزء الثانى من السؤال .... 


وهو .. نصيحة من عبير لأخوانها فى مصر عن مسألة السفر .. وعن الشباب الذى أنا منهم وفكرة السفر التى تراودنا دائماً .. فما رأيك فى ذلك الموضوع ؟
			
		


شوف يا ماجد وفقا للظروف الصعبه الي بتمر بيها البلد والازمات الماديه الي دخلت كل بيت خرجت منه 
ابناءه مش بس خارج بيته بل خارج وطنه فطبعا اذا كان السفر هو الي هيحل الازمه فلما لا وخاصة ان ظروف بلدنا لايعلمها الا الله ومش هقدر اخوض في تفاصيل الان لانها حقا مؤلمه وتبكيني كلما قرات
بالجرائد او حضرت الفضائيات مما يؤلم القلب ويدمع العين لما ال اليه الحال في بلدنا
لكن فيه نقطه كويس انك اثارتها هي اني انصح الشاب المقبل على السفر انه يتاكد من ان فيه عقد هو بيمضيه ويتاكد من السفاره الخاصه بالبلد الي هيسافر عليه من اسم الشركه وصحة العقد كي لا يقع 
ضحية لعملية نصب وكذلك نصيحه لوجه الله تعالى اي حد يقول تشتري عقد او تشتري اقامه ده نصب مهما كان الي بيتكلم موثوق فيه لدينا ده نصب اعلنها هنا رجاء توخي الحذر من هذه النقطه بالذات لاننا هنا بنشوف مصائب جراء ذلك وبيصعب عليا اوي الي بيحصل للشباب هنا ومش هقولك حالات كتيره امامي
شباب جامعي يجي  بفلوسه ليجد انه اتنصب عليه فبيضطر يشغل الوظائف التالية بني او زبال والله وشوفت بنفسي ده ودي تعتبر اهانه لشاب جامعي خارج وطنه انا اهون عليا اني اراه يشغل هذه الاعمال في بلده اكرمله من انه يشغلها خارج بلده




			
				وهل تجربة السفر الذى عاشتها عبير بالفعل تجربة ناجحة .. أم غير ناجحة !! لا قدر الله ...
			
		

لا اكيد ناجحه والحمد لله تعالى بفضل الله تعالى





			
				وماهى المميزات والسلبيات من هذه التجربة ؟؟؟
			
		

المميزات طبعا الماده الي بتعود عليك لان هنا الرواتب كويسه وتكفي لحاجة المعيشه
هنا بعكس بلدنا الحبيبه
اما السلبيات فكتير واولها حرمانك من اهلك من اخواتك من اعز اصحابك واحبابك
ومن ارضك ونيلك مصر بكل مافيها من روح حلوه احنا بنفتقدها بجد وعاداتنا اللذيذه
وترابط البشر فيها لا حاجات كتيييييييييييييير اوي انت خليت دموعي تنزل والله وانا بكتب يا ماجد 






			
				أتمنى تكون الأسئلة خفيفة وفى صميم الإهتمامات إن شاء الله ... وأتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع ...
			
		

فعلا والله ياماجد اسئلتك جميله جداااا ربنا يبارك فيك خليتني اتطرق لنقاط كنت اتمنى اتكلم فيها بجد انت بارع ورائع ممكن نبدا نجاوب على اخوتنا ؟ يلا*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخى ماجد 

اختى عزة نفس 


بما  ان النهارده الاثنين 

انا عندى سؤال بروحين 

يعنى سؤال واحد بس مطلوب الاجابة عليه من الضيفين


لقد طرح عليكم العديد من الاسألة منكم ومن الاعضاء 

السؤال 

ماهو السؤال الذى نال اهتمامكم ؟

وما هو السؤال الذى كنتم تحبون ان يطرح عليكم ولم يطرحة احد ؟


اخوكم ناصر الصديق 

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق 


السؤال الي نال اعجابي والله بجد كل الاسئله يا استاذ ناصر
بجد كلها جميله وفي اجابتها افاده كبيره جداااا لي وللسائلين
وجميع الحضور تطرقنا لاغلب المواضيع الهامه الي تمس جميع امور الحياه
واعتقد ان كل الاسئله كانت اكتر مما كنت اتمنى ان اسأل بكتير بجد ومكنتش 
اتمنى اتسأل بأجمل من دي اسئله بجدوانت نورتنا اوي وانا سعيده بوجودك  بجد
وبالهديه الجميله الي اهديتهالنا ربنا يبارك فيك يارب
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم
> ومن جديد لقاء ممتع وشيق بحق شكراً لك يانشوى على اختياراتك الرائعه
> عزة نفس اول مره اتعرف عليكى من خلال موضوع مطول وردود جميله جدا وواضح من اسلوبك انه السهل الممتنع بيوصل بسرعه وبفكر عالى كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب 
> نجى بقى لابنى اهلاوى فاكر انت اللى اخترت تكون اخو البنات ياوليك بقى من مامتك اللى هوة انا 
> ماشاء الله عليك بجد ردك جميل قوى واسئلتك حلوة وبالرغم من انك اشتهرت بخفه الدم والمرح والضحك وهو ليس وصمه ولاشائنه ولكن صفه اتصفت بها الا انك ايضاً تملك مفاتح الجديه والفكر والعقل الواعى بارك الله فيك 
> والى لقاء فى متابعه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أمى الغالية أم البنات >>>> كبرتك أوى بقى معلش  :: 

مرورك شرف كبير لنا ...

بجد سعدت جداً بمشاركتك الجميلة هذه ... وسعيد جداً بكلماتك الجميلة ... وبالتأكيد لى الشرف أن أكون أخاً لبناتك بارك الله لكِ فيهم ... وبارك لهم فيكِ ...

وشكراً على إطرائك الجميل بحقى .. وبالفعل فى غاية السعادة بمرورك الجميل هذا فلا تحرمنا من مرورك الذى يسعدنا دائما ...

تقبلى وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 


أخو البنات 

أهلاوى شديد


 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> معلش أنا جاي متأخر
> بس حابب أقول شكرا إرتحال علي الإختيار
> و أهلا عزة نفس وأهلاوي
> ربنا معاكم 
> انتم طحنتم بعض أسئلة


يا نهار مش فايت 


ايه اللى انا شايفه ده ..


لا لا لا لا حد يفوقنى ياجماعة 


الحكومة بذات نفسها عندنا .. 

يامرحبا يا مرحبا نورك غطى على الكهربا  ::   يادى النور يادى النور جاى فى عربية ولا فى حنطور  :: 

مش مهم تيجى متأخر .. المهم إنك جيت يا استاذ أحمد  ::p: 

بجد شكراً على المنتدى الجميل ده اللى قدمته لينا .. وشكراً على حضورك ... وأهلا بيك نورتنا والله ...

وعن الطحن فهو طحن بضمير يعنى  ::   ولسة فى اخر المقابلة يمكن نبقى دقيق ولا حاجة من كتر الطحن  :: 

تسلم يا غالى على مرورك الجميل وربنا ما يحرمنا من تعليقاتك ..

وأهلا بيك

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> اخى ماجد 
> 
> اختى عزة نفس 
> 
> 
> بما  ان النهارده الاثنين 
> ...




الغالى أستاذ ناصر الصديق 

أهلا بك مرة أخرى معانا ..

بجد مرورك فعال وجميل جداً ربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك يارب ولا من تعليقاتك ...

متأسف على التأخر فى الرد ... بجد الواحد عنده ظروف ربنا وحده اللى يعلمها ...

وعن أسئلتك الجميلة ..




> ماهو السؤال الذى نال اهتمامكم ؟


أنا الأسئلة اللى تهمنى جداً هى اللى بتنصب فى درو المرأة ودور الرجل فى الحياة ... والحرية والمساواة الخاطئة اللى فهمناها للأسف سواء للبنات .. أو للشباب ... 

سبب مشاكلنا كلها دلوقتى تتلخص فى إن مافيش حد عارف دوره فى الحياة .. والسبب هو تبدل الأدوار .. فالزوجة تريد أن تأخذ دور الزوج .. والشاب يريد أن يأخذ دور والده .. إلخ 

والأهم من وجهة نظرى والمسبب الأساسى لهذه المشاكل هو عندما تريد الزوجة أن تأخذ دور الزوج .. أو تستغل كلمة حرية بالطريقة الخاطئة ... وهذا المسبب الحقيقى للسعادة او التعاسة الزوجية ... وبالتالى المؤثر على النشأ الذى يقدم للمجتمع ...

لهذا هذه الأسئلة أحب أن أناقشها دائما ... لأن هناك الكثير من يخاف من مناقشتها حتى لا يتهم بالرجعية ... فأهلا بالرجعية إن كانت ستحفظ لى كرامتى وبيتى وشريكة حياتى ...






> وما هو السؤال الذى كنتم تحبون ان يطرح عليكم ولم يطرحة احد ؟


كان نفسى يطرح سؤال ... هل إنت راضى عن نفسك ؟؟؟ 

والإجابة معروفة ... بالنسبة لكل شاب ...

فأنا غير راضى تمام الرضا .. ولم أصل إلى هذه المرحلة ... لأنه للأسف المرحلة الجامعية تكسب الشاب او الفتاة صفات سلبية كثير ... وبعدما تنتهى المرحلة يحاول كلاً من الطرفين التخلص من هذه السلبيات ولكنه يكون شىء صعب جدا .. ولكنه لابد منه ..

فحتى الآن أنا غير راضٍٍ عن نفسى صراحة ... وأتمنى من الله أن أصل إلى مرحلة الرضا وأن يهدينى الله ويهدى شباب المسلمين جميعاً وأحقق أحلامى المتواضعة فى الحياة وأصل بأسرتى الصغيرة إلى بر الأمان ....

والوصول إلى الرضا غاية .. من يصلها فسيكون سعيد دائماً وأتمنى للجميع رضا الله عنهم ورضاهم عن أنفسهم يارب ...


أستاذ ناصر ..

نورتنا والله ومتأسف على التأخير فى الرد ... وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً ... 

وألف شكر على حضورك ومتابعتك الجميلة ...

وأسئلتك غاية فى الروعة بارك الله فيك ..

أخوك أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ما فهمتش اى حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟


واحد وقع مننا ياجماعة  ::   مش قولتلكوا فى الأول ما تركزوش عشان ما تهيسوش  :: 


استاذ ناصر .. ايه اللى إنت مش فاهمه وفى أنهى نقطة عشان اقدر اوضحها لحضرتك ...

بس أوعى تقولى مش فاهم اى حاجة تخلينى ألف حوالين نفسى  :: 

بجد مرورك دائما يسعدنا فلا تحرمنا من تواجدك أستاذنا الكريم ...





******************************************





> ماشاء الله عليك ياماجد وعلى احساسك الرقيق وكلماتك
> الرااااااائعات تحية كبيره على ارق ما رأت عيني كلماتك
> لهابهاء خاص جداااا وثاقبة جداااااااا سلمت يداك وباءنتظار المزيد
> اختك عزة نفس


ده بس من ذوقك والله ... وشكراً على كلماتك المحفزة دائما .. وربنا ما يحرمنا من تعليقاتك الجميلة يارب ... وهذا كثير على حقى صراحة .. شاكر لكِ أخت عبير ...

 :f2: 



******************************************






> تصحيح اخي ماجد 
> كلمة تحياتي ليست خطأ بالمره والتحيات التي ذكرت بالتشاهد 
> كانت بالاصل ضمن حوار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة
> الاسراء والمعراج حين التقى الملائكة والأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام
> فكانت ضمن القاء السلام والتحيات عليهم
> اما تحياتي فهي جمع لكلمة تحيه وهي ضمن القاء السلام وتحية الاسلام فيما بينهم 
> فلا خطأ بالكلمة والمعنى ولا شيء بها على الاطلاق ولاخطا ان نلقى 
> التحية باءسلوب ومنهج رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام بل
> بالعكس هذا من السنة النبوية الشريفه والله تعالى اعلم
> ...


صراحة غير متأكد تماماً من هذا الموضوع ... ولكنى سأبحث فيه إن شاء الله وإن وجدت شىء فسأنزله فى موضوع مستقل هنا ... لأننى كنت قد قرأته فى منتدى من قبل ... وسمعتها على ما أعتقد من قبل فى خطبة مسجد !! بس بصراحة مش فاكر كويس ... بس أوعدك إن شاء الله هأبحث عنها ... وشكراً على توضيحك أختِ عبير .. بجد كل يوم أطلع منك بإفادة فربنا ما يحرمنا من أرائك ... 

وتفائلى خير إن شاء الله ربنا يهدينا إلى الحق دائما ...


*************************************


ردودك جميلة على فكرة وفيها أفكار كتيرة .. بس أنا لا أملك الوقت الكافى لإعطائها حقها فى الرد ولكنى سأعود إن شاء الله مجدداً لكى أناقشها معكِ ... شكراً على حضورك الجميل يا عبير .. وربنا ما يحرمنا من تعليقاتك ...

ويلا دورك فى الأسئلة  ::p: 

إن شاء الله لى عودة أخرى ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا بعد إنقطاع تام .. يوم بالتمام والكمال 

عشان نعصر ضيفتنا الغالية .. عزة هانم شاعرتنا الجامدة 

بسؤال كده فى السريع فى السريع ... من غير أى ضرب ولا توجيع ..

يلا بقى يا عبير ... وماتخافيش سرك فى بير ..

قوليلى بسرعة  ::p: 







موقف مش هتنسيه فى حياتك وأخدتى منه عبرة سواء موقف مضحك... محزن... محرج ... اللى تفتكريه بقى ... وقوليلنا فى الاخر استفدتى ايه ؟


يعنى انا مثلا كان مطلوب منى ادفع حساب فى كافى وماكنش فى جيبى إلا عشرين جنيه وهو حوالى 50 جنيه  ::   وهنا بقى ظهر دور وفائدة كبيرة أوى 

















للبطاقة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بعد الموقف ده عرفت ايه فايدة البطاقة صراحة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وانا اللى كنت فاكرها بتستخدم فى الكماين وبس هههههههههههههههههههه 



على العموم .. وقبل النوم ..

جاوبى يا عبير .. وماتخافيش من التغيير ..

هندارى عليكِ .. وسرك فى بير ..

 :: 


أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				عدنا بعد إنقطاع تام .. يوم بالتمام والكمال 

عشان نعصر ضيفتنا الغالية .. عزة هانم شاعرتنا الجامدة 

بسؤال كده فى السريع فى السريع ... من غير أى ضرب ولا توجيع ..

يلا بقى يا عبير ... وماتخافيش سرك فى بير ..

قوليلى بسرعة 







موقف مش هتنسيه فى حياتك وأخدتى منه عبرة سواء موقف مضحك... محزن... محرج ... اللى تفتكريه بقى ... وقوليلنا فى الاخر استفدتى ايه ؟


يعنى انا مثلا كان مطلوب منى ادفع حساب فى كافى وماكنش فى جيبى إلا عشرين جنيه وهو حوالى 50 جنيه   وهنا بقى ظهر دور وفائدة كبيرة أوى

للبطاقة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بعد الموقف ده عرفت ايه فايدة البطاقة صراحة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وانا اللى كنت فاكرها بتستخدم فى الكماين وبس هههههههههههههههههههه 


على العموم .. وقبل النوم ..

جاوبى يا عبير .. وماتخافيش من التغيير ..

هندارى عليكِ .. وسرك فى بير ..




أخوكِ أهلاوى
			
		


عدنا
اهلا بيك يامجد وبالمأازق الجامده ههههههههههههههههه
شوف ياماجد انا والله حصلي كم هائل من المواقف الحرجه كانت كتير
هحاول اذكرلك الي افتكره وامري الى الله
مره كنت رايحه مشوار وراكبه تاكسي انا وصاحبتي وطبعااحنا الاتنين
بنتسابق اننا ندفع الاجره بتاعة التاكسي  فهي اصرت تدفعلي واحنا رايحين مشوارنا
المهم واحنا راجعين ركبنا تاكسي واحنا في التاكسي بدانا نتسابق لدفع الاجره من
 قبل مانوصل ولانه كان هينزلني في مكان وهي في مكان تاني بعد ما انزل انا
المهم وانا وهي بنتخانق على الدفع والسواق مديلنا ودنه بيتابع عشان يشوف مين
الي هتغلب وتدفعله الاجره المهم قولتله معاك فكة عشرين جنيه قالي اه المهم
اداني الفكه ونسيت اديله العشرين جنيه بسبب التسابق الي بيني وبين صاحبتي
المهم طلعتله من الفكه الي ادهالي الاجره واديتهاله واخدت الباقي وحطيته في الشنطه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه من غير ما اديله العشرين جنيه الجامده الي المفروض 
اني فكيتها منه هههههههههههه الراجل من لبخته في اختلافنا انا وصاحبتي نسي ياخد 
العشرين جنيه اصلا ههههههههههههههه ووصلني بالسلامه ونزلت وبعد ما طلعت عمارتنا
 لقيت صاحبتي بتتصل عالموبايل بقولها خير قالتلي انتي صحيح مديتيش للسواق العشرين جنيه 
 قولتلها بيتهأيلي اديتهاله قالتلي بيحلف انك مديتهالوش المهم قولتلها لحظه اشوف شنطتي المهم
 فتحت الشنطه لقيت فلوسي زايده ههههههههههههههه قولتلها فعلا نسيت وطبعا 
صاحبتي دفعت العشرين جنيه للسواق من معاها وانا فضلت اضحك طول اليوم 
وكل ما افتكر الموقف ده اموت من الضحك كله من الزهايمر هههههههههههههههههههههههه


وموقف تاني


مره كنت ماشه انا وصديقتي وبنعدي الشارع وانا جبانه اوي في الحكايه دي
 فكنت متشبسه بايديها وماسكاها فهي لفت نظرها شيء في فاترينه كانت خلفنا
 و كنا واخدين وضع استعداد للعبور  اول ما السيارت تهدى شويه 
لكني فوجئت بيها سابت ايدي ورجعت للخلف شويه المهم الطريق هدي شويه روحت ماسكه ايديها
وعديت بسرعه معاها وبعد ما عديت ببص لقيت الي في ايدي واحد راجل ههههههههههههههههه
ومش هي وهو فرحان ومبسوط اوي طبعا ومنشكح اوي وبيضحك  لا وسايبلي ايده عادي 
ههههههههه طبعا انا اتصدمت وصرخت قولت البنت اتحولت لراجل ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه
 ببص لقيتها لسه على الصف التاني وماعدتش معايا اصلا وبتبصلي من بعيد وبتضحك ههههههههههههههههههه

ولي مواقف كتيره بس اتعلمت ايه ؟؟؟
ما اعرفش اعتقد مواقفي دي جت كده يعني مفيش شيء نتعلمه منها
سوى اننا ناخد بالنا ونخلي ذهننا حاضر طول الوقت وده شيء صعب
 في الزمن الصعب الي احنا فيه والي اتسبب في انتشار الزهايمر بين الناس ههههههههههههه 


*

----------


## عزة نفس

*اهلا بيك يا ماجد وعوده مع سؤالين ليك
عالسريع 
السؤال الاول
شوف يا ماجد انا طبعا عارفه ان اكتر 3 قاعات 
انت مقبل عليهم هم فك التكشيره والقاعة الرياضيه وطبعا الخواطر
بخلاف ال3 قاعات الي ذكرتهم الان ايه بعدهم اكتر القاعات تحوز اهتمام ماجد
وتشد انتباهه؟؟؟

السؤال الثاني 
ماذا يشكل منتدى ابناء مصر ( لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ) 
بالنسبه لأهلاوي شديد ؟؟؟؟
 جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوب
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *
> 
> عدنا
> اهلا بيك يامجد وبالمأازق الجامده ههههههههههههههههه
> شوف ياماجد انا والله حصلي كم هائل من المواقف الحرجه كانت كتير
> هحاول اذكرلك الي افتكره وامري الى الله
> مره كنت رايحه مشوار وراكبه تاكسي انا وصاحبتي وطبعااحنا الاتنين
> بنتسابق اننا ندفع الاجره بتاعة التاكسي  فهي اصرت تدفعلي واحنا رايحين مشوارنا
> المهم واحنا راجعين ركبنا تاكسي واحنا في التاكسي بدانا نتسابق لدفع الاجره من
> ...









> عدنا
> اهلا بيك يامجد وبالمأازق الجامده ههههههههههههههههه
> شوف ياماجد انا والله حصلي كم هائل من المواقف الحرجه كانت كتير
> هحاول اذكرلك الي افتكره وامري الى الله
> مره كنت رايحه مشوار وراكبه تاكسي انا وصاحبتي وطبعااحنا الاتنين
> بنتسابق اننا ندفع الاجره بتاعة التاكسي  فهي اصرت تدفعلي واحنا رايحين مشوارنا
> المهم واحنا راجعين ركبنا تاكسي واحنا في التاكسي بدانا نتسابق لدفع الاجره من
>  قبل مانوصل ولانه كان هينزلني في مكان وهي في مكان تاني بعد ما انزل انا
> المهم وانا وهي بنتخانق على الدفع والسواق مديلنا ودنه بيتابع عشان يشوف مين
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه يا مكارة ههههههههههههههههههههه فى الاخر خليتى صاحبتك اللى دفعت برده  ::p:  

حلوة الطريقة ديه نجربها ههههههههههههههههههه وفى الاخر نقول الزهايمر أو إنى نسيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد موقف يموت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا على الضحة اللى ببلاش على الصبح ديه 


لى عودة لتكملة التعليق هههههههههههههههههههه

برب

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا بعد الكبسة اللى حصلت لى وأنا بعلق وأنا فى الكورس  ::  

نكمل التعليق بقى على هداوة  ::p: 







> مره كنت ماشه انا وصديقتي وبنعدي الشارع وانا جبانه اوي في الحكايه دي
> كنت متشبسه بايديها وماسكاها فهي لفت نظرها شيء في فاترينه كانت خلفنا
> و كنا واخدين وضع استعداد للعبور اول ما السيارت تهدى شويه 
> لكني فوجئت بيها سابت ايدي ورجعت للخلف شويه المهم الطريق هدي شويه روحت ماسكه ايديها
> وعديت بسرعه معاها وبعد ما عديت ببص لقيت الي في ايدي واحد راجل ههههههههههههههههه
> ومش هي وهو فرحان ومبسوط اوي طبعا ومنشكح اوي وبيضحك لا وسايبلي ايده عادي 
> ههههههههه طبعا انا اتصدمت وصرخت قولت البنت اتحولت لراجل ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه
> ببص لقيتها لسه على الصف التاني وماعدتش معايا اصلا وبتبصلي من بعيد وبتضحك ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه

هو إنتِ ههههههههههههههههههه وأنا أقول مين ديه اللى بتشدنى وافتكرتها رايحة تغدينى ولا تعزمنى على حاجة ساقعة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::p: 


على فكرة الموقف ده بالنص حصل معايا بس كان ابن خالى هو اللى شد ايد واحدة واقفة قريب مننا وإحنا واقفين فى الكلية وكان متنرفز فبيشدنى بقوة عشان نمشى وكده ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا انا وقعت على الارض من الضحك وهو بعد ما إتحرج وشد البنت لمسافة تقرب من 10 متر وبعدها اكتشف مات على نفسه من الضحك برده ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موقف فى قمة الإحراج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والناس بتحسبنا مجانين على فكرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بجد موقف تحفة .. ربنا يسعدك ياعبير زى ما اسعدتينا ....


فاصل ونواصل ...

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا مرة أخرى .. بعد إنقطاعنا برهة  :: 

نييجى بقى للأسئلة ... ونرجع تانى للجنة الثانوية العامة  ::p:  >>>> الله لا يعيدها أيام  :1: 





> اهلا بيك يا ماجد وعوده مع سؤالين ليك
> عالسريع


يا هلا يا هلا بعضوتنا المتألقة دايما ...

يلا هاتى السريع بتاعك ده لما نشوووووووووووووووووف  ::p: 






> السؤال الاول


كويس إنك شم قولتى .. السؤال الأول .. علل ؟ .... كنت هحسب نزل الجزء التانى لفيلم عودة بوحة  ::p: 






> شوف يا ماجد انا طبعا عارفه ان اكتر 3 قاعات 
> انت مقبل عليهم هم فك التكشيره والقاعة الرياضيه وطبعا الخواطر
> بخلاف ال3 قاعات الي ذكرتهم الان ايه بعدهم اكتر القاعات تحوز اهتمام ماجد
> وتشد انتباهه؟؟؟



طبعاً سؤال جميل جداً وعميق ومحتاج كلام كتير جداً يتقال فيه ... وأنا هختصر فى الإجابة بتاعته عشان الوقت بس ..

طبعاً كل شخص بيعمل أى فعل فى أى مكان بيكون منتظر رد الفعل ... بمعنى إنى بشتغل عشان عايز فلوس .. أو عايز اشعر بالإنجاز .. أو     أو    أو .. إلخ 

وده ينطبق على المنتدى ... فكل واحد ليه هدف من دخوله الإنترنت .. فيه اللى عايز يعبر عن أرائه .. وفيه اللى عايز يرفه عن نفسه .. وفيه اللى عايز يستفيد من شىء .. وفيه اللى عايز يقدم شىء ... إلخ 

فإنتى ذكرتى تلت أقسام إنى بداوم على دخولهم .. وهما ::

فك التكشيرة ... هدفى من دخولها هو الترفيه ليا وللى حواليا ... ونكسر مود الضغوط اللى بنواجهها فى حياتنا اليومية ..

الرياضة ... معشوقة أى واحد فى مصر على الاخص .. وبرده وسيلة ترفيه .. وتسلية .. والإنتساب لنادى مثلا أو لفريق مصر وفوزه بيشعرك بالفخر والإنجاز .. وكله فى الاخر مجرد تسلية برده .. يعنى تقع فى نطاق الترفيه ..

الخواطر .. بصراحة القاعة ديه بحس بشعور جميل أوى وأنا فيها .. وحسيت إنى إتلاقيت فيها نفسى وبعض الاشياء اللى تنقصنى ... كنت فى فترة الثانوية بتابع المدارس الشعرية والشعراء بحكم الدراسة وكنت بعجب بيها جداً بس تجربة الكتابة لم أخوضها من قبل إلا قليل جداً .. وأنا لسة فى بدايتى وعارف إن كلماتى لا تنسب للشعر أو غيره .. ولكنها تعبيرات داخلية حسيت إن الواحد فعلا بيرتاح ويشعر بالسعادة لما يخرجها فى شكل كلمات .. بصراحة قسم أى حد بيدخله ويشارك فيه بيحس براحة نفسية .. ويطلع كل اللى جواه بدون كتمان او إخفاء .. وده فيه راحة كبيرة جدا لأى شخص ... 
عشان كده القاعة ديه مجال للترويح عن النفس وتفريغ الطاقات والإحساس بالراحة فى النهاية .. وأنصح من يخاف من الكتابة أن يحاول فبالفعل إحساس جميل عندما تخرج كلمات محتبسة داخل أى شخص ... 


أما عن الأقسام الأخرى التى  تشد إنتباهى ... فهى قاعة المناقشات ...

فمعشوقتى الأولى منذ زمن هو قاعة المناقشات فى أى منتدى ... ولضيق الوقت فى هذه الأيام فإننى لا أتواجد فيها كثيراً لأن النقاش له أبعاد وأفكار لابد أن ترتب ترتيباً صحيحاً حتى تصل الفكرة ووجهة النظر بالطريقة الصحيحة للطرف المقابل .. ولهذا أتواجد فى القاعات الأخرى لأن تعليقاتها لا تحتاج إلى عناء فى الكتابة أو التفكير الكثير او المواظبة على النقاش .... وذلك سبب أيضاً فى قلة مشاركاتى فى قاعة الخواطر لأن الكتابات تكون حسب الحالة المزاجية ...

لذلك فقاعة المناقشات هى معشوقتى الأولى فى أى مكان ... وأحب مناقشة الأفكار وتبادل الأراء مع أصدقائى وأخوانى فى أى مكان ...









> السؤال الثاني 
> ماذا يشكل منتدى ابناء مصر ( لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ) 
> بالنسبه لأهلاوي شديد ؟؟؟؟


سؤال صعب جداً على فكرة ... لأن الكلام فى مثل هذه المواقف يتطاير ولا يصبح له وجود ...

طبعاً المنتدى يمثلى أصدقاء وأخوات فى الله والحضن الدافىء لأبناء مصر أم الدنيا ... أشعر أنى فى بيتى فى وسط أخوانى ... بالطبع مكان يجمع شخصيات جميلة بحق ورائعة .. ولم أجد هنا غير الحب والأخوة ... فهما صفتان متلازمتان فى هذا المنتدى .. وألف شكر لأستاذ أحمد صلاح على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. وعلى فرصة تجمعنا هنا بسبب هذا المنتدى والتعرف على شخصيات غاية فى الروعة ...




ومن غيره ماكنتش هجاوب على اسئلتك ديه  ::p:  









> جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوب



جاوبت خلاص يا سيادة المأمور  ::p:   ::p: 


براءة ولا ايه  :: 



يارب ما ناخدش إعدام  :1:  




أسئلتك غاية فى الروعة يا عبير .. تسلم ايدك .. وافكارك ... 

وألف شكر على المقابلة الجميلة ديه ...

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

سؤال كده بقى فى السريع جاى على نفسى أقوله  ::p: 









ولا اقولك 










هما سؤالين 









لا تلاتة 





ولا اقولك







خليها اتنين ... اتنين 






أول سؤال :



ايه شعورك وإحنا سارقين يوم كامل زيادة على المقابلة .. وإختفاء نشوى ههههههههههههههه ؟ 





السؤال الثانى :



قوليلى سؤال ماتوقعتيش حد يسأله .. وفعلا مافيش حد سأله ولا قاله هنا ؟ ايه هو السؤال ده بقى ياترى  ::p: 



عيشى بقى الإحراج على حق هههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكِ 


 :1:

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*هاي هاي وانشالله متنكنش باي ولا حتى أي دونت نو وهتكون مدخلتي بي Yes ونعم ومن غير زعل وياعيني على الكلام في الجد وفي الهزار وخلوني خلوني مع اهلاوي وعزه نفس سيبوني هدخل معاهم في مداااخلات من غير اي مضااهرااااات دنا هقول كلام كبير ميعرفش معناه الصغير ولا يقدر يفهمة الكبير ده مجرد كلام مش حب وغرام ولا حلم بنحلمة في المنام 

خلوني ابدا بي المعلم اهلاوي ابن الباشا افنداااوي وبعدين ننتقل مع عزه النفس الي بتقول كلام يفتح النفس 

                             ياباسط ياباسط  الناس بي اهلاوي هاصت 

اهلاوي شديد  ركز معايا حبتين عاوز ادووخك بي كملتين 



                                 كل حاجة ولها حاجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                         الا الحاجة ده ملهااااش حاااجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                            فهمت حاااااااااااااااجة ؟
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                              بس ولا عليك من حاااااااااااااااااجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                                واذا عندك أي حااااااااااااااجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                                قلي أي هيا الحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                                على فكرة انا عااااارف كل حااااااجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                                  اقلك حااااااااااااااااااجة ؟
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                             لا يصير في خااااااااااااطرك حاااااااااااجة 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
                       ( ااااااااااااحبك فيها حاااااااااااااااااااجة )


اهلاي ياهلاوي قوي قلبك وااربط الحزااااام وانزل معايا تحت بي امااااان دنا هكتبلك حاجة ممكن تنصدم من ده الحاجة مش زي الي فووووووق ده اي حاااااجة 












اهلاوي انتا نزلت معايا يالله ابداء الكلام انا هبداء اكتب واعبر عن الي في داخلي وهتكلم بس انتا اكيد هتنصدم نقول يالله وخليها يبني على الله 













اهلاوي 





ملعوووووووووووووووووووون 















ملعوووووووووووووووووووووووووون 


















اهلاوي ها هتنزل ولا خلاص مش عاوز تنزل اكتر من كدا انا  اقول احسن انك تنزل معايا كمان حبتين 
















وكماااااااااااااان ملعووووووووووووووووووووون 

















اهلاووووووووووي ملعووووووووووون مين يكرهك ويعاااااااااااااديك 


اهلاوي بعد مالعبنا بي اعصابك شويتين عاوزين نقول عنك كلمتين دول هما الي فاظلين في قلبنا وبعد كدا هنصفي على الحديدة  بس تستاهلهم وفوق عليهم بوستين 

اهلاوي ياحبيب قلبنا               ياواخد النور عننا 
انتا اكيد وااحد مننا                 ومكانك ديمن في قلبنا 
ياروح  الـــروح                      يادواء للهم والجروح 
انتا انسان حبوب                     لكل الخلق والشعووب
حبك في القلب يبان                   من غير تحدي ولا برهااان 

             وفي اخر الكلام لأيجوز الا السلام 


قبل ما انتقل للاخت عزه نفس مش هنسى الاسئلة في علم النفس 

انا هسئلك 3 اسئلة وياليت تجاوب عليها من غير مثاااالية ولا حتى تستعمل الحنية  

س1 / افترض انو خيروك بين بنتين الاولى جمال وخفة ودلع بس من غير اخلاق وبتكلم الشباب والتنية مفش لا جمال ولا دلع بس فيه احترام ولا بتعرف اي شاااب هتختار مين ؟

س2/ اية رايك بي المقولة ده؟ 
ان الزمان  زمان( سو )
وجميع الخلق ( بو )
فاذا سئلتهم بنبأ
فجوابهم عن ذاك (وو)
ذهب الكرام بأسرهم 
وبقي لنا ليت ولو 
س3/ من صديق اهلاوي او ماااجد بتحب تذكرة هنا في المنتدى انا اقصد صديق يكون من خارج المنتدى 

كلمة صراااااحة من فوفو لي ماااجد 
انا شايف الناس هنا في المنتدى بيحبوك وانا واحد من دول الي بيحبوك لانك بجد انتا بتتخل القلب بسرعة الصاااااروخ واتمنى انا اتعرف عليك اكتر واكتر اخوك فراس الغامدي 


 انا هنزل تحت هتكلم مع الاخت عزه نفس اوعى انتا تنزل معايا خلاص انتا حدك هنا ده منطقة الاخت عزة نفس بس عاوز اهديك حاجة قبل مخرج 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كحة كحة هههههههههههههههههههههه انا اسف يااهلاوي كان نفسي اهديك ضحكة صفية من غير كحة بس والله معرفش لية لما بظحك جااامد بكح مع اني مبشربش سجائر
بس ممكن تكون الكحة ده فاااااااااصل اعلااااااااااااااااااااااني  













   وخلونا مع عزه نفس الي بتقول كلام بيفتح النفس 

اقول اية ولا اية انا صح  مش بتاع حنان ولأ حب وغرام بس أول مشفت كلامك قلت ياسلام ياسلام دة اكيد مش اي كلام ولأ حتا تعبير بينكتب وينقااااال دة اكيد مجموعة سهاااام موجها للقلوب قبل العيووون كلام كبير ميفهموش الأ الكباااار كلام كلة نغم خالي من التعقيد وفيلة شقن وفعلآ ياسلام ياسلام وفي اخر الكلام لايجوز الأ السلااااااااااااااااام 

انا برضو هسئلك 3 اسئلة بس عاووز جواب صريح من غير مثالية ولا حتى فيها حنية 

س1/ افترضي انو خيروكي بين راجلين الاول جميل ووسيم وخفيف ورشيق بس بي بتكلم مع بناااااات وداخل معاهم في حب وغرام والتاني لا جمال ولا وسامة ولا حتى خفة ورشاقة بس مش بتاع بنات وراجل كلة احترام هتختاري مين ؟

س2 / مارايك بي المقولة ده 

[COLOR="red"]أن الانسان قبل الحب شيء وعند الحب كل شيء وبعد الحب لاشيء* *

س3 / من هيا صديقة عزه نفس او عبير تحب ان تذكرها في المنتدى برضو انا اقصد صديقة خارج المنتدى




وخلاص انا خلصت مدااااخلات واسئلة بس قبل ماااااانخرج لاااااااااااااازم يكون في عدل يعني لازم ندي عبير هدية متل الاخ اهلاوووووي 
عبير انا عندي ورده   بس مينفعش اديكي الورده لانها بجد بجد مش بتعتي بس ولا يهمك انا ديمن عندي الحل  ممكن تشميها على السريع واخدها مره تنية 













وفي الختام لابد انا اشكر صاحبة الفكره الجميلة ده اا نا ميحضرنيش اسمها بس والله فكره جميلة بس عندي شوية عتب على الاخت انا والله مكنتش عارف في الموضوع ده الى اليوم وعن طريق الصدفة يعني لازم تعملو اعلاااان في بقية الغرف على شان نشارك الضيوووووف واخيرا وليس اخيرا شكرا شكرا للاخ اهلاوي والاخت عزه نفس وانشالله مكنش  ازعجنااااااكم وباي وباي وانشالله نجيكم الاسبوع الجاي بعد ما تبهدلنا الامتحاااانات 










*[/COLOR]

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				عدنا مرة أخرى .. بعد إنقطاعنا برهة
			
		

حمدالله على السلامه يا ماجد





			
				نييجى بقى للأسئلة ... ونرجع تانى للجنة الثانوية العامة  >>>> الله لا يعيدها أيام 

يا هلا يا هلا بعضوتنا المتألقة دايما ...
			
		

اهلا بيك ياماجد وميرسي ليك على ذوقك بجد عجبتني اوي كلمة متألقه بتخليني اتخيلني
مذيعه زي ماكنت بتمنى بجد ميرسي على كلامك الطيب ربنا يخليك يارب






			
				السؤال الاول 

كويس إنك شم قولتى .. السؤال الأول .. علل ؟ .... كنت هحسب نزل الجزء التانى لفيلم عودة بوحة  
			
		

 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه شم قولتي دي هههههههههههههههه ا





			
				طبعاً سؤال جميل جداً وعميق ومحتاج كلام كتير جداً يتقال فيه ... وأنا هختصر فى الإجابة بتاعته عشان الوقت بس ..

طبعاً كل شخص بيعمل أى فعل فى أى مكان بيكون منتظر رد الفعل ... بمعنى إنى بشتغل عشان عايز فلوس .. أو عايز اشعر بالإنجاز .. أو أو أو .. إلخ 

وده ينطبق على المنتدى ... فكل واحد ليه هدف من دخوله الإنترنت .. فيه اللى عايز يعبر عن أرائه .. وفيه اللى عايز يرفه عن نفسه .. وفيه اللى عايز يستفيد من شىء .. وفيه اللى عايز يقدم شىء ... إلخ 

فإنتى ذكرتى تلت أقسام إنى بداوم على دخولهم .. وهما ::

فك التكشيرة ... هدفى من دخولها هو الترفيه ليا وللى حواليا ... ونكسر مود الضغوط اللى بنواجهها فى حياتنا اليومية ..

الرياضة ... معشوقة أى واحد فى مصر على الاخص .. وبرده وسيلة ترفيه .. وتسلية .. والإنتساب لنادى مثلا أو لفريق مصر وفوزه بيشعرك بالفخر والإنجاز .. وكله فى الاخر مجرد تسلية برده .. يعنى تقع فى نطاق الترفيه ..

الخواطر .. بصراحة القاعة ديه بحس بشعور جميل أوى وأنا فيها .. وحسيت إنى إتلاقيت فيها نفسى وبعض الاشياء اللى تنقصنى ... كنت فى فترة الثانوية بتابع المدارس الشعرية والشعراء بحكم الدراسة وكنت بعجب بيها جداً بس تجربة الكتابة لم أخوضها من قبل إلا قليل جداً .. وأنا لسة فى بدايتى وعارف إن كلماتى لا تنسب للشعر أو غيره .. ولكنها تعبيرات داخلية حسيت إن الواحد فعلا بيرتاح ويشعر بالسعادة لما يخرجها فى شكل كلمات .. بصراحة قسم أى حد بيدخله ويشارك فيه بيحس براحة نفسية .. ويطلع كل اللى جواه بدون كتمان او إخفاء .. وده فيه راحة كبيرة جدا لأى شخص ... 
عشان كده القاعة ديه مجال للترويح عن النفس وتفريغ الطاقات والإحساس بالراحة فى النهاية .. وأنصح من يخاف من الكتابة أن يحاول فبالفعل إحساس جميل عندما تخرج كلمات محتبسة داخل أى شخص ... 


أما عن الأقسام الأخرى التى تشد إنتباهى ... فهى قاعة المناقشات ...

فمعشوقتى الأولى منذ زمن هو قاعة المناقشات فى أى منتدى ... ولضيق الوقت فى هذه الأيام فإننى لا أتواجد فيها كثيراً لأن النقاش له أبعاد وأفكار لابد أن ترتب ترتيباً صحيحاً حتى تصل الفكرة ووجهة النظر بالطريقة الصحيحة للطرف المقابل .. ولهذا أتواجد فى القاعات الأخرى لأن تعليقاتها لا تحتاج إلى عناء فى الكتابة أو التفكير الكثير او المواظبة على النقاش .... وذلك سبب أيضاً فى قلة مشاركاتى فى قاعة الخواطر لأن الكتابات تكون حسب الحالة المزاجية ...

لذلك فقاعة المناقشات هى معشوقتى الأولى فى أى مكان ... وأحب مناقشة الأفكار وتبادل الأراء مع أصدقائى وأخوانى فى أى مكان ...
			
		

ماشاء الله واضح طبعا من كلامك انك فكرك مستنير لاني دي كلها خصال الانسان 
المستنير الواعى المتفتح






			
				 السؤال الثاني 
ماذا يشكل منتدى ابناء مصر ( لؤلؤة المشرق العربي ) 
بالنسبه لأهلاوي شديد ؟؟؟؟   


سؤال صعب جداً على فكرة ... لأن الكلام فى مثل هذه المواقف يتطاير ولا يصبح له وجود ...

طبعاً المنتدى يمثلى أصدقاء وأخوات فى الله والحضن الدافىء لأبناء مصر أم الدنيا ... أشعر أنى فى بيتى فى وسط أخوانى ... بالطبع مكان يجمع شخصيات جميلة بحق ورائعة .. ولم أجد هنا غير الحب والأخوة ... فهما صفتان متلازمتان فى هذا المنتدى ..
ومن غيره ماكنتش هجاوب على اسئلتك ديه
			
		

وكأنك تتحدث عني لساني تمام  نفس وجهة نظري وبيتهيألي نفس وجهة نظر
جميع اخوتنا واخواتنا في اجمل واحه راتها عيناي




			
				وألف شكر لأستاذ أحمد صلاح على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. وعلى فرصة تجمعنا هنا بسبب هذا المنتدى والتعرف على شخصيات غاية فى الروعة ...
			
		

 وانا كمان بوجه تحية تقدير وامتنان لابن البلد قائد سفينتنا وراعي
واحتنا ورب اسرتنا الكبيره والجميله اسرة لؤلؤة المشرق العربي
ومن هنا كمان بقوله سلمت يداك اخي العزيز احمد صلاح على المجهود الرائع
الي بتبذله من اجلنا ومن اجل واحتنا الراقيه وكل عام وانت واحنا كلنا طيبين


*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

منور ياعم فراس .. والله سعيد جداً بوجودك ..


إمبارح عملتلك تعليق جامد أوى على فكرة من نوعية 100 صفحة اللى إنت عاملها ديه  :: 

بس يا للاسف تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن والكمبيوتر فصل والله ...

يلا إن شاء الله بليل هرجع اعلق عليك .. وربنا يستر والنور ما يقطعش  ::p: 

نورك غطى على المقابلة ياعم الحاج  :1: 

نورتنا والله ياغالى ...

----------


## بنت شهريار

يابولييييييييييييييييييييييييييس
يانشووووووووووووووووووى
الحققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققى
الضيوف لسه قاعدين
لا بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
دا مش عدل
انا قعدت اسبوعين بس
انا عاوزة حقى
ياتجيبولى حقى
ياهقعد هنا مع الضيوف واهرررررررررررررررريهم اسئلة
ولو انهم ماشاء الله مش محتاجين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد ضيفين اكثر من رائعين
عبير الغالية .. انا عارفاها كويس اوى
طيبتها وحنيتها ومبادئها مع خفة دمها

امااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

اهلاوى باشا
الشهير بخفة الدم والتعليقات اللى ملهاش اى حل
واللى محدش بيقدر عليه الا عصابة حمادة وتوتو طبعا
عرفت عنه اشياء اجمل واجمل
ربنا يوفقه فى حياتة يارب
ويهديلة النت علشان يبطل يتلكك 
ويقول تالت ورابع وعاشر رد وميوصلش
قديمة .. كنت بقولها زمان وانا صغيرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو عووووووووووووووووودة 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*
عدنــــــــــــــــااا
اهلا بيك ياماجد واهلا  بأخونا فراس الغامدي 

هجاوب على اسئلتك طبعا ياماجد بس في الاول ارحب بضيوفنا الأعزاء ولي عوده مع
 الاجابه علي اسئلتك 
وطبعا ارتحال الغاليه صاحبة موضوعنا الجميل ده انا عرفت انها
عندها امتحانات فدعواتنا جميعا لها بالتيسير والتوفيق انشاء الله تعالى






وخلونا مع عزه نفس الي بتقول كلام بيفتح النفس 

اقول اية ولا اية انا صح مش بتاع حنان ولأ حب وغرام بس أول مشفت كلامك قلت ياسلام ياسلام دة اكيد مش اي كلام ولأ حتا تعبير بينكتب وينقااااال دة اكيد مجموعة سهاااام موجها للقلوب قبل العيووون كلام كبير ميفهموش الأ الكباااار كلام كلة نغم خالي من التعقيد وفيلة شقن وفعلآ ياسلام ياسلام وفي اخر الكلام لايجوز الأ السلااااااااااااااااام 

انا برضو هسئلك 3 اسئلة بس عاووز جواب صريح من غير مثالية ولا حتى فيها حنية
			
		

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بيك اخونا العزيز فراس الدنيا منوره بوجودك وكلامك الطيب الغالي  الله يبارك فيك
 يارب بجد اسعدني تواجدك العطر وكلامك الرائع  





			
				وفي الختام لابد انا اشكر صاحبة الفكره الجميلة ده اا نا ميحضرنيش اسمها بس والله فكره جميلة بس عندي شوية عتب على الاخت انا والله مكنتش عارف في الموضوع ده الى اليوم وعن طريق الصدفة يعني لازم تعملو اعلاااان في بقية الغرف على شان نشارك الضيوووووف واخيرا وليس اخيرا شكرا شكرا للاخ اهلاوي والاخت عزه نفس وانشالله مكنش ازعجنااااااكم وباي وباي وانشالله نجيكم الاسبوع الجاي بعد ما تبهدلنا الامتحاااانات
			
		

واحنا كمان بنشكرك ونشكر اختنا الغاليه ارتحال صاحبة الموضوع والفكره وصاحبة
 اروع واجمل الافكار ودعواتنا جميعا لها بالنجاح والتوفيق في الاختبارات يارب
اما عن اسئلتك فلي عوده يافراس بس كان فيه اسئله موجهها لي اخونا ماجد اهلاوي
هرد عليها لحسن يفتكر اني مبعرفش ارد ههههههههههههههه واني بليده
فمضطره اجاوب على اسئلته واجاوب على اسئلتك الرااااااائعه بس بعد ما اشوف
حكاية ماجد معايا ايه ههههههههههههههههههههه ولي عوده مع اسئلتك 
يا فراس واهلا ومرحبا بك
ودي مني لحضرتك يافراس

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*



			
				يابولييييييييييييييييييييييييييس
يانشووووووووووووووووووى
الحققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققى
الضيوف لسه قاعدين
لا بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
دا مش عدل
انا قعدت اسبوعين بس
انا عاوزة حقى
ياتجيبولى حقى
ياهقعد هنا مع الضيوف واهرررررررررررررررريهم اسئلة
ولو انهم ماشاء الله مش محتاجين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
			
		

ههههههههههههههههه اهلا يابيرووووووو ياروووووووووح قلبي
نورتينا احنا بقى كسرنا القوانين مخصوصعشان تيجي تنورينا
وتهجمي علينا انت وعصابتك وتهرينااااااااا اسئله
هههههههههههههه منورانا ياغاليه






			
				بجد بجد ضيفين اكثر من رائعين
عبير الغالية .. انا عارفاها كويس اوى
طيبتها وحنيتها ومبادئها مع خفة دمها
			
		

ميرسي ياغاليه ده من ذوقك ومن جمال قلبك
الي بيشوف الناس كلها طيبه زيك ياقمر





			
				امااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

اهلاوى باشا
الشهير بخفة الدم والتعليقات اللى ملهاش اى حل
واللى محدش بيقدر عليه الا عصابة حمادة وتوتو طبعا
عرفت عنه اشياء اجمل واجمل
ربنا يوفقه فى حياتة يارب
ويهديلة النت علشان يبطل يتلكك 
ويقول تالت ورابع وعاشر رد وميوصلش
قديمة .. كنت بقولها زمان وانا صغيرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لي عووووووووووووووووودة
			
		

وده نفس كلامي يابيرو والله ماجد انسان ظريف جدااااا
وطيب وماشاء الله مستنير ووعقلاني وخلوق ويارب يكرمه
ويكرمك ياغاليه ويديم الحب والاخوة بينا وانتي نورتينا بجد
ومنتظرين عودتك لينا ياقمر انشاء الله
خدي الورده دي مني ليكي 
*

----------


## عزة نفس

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو إنتِ ههههههههههههههههههه وأنا أقول مين ديه اللى بتشدنى وافتكرتها رايحة تغدينى ولا تعزمنى على حاجة ساقعة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> على فكرة الموقف ده بالنص حصل معايا بس كان ابن خالى هو اللى شد ايد واحدة واقفة قريب مننا وإحنا واقفين فى الكلية وكان متنرفز فبيشدنى بقوة عشان نمشى وكده ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا انا وقعت على الارض من الضحك وهو بعد ما إتحرج وشد البنت لمسافة تقرب من 10 متر وبعدها اكتشف مات على نفسه من الضحك برده ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد موقف فى قمة الإحراج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والناس بتحسبنا مجانين على فكرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه صح والله كله من الزهايمر الي هيودينا في
 داهيه هههههههههههه*

----------


## عزة نفس

*




			
				أول سؤال :

ايه شعورك وإحنا سارقين يوم كامل زيادة على المقابلة ..  ههههههههههههههه ؟
			
		

هههههههههههههههههه مفيش احلى واجمل من دي سرقه ههههههههههه
وبنت شهريار عاوزه تبلغ الشرطه علينا 
هههههههههههههههه يلا بس نخلص
الموضوع ونشوف لنا حته نتاوى فيها
 لحد ما الموضوع يهدى ههههههههههههههه





			
				وإختفاء نشوى
			
		

نشوى في امتحانات ربنا معاها واحنا على ضوء
فكرتها الرائعه والمستنيره الله يرجعهالنا بالسلامه يارب
ويوفقها ويساعدها وترجع يارب لينا بالسلامه





			
				السؤال الثانى :

قوليلى سؤال ماتوقعتيش حد يسأله .. وفعلا مافيش حد سأله ولا قاله هنا ؟ ايه هو السؤال ده بقى ياترى
			
		

متهيألي اني اتسألت في مواضيع هامه وشتى وتطرقنا لمواضيع هامه وحيويه
ومش متوقعه يكون فيه اسئله يعني تهتم بأمورنا الحياتيه اهم من الي اتسألتها
وكلها بصراحه كانت مفيده وجيده ومعقولة ومقبوله  
 





			
				عيشى بقى الإحراج على حق هههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكِ
			
		

 






__________________*

----------


## عزة نفس

*





			
				وخلونا مع عزه نفس الي بتقول كلام بيفتح النفس 

اقول اية ولا اية انا صح مش بتاع حنان ولأ حب وغرام بس أول مشفت كلامك قلت ياسلام ياسلام دة اكيد مش اي كلام ولأ حتا تعبير بينكتب وينقااااال دة اكيد مجموعة سهاااام موجها للقلوب قبل العيووون كلام كبير ميفهموش الأ الكباااار كلام كلة نغم خالي من التعقيد وفيلة شقن وفعلآ ياسلام ياسلام وفي اخر الكلام لايجوز الأ السلااااااااااااااااام 

انا برضو هسئلك 3 اسئلة بس عاووز جواب صريح من غير مثالية ولا حتى فيها حنية
			
		

اهلا بيك فراس وميرسي بجد انت الي كلامك حلو ويفتح النفس بجد




			
				س1/ افترضي انو خيروكي بين راجلين الاول جميل ووسيم وخفيف ورشيق بس بي بتكلم مع بناااااات وداخل معاهم في حب وغرام والتاني لا جمال ولا وسامة ولا حتى خفة ورشاقة بس مش بتاع بنات وراجل كلة احترام هتختاري مين ؟
			
		

طبعا هختار الراجل الي كله احترام لان اهم خصال الرجل والانسان بصفه عامه
هي الاحترام  والدين والشهامه والمرؤه والود والطيبه كل دول اهم من الوسامه
عندي الوسامه مش مطلوبه اصلا في الرجل وجمال الروح وخفة الضل والروح 
الطيبه هي الي بتضفي وسامه وسمه على الوجه وربنا سبحانه وتعالى قال:
(سيماهم على وجوههم) وهو ده في نظري الجمال الحقيقي  ودي كل مواصفات الراجل 
الي ارتبط بيه فقط.
س2 / مارايك بي المقولة ده 





			
				أن الانسان قبل الحب شيء وعند الحب كل شيء وبعد الحب لاشيء
			
		

طبعا لاادري انت تقصد بكلمة الحب بصفه عامه او الي فهمته من معانيك انك تقصد الحب
الي بين رجل وامراه على ما اعتقد عموما المقوله دي خاطئه بكل المقاييس
لأن الحب في نظري احساس راقي جداااا يمنح الإنسان شموخا  ويزيد من طموحه 
ويرقى بالمشاعر ولا يمكن قول ان الانسان بعد الحب لاشيء بل بالعكس
في نظري الانسان بدون حب لاشيء لأن الحب اجمل وارقى احساس بالحياه




			
				س3 / من هيا صديقة عزه نفس او عبير تحب ان تذكرها في المنتدى برضو انا اقصد صديقة خارج المنتدى
			
		

صديقاتي خارج المنتدى هم ليسو واحده بل كثيرات جداااا من المنتدى كثيرات يمكن 99 بالمائه داخل المنتدى واصبحوا انتيماتي خارجه ايضا
اما عن صديقاتي الغير مشتركات فهم نيفين ونجلا ودعاء دول انتيمات عمرى من القدم
ولكن مؤخرا اشتركت واحده منهم على يديا ههههه وهي نجلا ومن المنتدى هنا عرفت اجمل واغلى واحلى صديقات يارب يخليهم ليا طبعا مش هقدر احصيهم لانهم كتير اوي ومقربات جداااا واصبحوا يحتلون جزء كبير من قلبي واشكر الظروف الي جمعتني بيهم





			
				وخلاص انا خلصت مدااااخلات واسئلة بس قبل ماااااانخرج لاااااااااااااازم يكون في عدل يعني لازم ندي عبير هدية متل الاخ اهلاوووووي 
عبير انا عندي ورده  بس مينفعش اديكي الورده لانها بجد بجد مش بتعتي بس ولا يهمك انا ديمن عندي الحل  ممكن تشميها على السريع واخدها مره تنية
			
		

وميرسي على شمة الورد يا فراس وانت نورتنا وميرسي على الاسئله الجميله 
واسلوبك الرائع
وانت اهديتني من الورده شمه فخد انت مني
ورده بحالها 
ولا يهمك ورجع بقى الورده التانيه لأصحابها

اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *هاي هاي وانشالله متنكنش باي ولا حتى أي دونت نو وهتكون مدخلتي بي Yes ونعم ومن غير زعل وياعيني على الكلام في الجد وفي الهزار وخلوني خلوني مع اهلاوي وعزه نفس سيبوني هدخل معاهم في مداااخلات من غير اي مضااهرااااات دنا هقول كلام كبير ميعرفش معناه الصغير ولا يقدر يفهمة الكبير ده مجرد كلام مش حب وغرام ولا حلم بنحلمة في المنام 
> 
> خلوني ابدا بي المعلم اهلاوي ابن الباشا افنداااوي وبعدين ننتقل مع عزه النفس الي بتقول كلام يفتح النفس 
> 
>                              ياباسط ياباسط  الناس بي اهلاوي هاصت 
> 
> اهلاوي شديد  ركز معايا حبتين عاوز ادووخك بي كملتين
> 
> 
> ...








> هاي هاي وان شالله متنكنش باي ولا حتى أي دونت نو وهتكون مدخلتي بي Yes ونعم ومن غير زعل وياعيني على الكلام في الجد وفي الهزار وخلوني خلوني مع اهلاوي وعزه نفس سيبوني هدخل معاهم في مداااخلات من غير اي مضااهرااااات دنا هقول كلام كبير ميعرفش معناه الصغير ولا يقدر يفهمة الكبير ده مجرد كلام مش حب وغرام ولا حلم بنحلمة في المنام


يا هلا يا هلا يا هلا بفراس باشا الغلا ...

يادى النور يادى النور جاى فى عربية ولا فى حنطور .. نورتنا نورتنا يلا تعالى افطر عندنا  ::p: 

يلا ياريس تعالى ...

بأسئلتك من البداية ...

وما تخافش أنا معاك ...

وعمرى ما هاروح هناك ..

إلا أما أجاوبك على اسئلتك ..

وتعليقاتك اللى تبين موهبتك ..

موهبتك فى إضحاكنا ...

وأسعادنا وأفراحنا ...

أهلا بيك ياغالى ... 

ومن حضورك حبيت الليالى ..






> خلوني ابدا بي المعلم اهلاوي ابن الباشا افنداااوي وبعدين ننتقل مع عزه النفس الي بتقول كلام يفتح النفس 
> 
>                              ياباسط ياباسط  الناس بي اهلاوي هاصت 
> 
> اهلاوي شديد  ركز معايا حبتين عاوز ادووخك بي كملتين


يا أهلا يا أهلا ... بفراس باشا جداً .. ابدأ ياعم إبدأ .. منا عندى مبدأ .. أرد على كل الأسئلة .. عشان مش تبقى ليلتى مقندلة .. يلا ورينى اسئلتك .. صاروخية ولا سهلة من طيبتك  :: 




ربنا يستر  ::cop:: 








> كل حاجة ولها حاجة 
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> 7
> ...



تعرف لو مافيهاش حاجة ..

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7


كنت قولتلك حاجة ..

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

مش زى أى حاجة ...

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7 

تفتكر هتطلع حاجة ...

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

ديه أحلى من أى حاجة ...

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

حتة كلمة..... فيها حاجة؟؟ !!!

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

ربنا يديم الأخوة يا صاحبى والود إن شاء الله ..... هاه سمعت حاجة ؟؟؟  :4: 






> اهلاي ياهلاوي قوي قلبك وااربط الحزااااام وانزل معايا تحت بي امااااان دنا هكتبلك حاجة ممكن تنصدم من ده الحاجة مش زي الي فووووووق ده اي حاااااجة



ورينى يا معلم  ::no2:: 

أموت أنا فى الصدمات  :4:    بس أوعى تكون سايب المية شغالة وحاطط فيها سلك كهربا ههههههههه هبيعك على طول وامسك فيك هههههههههههههههه






> اهلاوي انتا نزلت معايا يالله ابداء الكلام انا هبداء اكتب واعبر عن الي في داخلي وهتكلم بس انتا اكيد هتنصدم نقول يالله وخليها يبني على الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يانهار 




يانهار 



يانهار






> اهلاوي ها هتنزل ولا خلاص مش عاوز تنزل اكتر من كدا انا  اقول احسن انك تنزل معايا كمان حبتين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :4:  ومن يكرهك برده يا صاحبى  :4: 

ايه ياعم وقعت بوقى فى ركبتى يؤ يؤ يؤ قصدى وقعت قلبى فى رجلى  :4:  







> اهلاوي بعد مالعبنا بي اعصابك شويتين عاوزين نقول عنك كلمتين دول هما الي فاظلين في قلبنا وبعد كدا هنصفي على الحديدة  بس تستاهلهم وفوق عليهم بوستين


ايوة ياعم كده تمام خلينا من حرقة الاعصاب بقى دا انا شربت بسببك نص عربية نقل ليمون من شدة الاعصاب اللى كنت فيها ههههههههههههههههههه 


وتسلم ياغالى على كل كلمة قولتها فى حقى .. والقلوب عند بعضها والله ...






> اهلاوي ياحبيب قلبنا               ياواخد النور عننا 
> انتا اكيد وااحد مننا                 ومكانك ديمن في قلبنا 
> ياروح  الـــروح                      يادواء للهم والجروح 
> انتا انسان حبوب                     لكل الخلق والشعووب
> حبك في القلب يبان                   من غير تحدي ولا برهااان 
> 
>              وفي اخر الكلام لأيجوز الا السلام


بجد سعدت جداً بكلماتك فى حقى يا غالى .. وألف الف شكر على تنويرك للمقابلة .. وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ولا من تعليقاتك دايما يا غالى ...





> قبل ما انتقل للاخت عزه نفس مش هنسى الاسئلة في علم النفس 
> 
> انا هسئلك 3 اسئلة وياليت تجاوب عليها من غير مثاااالية ولا حتى تستعمل الحنية


ماشى يا معلم .. أجوبتى هتكونى مستقوية .. ومن الاعيرة النارية اللى هى  :4:  

هات إنت بس  ::'(: 







> س1 / افترض انو خيروك بين بنتين الاولى جمال وخفة ودلع بس من غير اخلاق وبتكلم الشباب والتنية مفش لا جمال ولا دلع بس فيه احترام ولا بتعرف اي شاااب هتختار مين ؟


سؤال جميل جداً وبدون مثالية .. هاجاوبك زى منا ما شايف ... طبعاً إحنا فى مجتمع شرقى ويرفض النموذج الأول .. فلو أنا أخترت هيبقى بالتأكيد المحترمة .. لأنى مش هقبل على نفسى فى يوم إنى أكون ماشى زى الديكور جنب مراتى والناس عمالة تتفرج عليها .. أو قاعد فى البيت وهى بتكلم ده وبتكلم ده !!! ديه أنا مش اقبلها على نفسى صراحة ..

وعن التانية .. مادام هى مقبولة شكلاً .. وليست صارخة الجمال كما يحب البعض !! فهذه هى من سأرتبط بها بالتأكيد .. من تعيننى على الحياة وتكمل المشوار وليس من ستسعدنى شهر او سنة او حتى سنتين وفيما بعد ستكون رمز الشقاء !! 

للأسف فى العرب عموماً عند لجوئهم للزواج فإنهم ينظرون إلى هذه النقطة من الناحية الجسدية فقط !! مع إن هذه نقطة صغيرة من تعريف الزواج .. ولذلك فإن معظم الزيجات تفشل لهذا السبب ...

وهذا هو ما سيجيب على سؤالك ... الجمال يفنى مع مرور الزمن .. ولكن الأخلاق هى  الباقية ...

فالأخلاق هى أول الاشياء .. ومن قبلها العائلة الكريمة للبنت .. والدها ... ومن هنا يكون الإختيار ...

فالجمال زائل .. والأخلاق هى الباقية ... وهذه بدون دبلوماسية والله ... 







> س2/ اية رايك بي المقولة ده؟ 
> ان الزمان  زمان( سو )
> وجميع الخلق ( بو )
> فاذا سئلتهم بنبأ
> فجوابهم عن ذاك (وو)
> ذهب الكرام بأسرهم 
> وبقي لنا ليت ولو


ديه مقولة من العصر الحجرى ولا ايه ياعم فراس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مع إنى مش فاهم منها حاجة بس هحاول أجمع منها كلمة وابنى عليها الفهم بتاعى ههههههه

ياعم ما المقولات مغرقة الدنيا مش لاقى إلا ديه هههههههههههههههههه


لو قصدك بالسؤال .. هو أن الأجيال القديمة هى من كانت تملك صفات افضل من صفاتنا الآن .. وأن حياة الكرام إنتهت بإنتهاء حياتهم .. فسأقول فى هذه المقولة أن بها شيئاً من الصحة ولكنه شىء نسبى .. بمعنى أنه عندما نكون نحن ماضى للاجيال القادمة فسيقولون هذه المقولة ايضاً وهذه هى سنة الحياة ..

دائماً نلجأ للماضى لكى نهرب من حاضرنا ومستقبلنا .. لما بهم من ضغوط وأخطاء ليس لها اى خبرات لانها اخطاء مستحدثة .. ومن سيأتى بعدنا سيعالجها بالتأكيد لأنها ستكون من الزكريات ...

ولذلك .. الأجيال السابقة دائما هى صاحبة الأخلاق .. والشهامة .. والأناس الكرام ... 

ولكن ... نملك أيضاً هذه النماذج فى عصرنا هذا ... ومهما كانت قليلة .. فيكفى وجودها ...


أرجو أن تكون المقولة منصبة على فكرة تعليقى !!






> س3/ من صديق اهلاوي او ماااجد بتحب تذكرة هنا في المنتدى انا اقصد صديق يكون من خارج المنتدى


خارج المنتدى والنت .. هو فيه تلاتة محمد صاحبى .. ومحمد صاحبى برده .. وابن خالى احمد .. كلهم على وزن حمد هههههههههههههههه 

وصاحبى مصطفى رحمه الله .. صديق الطفولة الذى توفى وانا فى تانية كلية ... رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته يارب ...







> كلمة صراااااحة من فوفو لي ماااجد 
> انا شايف الناس هنا في المنتدى بيحبوك وانا واحد من دول الي بيحبوك لانك بجد انتا بتتخل القلب بسرعة الصاااااروخ واتمنى انا اتعرف عليك اكتر واكتر اخوك فراس الغامدي



ربنا يخليك يا صاحبى والله .. بجد كلماتك خجلتنى جداً وربنا يديم الحب بين الجميع هنا يارب .. وأنا ليا الشرف للتعرف على شخصية جميلة زيك .. وأهلا بيك فى كل وقت يا صاحبى ...






> انا هنزل تحت هتكلم مع الاخت عزه نفس اوعى انتا تنزل معايا خلاص انتا حدك هنا ده منطقة الاخت عزة نفس بس عاوز اهديك حاجة قبل مخرج


لا يا حبيبى .. أنا فيها لاخفيها  ::p:  


نازل ........ غلاسة كده  ::p:  







> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كحة كحة هههههههههههههههههههههه انا اسف يااهلاوي كان نفسي اهديك ضحكة صفية من غير كحة بس والله معرفش لية لما بظحك جااامد بكح مع اني مبشربش سجائر
> 
> بس ممكن تكون الكحة ده فاااااااااصل اعلااااااااااااااااااااااني


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف سلامة عليك ياصاحبى ... 

ومعلش المرة الجاية غير الصنف بقى  ::p:  

وتسلم على أحلى هدية يا معلم ...







> وخلاص انا خلصت مدااااخلات واسئلة بس قبل ماااااانخرج لاااااااااااااازم يكون في عدل يعني لازم ندي عبير هدية متل الاخ اهلاوووووي 
> عبير انا عندي ورده   بس مينفعش اديكي الورده لانها بجد بجد مش بتعتي بس ولا يهمك انا ديمن عندي الحل  ممكن تشميها على السريع واخدها مره تنية



طب انا كمان عايز  :4:  ال شمة ال ههههههههههه هى وردة ديه ولا ايه بالظبط ياعم انت هههههههههه يا بوليييييييييييييييييييييس يا شاوييييييييييييييييييييييش ههههههههههههههههههههه








> وفي الختام لابد انا اشكر صاحبة الفكره الجميلة ده اا نا ميحضرنيش اسمها بس والله فكره جميلة بس عندي شوية عتب على الاخت انا والله مكنتش عارف في الموضوع ده الى اليوم وعن طريق الصدفة يعني لازم تعملو اعلاااان في بقية الغرف على شان نشارك الضيوووووف واخيرا وليس اخيرا شكرا شكرا للاخ اهلاوي والاخت عزه نفس وانشالله مكنش  ازعجنااااااكم وباي وباي وانشالله نجيكم الاسبوع الجاي بعد ما تبهدلنا الامتحاااانات



وأنا كمان بشكرها على الفكرة الجميلة ديه .. وهى اسمها نشوى ياعم فراس انت عايزنا نتاخد فى الكلابوش ولا ايه  :4:  فيه حد ينسى الحكومة برده ههههههههههههههه

وفعلاً ملاحظتك صحيحة مائة فى المائة .. لأنى فى بعض الاحيان برده كنت بقع فى المشكلة ديه .. إن فيه مواضيع زى مسابقة كبيرة او غيره ومش بعرف إلا بالصدفة وبعد ما تكون خلصت  :Thumbdown: 

إن شاء الله صوتنا يوصل للسيد المسئول ويصرفولنا شاى وسكر وازازة زيت هههههههههههههههههههه 


وأهلا بيك دائماً ياغالى .. ونورتنا واسعدتنا والله .. وأتمنى لك الموفقية فى إمتحاناتك يارب .. وربنا يكرمك .. ويوفقك وتجيب درجات عالية إن شاء الله ..

 :f2: 

وخد الوردتين دول كمان لأحسن فراس  :f2: 

أخوك أهلاوى

 :f2: [/COLOR]

----------


## بنت شهريار

[frame="2 80"]
السلام عليكم 

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
احب ابلغكم بغياب اختنا الغالية ارتحال
لظروف خاصة بها
وقلت بدل ما ابلغ البوليس لزيادة قاعدة الضيوف على الهوا اكتر من اسبوع
اكيد اخدتم برد  :: 
قلت الحقكم انا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقى قضينا وقت ممتع جدا

مع

عزة نفس
 و 
أهلاوى شديد 

في عضوين ع الهوا

عزة نفس .. أهلاوى .. بجد اللقاء كان فعلا ممتع 
وحقيقي نورتونا في الاسبوع ده 
يااااارب تكونوا نتم كمان قضيتوا وقت طيب واستمتعوا باللقاء
زى ما متعتونا بيه..
ههههههههه بجد كان لقاء فعلا دمه خفيف جدا جدا
اتمنالكم كل الخير والهنا والتوفيق
شكرا مرة تانية لتواجدكم الغالى معنا..  :f:   :f:  

تحيــــاتي للجميع ,,,[/frame]

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

منورين يا عزة نفس و يا اهلاوى شديد

----------

